# Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/16/13 "The Champion of Champions"



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

> _*In one of the biggest matches in WWE history, Randy Orton was crowned the WWE World Heavyweight Champion after an epic battle with John Cena during Sunday night’s WWE TLC. Day one of a new era in WWE begins tonight on Raw. Here are five reasons to tune in at 8/7 CT on USA Network.
> *_














> *Physically overmatched by a trifecta of opponents, Daniel Bryan gave it his all against The Wyatt Family in a 3-on-1 Handicap Match at WWE TLC. After holding his own against Erick Rowan and Luke Harper, the Slammy Award-winning Superstar of the Year was unable to overcome the creepy clan leader, who continued to urge Bryan into joining his family throughout the match. On Raw, will the trio continue in their quest of getting the bearded Superstar to become part of their flock?*














> _*Together, Cody Rhodes & Goldust earned their jobs back in WWE. And together, they emerged victorious after a fast-paced Fatal 4-Way Elimination Match at WWE TLC. Up against the likes of Big Show & Rey Mysterio, Ryback & Curtis Axel and The Real Americans, the Rhodes brothers found a way to persevere and retain the WWE Tag Team Titles during the final pay-per-view of the year. Who will be next to test their brotherly bond?
> *_














> _*Roman Reigns is often described as The Shield’s “muscle.” Yet at WWE TLC, when the pivotal member threw caution to the wind and attempted a flying spear across the announce table, he wound up with a nasty gash near his eye. Still affected by the injury , he mistakenly speared his own partner, U.S. Champion Dean Ambrose, which allowed CM Punk to capitalize and get the pinfall. Has Punk uncovered the code to beating The Shield?*_














> _*In November, Big E Langston used his massive might to capture the Intercontinental Title in commanding fashion from third-generation Superstar Curtis Axel. During the final pay-per-view of 2013, Langston successfully defended his title against the formidable Damien Sandow. Perhaps no one is riding a bigger wave of momentum into 2014 than Big E. Matching his might seems almost implausible. Implausible – though perhaps not impossible.
> *_














> _*WWE COO Triple H dubbed Sunday’s contest to determine the Champion of Champions the biggest in WWE history, and the Tables, Ladders and Chairs Match between John Cena and Randy Orton at WWE TLC did not disappoint. Handcuffing Cena to the ropes, the cunning Viper laid the groundwork for his history-changing victory. Although The Authority — including Mr. McMahon himself — emerged and showed their respect for the new World Heavyweight Champion, how long will it take before they decide it’s time to put him to the test?
> 
> Be sure to catch tonight’s Raw at 8/7 CT on USA Network.*_


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

All filler until the new year now


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Looks like they've got nothing significant planned for anyone. Even the post-TLC stuff sounds boring as fuck when typically they do more to entertain the crowd.


----------



## APEX (May 26, 2011)

*Cant wait for this! The road to wrestlemania is just about under way.*


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Orton Championship Celebration #907147389

rton2


----------



## APEX (May 26, 2011)

SANTA GAME said:


> Orton Championship Celebration #907147389
> 
> rton2


*Im hoping he comes out in a suit this time with both championships on his shoulders, cocky smile and cocky promo.

Maybe a Punk interruption? This is where the RAW ending from last week could come into play.*


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

^^^^ They aren't going to start anything serious until the new year. Mon Jan 6th. Watch how they stack that card lol. That's where they'll kick start a couple of things I imagine. By the end of Jan/early Feb we should have Taker and/or Lesnar back too hopefully. But from now until Jan 6th I can't see them doing much of anything. Filler, filler, filler. No point wasting a big moment when nobodies watching.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Orton actually did the impossible and was crowned WWE champ 3 times with the title barely changing hands with anybody. 

I wonder how they'll treat the tag champs tonight.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Boring PPV. Good chance another boring Raw tonight.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

WWE is really starting to feel like someone is just pressing Simulate over and over in WWE Universe mode.


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

a man can dream.


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

King™ said:


> WWE is really starting to feel like someone is just pressing Simulate over and over in WWE Universe mode.


This is so true, I can't see anything terribly interesting until RR. That is my favorite PPV, and even if it is just an average RR it will be fantastic in comparison to recent PPVs


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

This is around the time they started the Punk/ROck program last year. I think Orton is going to find out who'll face him for the title at the Rumble tonight. Hoping for Punk.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

I'm actually kinda looking forward to tonight.
The (more than likely) start of the Roman Reigns singles push.
Kane appearing in the office with his music; I couldn't stop laughing at it.
AJ and Natalya, some of the women that can put on a match without screeching like harpies.

As for the rest of the PPV... eh. 

Cena being the goofy idiot ruined it.
Tag team match was pretty good at the end, especially with the teams shaking hands but fuck it, this is WWE. They'll probably ignore it


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Agree with with Santa Game except i think they start the build on Dec 30th. There's significance with that date as it's the last RAW of the year.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

bme said:


> Agree with with Santa Game except i think they start the build on Dec 30th. There's significance with that date as it's the last RAW of the year.


no Cena and no Orton on the 30th. they are doing a house show in Toronto same time as RAW.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

This will be the true definition of filler. There will be the ceremony to crown Orton the new champion and that's about it. The obligatory rematches from last night and some 'comedy' spots, considering that after this show is the Xmas and TTTT shows.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

So, will there be a new belt, or will Orton just carry both titles around?


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

JY57 said:


> no Cena and no Orton on the 30th. they are doing a house show in Toronto same time as RAW.


Just saw info on the live show, now that RAW is gonna be a filler show.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Interesting to see who feuds with Cena, Orton, Bryan and what happens with Punk.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

SANTA GAME said:


> Orton Championship Celebration #907147389
> 
> rton2


*
"My name... is Randy Orton..."

rton2*


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

.... and last night at the biggest of all the matches to ever grace the history of this business or any other business, i became the unified, undisputed, wwe world heavyweigh champion of the world. The greatest of all the time until the end of the time. The heel and the tweener and the face of the universe. I am a wrestling GOD. My name....... is Randy Orton and i will NEVER stop using too many more words than a normal person should. That's because i'm not a normal person. I am a GOAT. Thee GOAT. The undisputed, unified GOAT of GOATS. The champion of champions. The King of Kings. The Apex Predator. The Viper. The Randall Keith Orton of this or any other generation. I am your master. You have permission to worship me now. Bow down and suck, my greatness should be with you shortly, i'll be waiting, after this commercial break when Raw rolls on, here on the Randy Orton existence celebration ceremony. Immortality has arrived and its needlessly verbose.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

WWE usually has a strong first Raw of the year so at least we can look forward to them setting up something decent for that episode on either this Raw or tomorrow's Raw taping.

Probably just be another Cena/Orton match though.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Lol at anyone who thinks Cena won't get a immediate rematch


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

They really have to progress in some way from last week.

Interesting that someone brought up the Evolution turn on Orton, I could actually see them repeating that scene.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Watched WWE for the first time in months last night. Dat PPV. Dat main event. Dat Cena. Dat Orton. Certainly left an impression. 

So I will definitely be tuning in.....
















...to the football.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

The gap between WWE hyping the match up as the biggest match in history and my complete indifference to it is amazing.

Don't really know what to expect from tonight's RAW except the usual filler.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

I expect a high quality sports entertainment broadcast, today.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Can't wait for Cena's "Congrats. The better man won last night" promo to open the show :cena5


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Cyon said:


> The gap between WWE hyping the match up as the biggest match in history and my complete indifference to it is amazing.
> 
> Don't really know what to expect from tonight's RAW except the usual filler.



Notice how in the preview they called it ''*one* of the biggest matches in WWE history''.

They're already going back on their propaganda after last night's not soo epic battle :renee


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

abrown0718 said:


> Can't wait for Cena's "Congrats. The better man won last night" promo to open the show :cena5



I've already (unwittingly) imagined it in my mind, made up of the memories of endless repeated promos, this way i can just go straight ahead and ignore it tonight :renee


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

abrown0718 said:


> Can't wait for Cena's "Congrats. The better man won last night" promo to open the show :cena5


But not without mentioning how Randy had to tie one of his arms up to beat him and how they should fight like men at the Rumble. :cena3


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Emotion Blur said:


> But not without mentioning how Randy had to tie one of his arms up to beat him and how they should fight like men at the Rumble. :cena3


And thats EXACTLY what I hate about Cena (or his character). Didnt he tie Batista's legs with a duct tape to win the LMS once?... I am so sure Cena will blame Orton for handcuffing him. 

I can definitely see him getting a rematch at RR.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

fillers gonna fill


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

I wonder how many people that hate Cena are mad that Orton's holding the titles.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Wont expect anything big to happen until new year but still tuning in for DAT ORTON CELEBRATION! rton2


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Wonder how long before we have dual world titles again. Last time, Jericho beat Rock and Austin and it only lasted 9 months.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

zkorejo said:


> And thats EXACTLY what I hate about Cena (or his character). Didnt he tie Batista's legs with a duct tape to win the LMS once?... I am so sure Cena will blame Orton for handcuffing him.
> 
> I can definitely see him getting a rematch at RR.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

filler for DAT christmas special next week!


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Srdjan99 said:


> WWE usually has a strong first Raw of the year so at least we can look forward to them setting up something decent for that episode on either this Raw or tomorrow's Raw taping.
> 
> Probably just be another Cena/Orton match though.


When the fuck are you going to stop to copy posts from other forums?


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Emotion Blur said:


> But not without mentioning how Randy had to tie one of his arms up to beat him and how they should fight like men at the Rumble. :cena3


John Cena could lose to Taker clean at Mania and he will find a way to make himself look like the stronger of the two.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Can Randy PUHLEEEZ come out in a suit just for tonight.


----------



## godgers12 (Apr 29, 2013)

Going to this RAW and also the one tomorrow that is being aired next week, the one being recorded tomorrow can I just expect a bunch of Christmas junk with no storyline advancements? I figured it is just gonna be a xmas special type thing and not sure if these have ever had good moments?


----------



## godgers12 (Apr 29, 2013)

I also noticed that the one tomorrow starts at 7 and not 630, so no taping of superstars I suppose?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

godgers12 said:


> Going to this RAW and also the one tomorrow that is being aired next week, the one being recorded tomorrow can I just expect a bunch of Christmas junk with no storyline advancements? I figured it is just gonna be a xmas special type thing and not sure if these have ever had good moments?


No major storyline advancements but quality matches if you're lucky.

Enjoy the show.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

unk


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Hopefully the Orton/Cena feud is done. I really want Punk back in the title feud. Cena and Bryan can work together leading to the Rumble. Maybe Bryan saves Cena or some shit. 
"These two men are allies now, but at The Royal Rumble, only one can win. They will have to overcome each other; and 28 other superstars"


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm sure this will be a highly entertaining Raw.

Might even be a GOAT candidate as far as Raw shows go.















:troll


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

JoseBxNYC said:


> John Cena could lose to Taker clean at Mania and he will find a way to make himself look like the stronger of the two.


*"Well, Undertaker, you had a good match. And you cam out on top, kid. Nice work. Every now and then, there are some people that catch me off guard. And you are one of them. So, nice job. But remember- The Champ Isss Heeeeerrrrre!!!"*

:cena3


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

JoseBxNYC said:


> Lol at anyone who thinks Cena won't get a immediate rematch


I think Orton/Cena is done for now fro the way last night ended. Cenas face of disappointment makes me think that the feud is done. I suspect Orton/Punk now since Punk is probably done with The Shied feud


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

I hope it's true that Punk will face Orton at RR and win. Then DB wins the Royal Rumble and the two congradulate each other teasing a match at WM 30. But I can only dream.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> unk


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

bjnelson19705 said:


> I hope it's true that Punk will face Orton at RR and win. Then DB wins the Royal Rumble and the two congradulate each other teasing a match at WM 30. But I can only dream.


I'd hope for Punk V SCSA and, perhaps, Bryan V HBK. Though, Bryan V HBK would be problematic from a storytelling standpoint, since Shawn had to retire, in-ring, Kayfabe-wise. It could probably work if Creative were to think of something good. Of course, that is very uncommon.


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

I reckon :trips2, rton2 will open the show and Punk will interrupt beginning the feud for RR
AJ Lee will most likely get beat by Natalya this seems to be the trend on RAW lately
Dat Brodus heel turn will continue but tonight he will rip up Cameron and Naomi's pom poms and knee Sweet T in the bollocks
Miz and Kofi will surprise us all and have a match against each other
Cena will say the best man won but the real champ is still here and even stronger


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Randy vs Punk will sucks balls, god please no .


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

Fortitude said:


> *Im hoping he comes out in a suit this time with both championships on his shoulders, cocky smile and cocky promo.
> 
> Maybe a Punk interruption? This is where the RAW ending from last week could come into play.*


I was thinking thesame thing. In the style of his first Raw promo as WHC after he defeated Benoit at Summerslam 04.

Kinda like this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7qMgLcDZR3w.


----------



## holy (Apr 9, 2008)

There's still 6 weeks left until Royal Rumble, so I think that tonight they will announce John Cena vs Randy Orton rematch for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship for next week (it will happen on the final Raw of 2013). Orton retains, then after that, they will build to Orton vs Punk at Royal Rumble for the title, where Orton will retain.


I still think that it's going to be Orton vs Cena vs Daniel Bryan at WM XXX for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship. Daniel Bryan will win the Royal Rumble.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Orton will probably have a title celebration ceremony tonight, with either Cena or Punk interrupting, the RR build up probably won't start for another couple of weeks.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

I don't see Punk getting a title shot unless they want to set up Punk/HHH.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Looking forward to tonight once again.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

bjnelson19705 said:


> I hope it's true that Punk will face Orton at RR and win. Then DB wins the Royal Rumble and the two congradulate each other teasing a match at WM 30. But I can only dream.


I think Punk with face Orton at RR and HHH will cost Punk the match, setting up a Punk vs HHH match at WM to get Punk his win back.

DB will then win the RR setting up Orton vs DB to finally get DB his real WWE title run.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Feels like main event feuds are going around in circles.


----------



## TheStig (Jan 3, 2012)

How will they all of a sudden place punk in a title match? Cena wont have anything else to do since everyone is pretty much tied up in fueds and you cant have cena do nothing until rumble.


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

TheStig said:


> How will they all of a sudden place punk in a title match? Cena wont have anything else to do since everyone is pretty much tied up in fueds and you cant have cena do nothing until rumble.


I'm guessing Orton says something like " I've beaten all your heroes, there is no one left that can stop me" then punk's theme hits confronts orton setting up for a title match


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

TheStig said:


> How will they all of a sudden place punk in a title match? Cena wont have anything else to do since everyone is pretty much tied up in fueds and you cant have cena do nothing until rumble.


He'll hype how he's going to win the Rumble for the third time.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Big Dog said:


> Feels like main event feuds are going around in circles.


Thats what happens when you don't push new stars like Daniel Bryan. Daniel Bryan could be champion and having fresh feuds with someone else. 

Once DB beats Orton at WM if that happens, they need to go with new and fresh main event feuds.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Cena should feud with Barrett, he should deliver bad news tonight that Cena choked and utterly failed.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Who do you think :langston2 will feud with next for the IC title?


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

TheStig said:


> How will they all of a sudden place punk in a title match? Cena wont have anything else to do since everyone is pretty much tied up in fueds and you cant have cena do nothing until rumble.


:rock Thrice in a Lifetime, my man.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

JD=JohnDorian said:


> Who do you think :langston2 will feud with next for the IC title?


He'll probably be in the Rumble but if I had to guess who would get a random IC Title shot is Ryback.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

I want Orton vs Jericho


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

I'm looking forward to whatever they've got planned for Wyatt/Harper/Bryan (and Rowan I guess, by default). One of the very few things that actually worked on the TLC PPV last night.

I hope Punk is injected into the Authority angle immediately, because I couldn't have any less interest in watching Haitch and Orton prattle on about how amazing this accomplishment is. Punk/Orton is something I can happily watch though.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Leon Knuckles said:


> I want Orton vs Jericho


lol, imagine if WWE did the exact same thing as last time. Orton as champ, so now he wants them to officially declare a new era in the WWE and pass the torch to him as the face of the company, and then.....


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Is tonight the last non 'special' raw till new year?


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

WWE playing Ring Around the Rosie with the same people in the main event picture. Get some new blood into the mix already.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

TJC93 said:


> Is tonight the last non 'special' raw till new year?


More then likely ya. Though tonight is basically gonna be "TLC Rematch". Just watch us see things like Sandow-Big E,Ziggler-Fandango,Kofi-Miz happening tonight.

Next week will be WWEs holiday show, week after won't even be featuring Cena,Orton among other guys so that's also gonna just be filler show to end the year


----------



## MaybeLock (Mar 11, 2013)

dxbender said:


> More then likely ya. Though tonight is basically gonna be "TLC Rematch". Just watch us see things like Sandow-Big E,Ziggler-Fandango,Kofi-Miz happening tonight.
> 
> Next week will be WWEs holiday show, week after won't even be featuring Cena,Orton among other guys so that's also gonna just be filler show to end the year


I´m already marking out to the idea of another Christmas gift street fight ! :mark: :mark:

I´m also glad Del Rio isn't allowed to drive cars during his entrance anymore, Santa will be safe this time :delrio


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

Please put Punk in the ME and make it interesting again.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

dxbender said:


> lol, imagine if WWE did the exact same thing as last time. Orton as champ, so now he wants them to officially declare a new era in the WWE and pass the torch to him as the face of the company, and then.....


No wonder why Y2J is the number one mic talker in a decade, what a promo :clap.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

> WWE
> TONIGHT: @RandyOrton's #ChampionOfChampions Coronation Ceremony kicks off #RAW LIVE at 8/7 CT @USA_Network! Preview: trib.al/Lvao7W8


-


----------



## holy (Apr 9, 2008)

Punk vs Orton can happen based on Punk claiming he got a victory over The Shield last night. And they can play into what happened last week between Punk/Orton on Raw.

I agree with others that at the Punk/Orton Rumble match (if it happens) Triple H will screw Punk out of a victory to help Orton win, and then it will be HHH vs Punk at Wrestlemania.


----------



## sheepgonewild (Apr 4, 2005)

wwe.com/shows/raw/2013-12-16/five-point-preview-26170273/page-2

First two points of the five point preview: 1. Bryan on the verge of giving in? 2. Bryan on the verge of giving in?

Keep up the good work WWE.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

:lol @ Orton coronation opening the show. I think this is his 3rd in 4 months lol. I have a feeling we're going to hear the static in the middle of this one. 

unk6


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

MaybeLock said:


> I´m also glad Del Rio isn't allowed to drive cars during his entrance anymore, Santa will be safe this time :delrio



:lmao


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Another Orton celebration? :lmao


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

At least they're getting the celebration out of the way early. Orton droning on doesn't do much for me.

Save.Us.Punk


----------



## TheStig (Jan 3, 2012)

SANTA GAME said:


> :lol @ Orton coronation opening the show. I think this is his 3rd in 4 months lol. I have a feeling we're going to hear the static in the middle of this one.
> 
> unk6


Gotta have hhh on the show somehow so we get to see him and hear him talk. I dont see any other reason for ortons third(rly that many?) coronations.


----------



## chessarmy (Jun 3, 2007)

> For those who have asked, I am told that the WWE championship belt will be used going forward as the new "WWE World Heavyweight championship."


From Pwinsider

Well, that sucks . I'm going to miss the big gold belt.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Orton celebration to open.

rton2

Cena's road to redemption part II to close.

:cena5


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:lmao Another Orton coronation. Admittedly, I enjoyed the first two(well, the second one up until Stone Cold Steve Big Show came in and ruined it), so this one should be decent too.


----------



## Sonny Crockett (Feb 18, 2013)

You know what happens tonight.Orton's celebrating his victory when suddenly:










And I'm going apeshit.


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

At least we're getting Boreton out of the way first.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Sounds like Rhodes/Goldust vs Mysterio/Big Show is gonna happen(due to wwe.com poll)


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

Sonny Crockett said:


> You know what happens tonight.Orton's celebrating his victory when suddenly:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not a massive Jericho fan, but I would mark for that shit.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

God going by what Cena looked like after losing i would expect a awesome Heel turn coming but thats normal people.. Not Cena.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

So, do you think Dean Ambrose will talk about the U.S. title?

The last time he had a U.S. match with the title on the line was the 28th of October.
There have only been 6 U.S. title matches since August.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

holy said:


> Punk vs Orton can happen based on Punk claiming he got a victory over The Shield last night. And they can play into what happened last week between Punk/Orton on Raw.
> 
> I agree with others that at the Punk/Orton Rumble match (if it happens) Triple H will screw Punk out of a victory to help Orton win, and then it will be HHH vs Punk at Wrestlemania.


Assuming this comes to fruition which seems plausible, where does this leave the other top guys for Mania? 

The way i see it is for Bryan there are a few routes they can take. They can either go the way of him winning the Rumble and Finally overcoming Orton and The Authority to round off the storyline or face his former mentor Shawn Michaels if they can make that match happen. Both of these are far from a certainty and a mid-card feud with Kane could be another option, albeit not the one fans will want to see. Another possibility is that Bryan is the one to face Triple H at Mania and this frees Punk up to face Lesnar in a much anticipated rematch if Cena/Taker takes place.

There seems to be two options available for The Undertaker at Mania. Lesnar or Cena. There really isn't anything else they can do with Taker in what could possibly be his last match unless they sign Sting which seems very unlikely at this stage of the game. An outside chance that Sheamus is the one chosen to face Taker when he returns but many would argue he is nowhere near the caliber of opponent needed to make this match special. 

A more distant alternative to this would be Taker facing Orton for the unified championship vs Streak match which could be pretty huge if the card ended up being Bryan/Michaels, Trips/Punk and Cena/Lesnar. 

Cena seemingly is rather short on options for Mania also. Seems unlikely he'll win back to back Rumbles and a match with Orton at Mania is probably the most unlikely option for him after last night. The Undertaker is a huge match if they decide to do this and would be befitting of the occasion. The only other option i see at present big enough for Cena is a rematch with Lesnar If Taker somehow ends up in a match against someone like Sting or Sheamus (Unlikely). Interestingly if they do choose to do Taker/Lesnar it leaves Cena without any equal alternatives. 

CM punk's options as stated before seem to be either face Triple H, Rematch with Lesnar and re-ignite Heyman feud or win the rumble and face Orton at mania for the title himself. A match with Bryan is a distant possibility but it looks like Bryan will still be tied up with either Trips/Orton or Michaels by the time Mania comes around.

Orton's list of viable opponents assuming he is still the champion include Punk, Bryan , Undertaker, Cena (If they're brain dead) and also an outside chance of Sheamus being the one they choose to stick in there if he comes back and wins the rumble.


----------



## Lucifer34 (Feb 2, 2008)

This is pretty much a filler RAW, as are the rest of RAWs until January. I'm not expecting much, but I'm still going to tune in. 

:lmao at another Orton coronation. I'm holding out hope that Jericho returns and interrupts that, but it's unlikely. I'm hoping that sets up for Orton's opponent at the Royal Rumble, hopefully Punk, or an outside chance of Jericho.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

I love post-PPV MNR's. Interesting to see where several seemingly finished storylines will be going, as well as further development in the Shield Implosion, Divas title scene, and the #1 contendership for the WWEHC. Or whatever it's called now..


----------



## poithatron (Oct 5, 2013)

im looking forward for raw tonight


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Sonny Crockett said:


> You know what happens tonight.Orton's celebrating his victory when suddenly:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Um that already happened





And it caused me to stop watching for 4 years


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Well this is Lesnars last chance to return if the end of 2013 rumour was true!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Big Dog said:


> Cena should feud with Barrett, he should deliver bad news tonight that Cena choked and utterly failed.


:kobe9 you're persistent, I'll give you that.


----------



## Philawallafox (Sep 19, 2013)

Is Natalya the matriarch of the WWE Roster or something?


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

kokepepsi said:


> Um that already happened
> 
> And it caused me to stop watching for 4 years


You stopped watching for 4 years because Jericho returned?


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

If Cena faced Orton at RR and Bryan and Punk faced Shield and Wyatts, who would be favourite for the RR?


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Imagine the pop when Orton is talking and the lights go off

:jericho


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Maybe Raw will cheer me up tonight. :renee


----------



## Heterodox (Nov 18, 2012)

:rko2 :trips2 :vince$


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

GCA-FF said:


> Maybe Raw will cheer me up tonight. :renee


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

*SPOILER ALERTS FOR TONIGHT'S RAW!*

-Rollins will get his ass kicked if The Shield competes. The Shield will probably still win!
-Erick Rowan will start the Wyatt Family match, wrestle for 20 seconds, tag Harper in and then not participate for the rest of the match
-John Cena wins

-And you can bet your ass that if Raw had a pre-show, The Miz would be on it!


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

I believe that CM Punk is going to enter the WWHC feud tonight. He isn't mentioned in the 5 points of RAW on WWE.com, he won the poll about who Randy Orton should face next and one of the points indicates that The Shield are done with Punk.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

PSYCHO CHRISTMAS said:


> Imagine the pop when Orton is talking and the lights go off
> 
> :jericho


Lights go out and instead of Jericho, this guy returns:






:cornette


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

5 mins!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

doinktheclowns said:


> I believe that CM Punk is going to enter the WWHC feud tonight. He isn't mentioned in the 5 points of RAW on WWE.com, *he won the poll about who Randy Orton should face next* and one of the points indicates that The Shield are done with Punk.


If they did what the people want, DB would be champ right now


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

GCA-FF said:


> Maybe Raw will cheer me up tonight. :renee


What's got you down?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

My body is ready rton2


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Let's see how WWE follows up Orton winning the title. Should be an interesting night.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

Can anybody point me in the right direction to be entertained tonight? Looking for something sporty :vince2


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

come on NCIS I am ready for RAW


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

PepsiPlunge07 said:


> What's got you down?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


TLC presumably.


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

I also don't see the point in a Chris Jericho return for this feud. There is no PPV coming up and the outcome is obvious in that Randy Orton would win.

If Chris Jericho returns he need to get a few wins under his belt so he that when he puts people over it actually means something.


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> Can anybody point in the right direction to be entertained tonight? Looking for something sporty :vince2


Then this thread will fill your needs


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Here we go!


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

READY TO BE SPORTS ENTERTAINED, WWE UNIVERSE???

:vince5


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

I want the fuckery I didn't get in last nights main event


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

HERE WE GO! :mark:


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Here we go


----------



## Rvp20 (Jun 3, 2013)

Are you ready ? :HHH2


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

TJC93 said:


> If Cena faced Orton at RR and Bryan and Punk faced Shield and Wyatts, who would be favourite for the RR?


double duty...they aren't going to devoid the RR of their 4 biggest main-eventers. besides Ambrose is going to eliminate Reigns to set up Reigns face turn.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Wonder how many rematches from TLC we'll get tonight.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

I hope we get a new redesigned championship.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Here we go!


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Emotion Blur said:


> TLC presumably.


It wasn't the worst PPV of the year? Plus it did what it said it would.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Welcome to Raw is Orton!


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

HERE WE GO!!! :mark:


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

TJC93 said:


> I want the fuckery I didn't get in last night main event


Total fuckery is demanded. Literally I want the side of my brain that formulates logic and reasoning to be forced to be shut down and have spasms.


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

TLC recap, polishing that turd.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

How can Triple H not remember the belts being unified by Jericho? He was in the match that it happened in!!!


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

TJC93 said:


> I want the fuckery I didn't get in last night main event


Yeah


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Coke _then_
Coke _now_
Coke _forever_


Yay.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

PPV slideshow :mark:


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Caution: Fuckery ahead!

:vince5


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

This shit again? :lmao


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

HHH getting a jobber intro LMAO


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Oh look, everyone is out of the locker room again.


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Jobber watch.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Not this again.....


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Ryder getting some precious TV time.


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

Another fucking coronation with the locker-room, how many fucking times?


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

HHH is here yes yes yes what a great way to start raw and lol look at cena standing up there


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I am so glad they went with WWE World Heavyweight Champion.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Emotion Blur said:


> Wonder how many rematches from TLC we'll get tonight.


We should have a drinking game. You take a shot for every rematch from last night's PPV, lol.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.wrestlingrumors.net/rob-van-dam-may-appear-raw-monday-night/15644/



> *Rob Van Dam May Appear on “RAW” Monday Night*
> 
> Former WWE Champion Rob Van Dam may appear on “RAW” Monday night. While this is currently a rumor, it has been confirmed by a source that Van Dam is in Dallas, Texas where “Monday Night Raw” is to be filmed on December 16th.
> 
> ...


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Its Historic!


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

ummmm, I guess The Shield has been relenquished of their bodyguard duties?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Steph with that 2004 Fredrick's of Hollywood ensemble.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Cena is in a locker room lineup? what the hell!


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

Oh hey there's ryder...


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Not in 2 min. in and HHH is smirking like he stole something.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Oh boy, another awkward everyone outside the ring segment.


----------



## uppercut (Aug 14, 2013)

punk not on stage...wonder why . obv is obv


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Does anyone even care?


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Stephanie looking delicious tonight

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Historical :lol


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Eww, Steph's hand.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Stephanie looks hot tonight. :datass


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Punk is not on the ramp?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Blandy Borton


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Can't believe Cena is out there.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Oh boy, another awkward everyone outside the ring segment.


I hear that they hate when they have to do these segments.

No wonder they're doing it every week. :vince5


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Isn't this the like third time we have seen this exact same thing in like less than two months?


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Steph... :homer


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Triple H sending me to sleep


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Can HHH stand any closer to his wife? We get it, you bone her. 

Personal Space bro.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:clap


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Is that RVD on the right? 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

I want some fuckery damn it. I want to see someone dive onto five or so of those wrestlers on the stage for no apparent reason...off camera.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Seriously, this has to be like the 4th time we've had a celebrate Orton with everyone on the stage segment.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Of course Bryan and Cena are on the stage but Punk isn't. This guy is so overprotected.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Daniel on one side, Cena on the other.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

Main event playa Brodus right dere!


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Raw has barely been on for 10 minutes and Im already yawning


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

Crickets again... Dat face of the company :lmao :lmao


----------



## DeadmanInc316 (Dec 18, 2012)

I don't know why I'm watching this, I say that to myself every week, I'll say it to myself this week, probably next week as well, but car crash television has entertainment to be found, even if WWE is not what it should be or used to be, I'll continue watching and enjoy the fuckery. :lmao fpalm


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

No CM PUNK on that stage?????

Hopefully.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Wow Cena is ACTUALLY on the stage.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

LOL at Cena just standing there looking at Orton. 

Cena got a bit of a boo-boo face....awwwwwww.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

I don't see Punk out on the stage. Looks like he will interrupt.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

So its officially call the WWE World Heavyweight champion


lol @ golden boy. He look like someone stole his candy :lmao


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

:bryan3 rton2 :cena3

EDIT: A standing ovation?! Fucking Cole :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

Look at orton. Pure greatness.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

I hope the crowd buries these clowns again


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Nice to see Cena on the ramp.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

So they're going with the old dual belt schtick for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship? Meh.


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

I be like, F MY paycheck. Jump Orton now.


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

Pretty cool visual with Bryan and Cena on both sides!


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Is the crowd in awe with Orton? Or just bored?

Most likely in awe.


----------



## ggd (Oct 22, 2013)

Standing ovation .... hahaha


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Punk isn't on the stage. Maybe that means he'll come out and confront Orton?


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Cena looking at Orton like, Just keep those Babies warm for me til Mania :cena3


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

A standing ovation? It's fucking silent.


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

Possible foreshadowing Orton/Cena/Bryan?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

SP103 said:


> Can HHH stand any closer to his wife? We get it, you bone her.
> 
> Personal Space bro.


It's her wife...as long as it's him I don't think she cares how close he is to her.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Orton, tired of just holding up the belt to his opponent, holds it up his entire entrance :lmao


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

Cole said he got a standing ovation... What. The. Fuck?! Crickets is a standing ovation now?


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Cole...are you live via satellite or something?

"Standing ovation" my ass.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

We must have different definitions of "Standing Ovation" Cole.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Punk and Aj both not onstage for this? I mean, Punk I understand.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

A standing ovation :cole3


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

lmao crowd is silent = Cole "A standing ovation for the champion"

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Thought they were only keeping the Rocky belt.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

My stream is a minute behind . o wel cant complain


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Here comes Boreton


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

crickets for Blandy


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Cena is already out there fuck!


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Where's AJ? Her and Punk having a quick one?

Face of the company? That is John Cena, my friends.


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

Standing Ovation? Maybe the crickets are standing


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

So is the champion going to be carrying two championship belts everywhere or are they going to make a new belt?


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> So is the champion going to be carrying two championship belts everywhere or are they going to make a new belt?


More luggage


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)




----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Orton with that Del Rio reaction, doe, lol.


----------



## WoWoWoKID (Apr 26, 2011)

*I really believe that if HHH and Steph had a live sex celebration, they would have every WWE member of staff on stage watching. *


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

I've attended louder funerals than when Orton comes out.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

I like this song,im the only one?


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Lol at the Cena is the true champion sign. Don't kid yourself (no pun intended).


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Cena with his pouty face


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

WWE HEAVVYWEIGH CHAMPION, Y'ALL!


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

CM Punk to interrupt.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Blank name plate on the big gold belt; saving a few bucks on the way to transitioning to a new belt?


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

Daniel Bryan Chant please


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

So he is going to hold both belts?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

"I am not handed anything. When I am handed an opportunity....."


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

xdryza said:


>


and it hasn't even been 10 minutes yet


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Cena's face tho :ti


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Standing ovation? You mean dead silence. What chants! :yes


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Randy getting a little muddled up here. Oh boy, going to be a long night.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Didn't they say we will never see both belts together at the same time? Are they going to get rid of them and have a new belt?


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Great. Blah blah blah. I'm so great. Nobody eats breakfast with Triple H as good as I do.

rton2


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

"Turned them into one," still comes out with two belts.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm JUST waiting for Cena to crack a smile :lol


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Orton channeling his inner James Storm for this promo


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

a 2003 HHH promo would be great right now


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

Randy holds one title for each wellness violation.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

I see Punk interrupting Orton. It's too coincidental he isn't on the stage.


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

Uhhh Randy... Nevermind. I let that one sit.


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

I'm liking this Orton promo

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

genocide_cutter said:


> Orton channeling his inner James Storm for this promo


I think you mean Lance Storm.


BORING


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

LOL


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Yeah none of those guys last week have 2 wellness policy violations Randall. Well maybe Mysterio, but juicing on steriods and HGH is a little different than taking some extra meds.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh is Cena playing sore loser again?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Holy crap, Orton is cutting out one hell of a promo. :|


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Mikecala98 said:


> Randy holds one title for each wellness violation.


Surely you mean "vacation"


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

Cena :lmao


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

lol Cena interrupts not Punk


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

I thought they said last time we would ever see the two championships together in Raw? 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Cena being a sore loser


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

of course cena gets involved


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Xapury said:


> I like this song,im the only one?


I like it, but because I've heard it 1,000 times, it annoys me now lol.


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

What a stupid name for the champion


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

Cena interrupts, says he's not ruining his moment, uh duh that's the epitome of ruining the moment you douche.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Powerful you say :HHH2


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

The only time I'm happy to hear Cena. It's a shitty feeling.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Pleeeeease


----------



## ChickMagnet12 (Jul 26, 2012)

Shouldn't they of just called it the WWE Heavyweight Champion?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Brodus standing between Cena and Bryan. He truly is a main event player.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Oh STFU Cena


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Cena saves the day once again


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Same old crap. I jusat hope a violent shooting breaks out at the end of Raw if the Authority prevails.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

I wonder if they told Randy to wear the WWE belt on top of the heavyweight title.

You may think its minor, but the WWE might just be dumb enough to do it.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

LOL Cena.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Handcuffs are creative? lolno


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Why does Cena speak so much truth :lmao


----------



## WoWoWoKID (Apr 26, 2011)

You just did John


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Oh god no! F#$% Cena! Give Bryan or Punk he damn mic!


----------



## uppercut (Aug 14, 2013)

cena with this not so much kayfabe burial


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

BA Star Cena


----------



## RobertC (Apr 15, 2013)

WWE World Heavyweight champion? What a fucking stupid name


----------



## Hibachi (Mar 12, 2009)

a y2j countdown could never be better.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Great to see Randall actually emote and show passion. Hopefully his new year's resolution is to do that more often.


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

Who gave Cena a fking mic lol


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

SP103 said:


> Can HHH stand any closer to his wife? We get it, you bone her.
> 
> Personal Space bro.


Haha ur joking right? She has had multiple children of his. Personal space doesn't really matter at that point.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

POP for Cena.

CENA, aww, ya cutie.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

So, Cena/Orton feud to continue?


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

use Austin to get over?


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

LOLCENA


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

I think Jericho will return tonight, don't know why..


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

That dead reaction for the SCSA mention.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

God damn. Now this turns into Cena's moment...


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Cena bringing up handcuffs.

Didn't this fucker use tape to win 2 Last Man Standing matches?


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

TripleG said:


> Oh is Cena playing sore loser again?


B A Star.

Way to bury Orton. And bore the fuck out of the crowd.

THESE GUYS ARE TERRIBLE.

How was he the better champion?

Great, the "You were better that night but now EVERYBODY IS GONNA BE GUNNING FOR YOU, STARTING WITH ME, YOU JACKWAGON!"

:cena4


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

abrown0718 said:


> Can't wait for Cena's "Congrats. The better man won last night" promo to open the show :cena5





Emotion Blur said:


> But not without mentioning how Randy had to tie one of his arms up to beat him and how they should fight like men at the Rumble. :cena3


:ti


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Well, Cena killing Orton AGAIN :lmao


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Cena trying to get over by pushing bryan


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Stop it.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

They better not job DB out to Orton tonight.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

YES! YES! YES!


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Uh, he did "put up," he beat you last night :lol


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

The "all you do is talk" approach doesn't work the day after a TLC match.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Did Orton have some coffee before the show? He seems so....alive :lmao


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)




----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Can Bryan not talk for himself. Go away Cena you leeching parasite.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

YES

FUCK CM PUNK

D-BRY


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

"See fans! I like what you like!"


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

Daniel will lose to Blandy?? No No NO


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Did RKO just wink at cena?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

Cena trying to leech heat from Daniel Bryan and invoke names like Stone Cold for that cheap pop.


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

Cena giving his opportunity again, this is Ryback all over again.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Unless Bryan comes out with a victory I want none of this...


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

What a lie, Cena. If you listened to the "WWE Universe", you'd have turned heel long ago.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

So basically Cena's saying he wants his rematch at the Rumble instead.
This sneaky bitch.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

He's facing Brodus Clay??


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

wtf??? 

Biggest lie Cena has ever told.


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

"I listen to the WWE Universe"

John...stop. Stop. Now.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

(Facepalm) Bryan will do the job.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh boy, here we go.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

:bryan :bryan2 :bryan3


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

There IS no rematch. 

The title is no longer. There is no rematch clause. Ahh FUCKERY YEAH!!!


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Cena gets to make matches?


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Bryan loses at PPV, gets match for the biggest title the next night


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

So DB can face Orton, only for The Wyatts to ruin it for DB.

Yup.


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

Poor daniel going to get jobbed out!


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Bryan going to job again ughhh


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

So basically DB can't speak for himself.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

DB getting ANOTHER shot thanks to Cena's kindness :lmao


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Why is Cena allowed to make matches?


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Hey look Cena is actually not stale at all, he likes Daniel Bryan!


----------



## WoWoWoKID (Apr 26, 2011)

*As soon as Cena congratulates the person who defeated him clean, that clean victory suddenly feels dirty*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Choke2Death said:


> What a lie, Cena. If you listened to the "WWE Universe", you'd have turned heel long ago.


If listened, he'd vanished for a year or so a long time ago


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Cena actually got a pop. :lmao

Fuckery is alive and well.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Fuck he calling security for?


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Meanwhile, at markedfordeath's house.....


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Bryan to get his rematch!!! :mark:


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Who made Cena the booker?


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Stevie May said:


> Can Bryan not talk for himself. Go away Cena you leeching parasite.


:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Do they realize that when they make Bryan Cena's plucky little sidekick they're doing Bryan NO favors?


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

If they say yes it will be better than the Main Event at the PPV rofl


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

"Prove your legacy here tonight"

Dibiase and Rhodes to help Orton tonight :mark:


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

And Cena can just make a match like that?


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Bryan about to get :berried again fpalm


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

I didn't know that Cena was Daniel Bryan's manager.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

so Cena is the skipper and DB is his lil buddy


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Orton took coke before this episode.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Cyon said:


> Cena gets to make matches?


He's still better than Brad Maddox and Vickie Guerrero.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

The Wrestling Junkie said:


> Cena giving his opportunity again, this is Ryback all over again.


Worked great for him.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Can D-Bry not speak for himself?


Instead of Cena being his mouthpiece?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

This is not making much sense.. why is he dictating a match and he isn't even involving himself? What the...


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

Queen Stephanie

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Cena doing matches now? wha the fuuck


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

John Cena, the matchmaker.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

You know the name "WWE World Heavyweight Championship" is really contradictory because the WWE isnt the only heavyweight wrestling organization in the world... 

What a fucking stupid idea for a name.


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

CM Punk heel turn tonight?? Costs Daniel Bryan the WWHC title.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

TJC93 said:


> Bryan loses at PPV, gets match for the biggest title the next night


Bryan is the type of man that when he gets struck down he rises higher than ever before (His mania loss against Sheamus and then crowd support)


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Stop digging yourself a hole Orton


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Cena acting like a booker :lmao


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Cena ruins wrestling, round 36785473934645328365343836446302365567.456


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Kabraxal said:


> This is not making much sense.. why is he dictating a match and he isn't even involving himself? What the...


WWE has Trips, Steph, Vickie Guerrero, Brad Maddox, Kane, Vincent McMahon and an off-screen Board of Directors as authority figures...

Championship matches are impromptu booked by sore losers.

:/


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

So Orton vs DB non titel match and DB goes over

yes yes yes


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

"♫Superstaaar, that's what you... AAARE!♫ (Eh ha ha, ha ha...)"


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Oh god, they're not turning face already are they? Fucks sake.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Good Guy Cena.

Commissioner Cena.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Stop these lies jesus christ :lmao


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Can we please get rid of Stephanie? She's absolutely unbearable on the mic.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

THIS JUST IN

Daniel Bryan packaged with a mute gimmick. That's why Cena is speaking for him.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

This is already painful to watch.


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

If Bryan/Orton starts now, then that pretty much means Punk win the Rumble.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

What an awkward promo :lol


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Cena sucking on Bryan to get a pop :lmao


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)




----------



## MECCA1 (Nov 5, 2012)

I don't want this match, knowing how WWE works, they'll book Byran to lose again.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Buckley said:


> So DB can face Orton, only for The Wyatts to ruin it for DB.
> 
> Yup.


Ending to raw right here


----------



## ChickMagnet12 (Jul 26, 2012)

Fall 2013: D Bryan can't be champion, strip him of the title.

December 2013: LISTEN TO THE WWE UNIVERSE! D Bryan have a title shot!

WWE Booking.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

How predictable. Bryan is losing and Cena gets his prop back in three Months and seven days because that's the way it's run.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Because we haven't seen this match enough this year!


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

Deptford said:


> You know the name "WWE World Heavyweight Championship" is really contradictory because the WWE isnt the only heavyweight wrestling organization in the world...
> 
> What a fucking stupid idea for a name.


WBA WBC IBF WBO


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

So this is where Daniel gets killed and the Wyatts cost him the match.


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

If the Wyatts get involved, seriously fuck them.


----------



## RobertC (Apr 15, 2013)

Is it for the title?


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

So we literally have one heel left?


----------



## ggd (Oct 22, 2013)

This crowd is terrible. Imagine getting Orton v Bryan for the title... Half of them don't even care


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

DAT PRODUCT STALENESS.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

What an idiot.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

No. No. No.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

FFS, didn't we JUST get done with Orton and Bryan's piss poor matches? And why is Bryan out there all smiles and "yes"es, didn't he just get his ass kicked by the Wyatts last night?


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Bryan to lose clean


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

funny sight.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

HHH and Steph continuing to move back to tweener status. Too bad they bitched out on making it a title match.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I'd be very surprised if there was a title change tonight.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Santa For WHC said:


>


I fucking can't :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

TehJerichoFan said:


> Can D-Bry not speak for himself?
> 
> 
> Instead of Cena being his mouthpiece?


Cena has the mic and he doesn't.

So there you go.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

its not for the title


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

Oh yay we get Bryan vs Orton #576868, wonder what fuckery we'll get this time?


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

I don't even know what is going on.

Why would Cena have booking authority? Why didn't Bryan speak for himself?

Oh, and all the Orton and Cena fans will say those were "pretty good" promos, too. 
No. They were trash.


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

I want to believe that will be good. However it will just be Bryan getting screwed version 12412512312


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Should've just left it a non title match cause Bryan will only get screwed by the Wyatt Family anyways.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Here I was thinking I would be offline by hour 2
Staying for :yes :mark:


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Somebody turnin heel 2nite :hhh2 oh wait lol


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Just going to leave this here


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

And the trend of having PPV rematches on the raw after continues.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

So many people already complaining about Bryan losing. What do you want him to be? Cena 2.0?


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

Vince had a stroke or something or they just want to job out Bryan?

The second,i know ...


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

And the rematches begin...


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

So it's not for the title right? 
Well at least its setting up the title match at The Rumble.

Straight ass logic would make Bryan the natural #1 contender seeing he was the last WWE Champion prior to the unification.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Can The Usos be recognized as a tag team yet?

Show/Rey? LOL


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

This segment is doing NOTHING for Bryan. Cena speaks for him and HHH/Step insult him and give him backhanded compliments while he just stands there smiling.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Deptford said:


> You know the name "WWE World Heavyweight Championship" is really contradictory because the WWE isnt the only heavyweight wrestling organization in the world...
> 
> What a fucking stupid idea for a name.


No its not. 

Its the WWE World HW champion. Just like in boxing its called the WBC World HW champion.

Its the same premise.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

RobertC said:


> Is it for the title?


Unless Cena screw Bryan tonight.

I know, I know.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

So much for the Punk rumors LOL

It doesn't even look like he was on the stage


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Why does the Authority keep acting like faces?


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

So confused

Is this for the strap?

What about punk?
Didn't Bryan lose?
Why are HHH/Steph faces when its convenient?

WTF??????????


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Commissioner Cena. Yessir. Thank you, bro.

I think Bryan is winning.


----------



## LongHessa (Dec 31, 2009)

Now Bryan is best for business? WTF WWE booking is ass backwards and completely senseless. Wow

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## bigd5896 (May 30, 2009)

TripleG said:


> I'd be very surprised if there was a title change tonight.


think its non title


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

So... are Triple H and Stephania heels or not?


----------



## Chad Allen (Nov 30, 2012)

I can't be the only one watching raw just because of the shield break up teases.


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

DAVE AND BUSTER'S CHRISTMAS ARCADE said:


> So many people already complaining about Bryan losing. What do you want him to be? Cena 2.0?


no but it's pretty obvious they want to job out Bryan for some reason


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Awful segment. Triple and Steph heels or faces?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

So not a championship match? This is... well.. *shrugs8


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

Big Show and Mysterio get a match with Golddust & Cody? You think?


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Punkholic, it'll be high time you post that .gif you saved yesterday, in this thread, in about 20 minutes.


----------



## HouseofPunk (Mar 15, 2013)

Calling it now, Bryan wins and then HHH tells him that the match was never for the title


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

WTF was that?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SpaceTraveller (Aug 2, 2013)

Is Cena Bryan's manager now?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

SP103 said:


> So it's not for the title right?
> Well at least its setting up the title match at The Rumble.
> 
> Straight ass logic would make Bryan the natural #1 contender seeing he was the last WWE Champion prior to the unification.


The problem is, if DB is gets a title shot at RR, I don't see him winning.

It would have been better if CM Punk got the title shot at RR, then HHH screws over Punk to set up the HHH vs Punk for WM.
Then let DB win the RR to get his title match at WM where he goes over.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

So now the heel stables are "cool" heels booking the match that the crowd wants that
benefits the person that the heels are supposed to hate? Do they even care anymore?
Is this "Fuck you, its winter" booking?


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Wait, so what about the Wyatts? Is that not gonna lead up to something?


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Wyatts will attack or distract Bryan.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Brad Maddox has been replaced by a fake palm tree.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

They sure as hell didn't say it was for the 'ship. No change 2nite.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bryan loses clean all in an effort to kill those chants. Look crowd, he got a fair chance and couldnt hang with an injured champion. Back to Narnia with you goatboy.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Hopefully The Real Americans win that poll. LOL at the other two teams on there.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

For the love of god Steph and Hunter...just stick with being heels.


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

Cody Rhodes & Goldust in action is best for business! :mark:


----------



## cmpunkisgod. (Oct 19, 2011)

This just screams Wyatt family/Punk/Shield/HHH interference, in the main event.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

You know what would be awesome? If Punk pulled an Austin and came out with a chair to cost Orton the match, making Bryan the new Undisputed Champion. Not gonna happen though


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

Non-title? Who gives a f#ck?!

Yeah thanks Cena for delivering this amazing news and being so humble about your rematch


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

I see the seeds of the Triple H/HBK vs Punk/Bryan feud been set up tonight with HHH screwing over Bryan tonight.


----------



## Stevewiser (Dec 12, 2013)

Bryan's gonna do the J.O.B. just watch.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

They're going to make it Bryan v Orton at Mania, aren't they?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

The Wyatts are going to cost Bryan the match. It's pretty obvious.


----------



## Rvp20 (Jun 3, 2013)

So is this a title match ? Yes! No!


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

I just wish The Authority would just pick a side and stick with it. Every other show they're switching between being Orton's biggest fans and trying to piss him off.


----------



## LongHessa (Dec 31, 2009)

Is this for the damn belt or not? Bryan has Cena speaking for him? Someone tell me what the hell just happened. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## uppercut (Aug 14, 2013)

just feels so wrong. evrything is fucking... i just cant


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

This ISN'T a title match.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

WWE, no one cares.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

OMG JOBBER ENTRANCE OMG


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

The only title to change hands will be when AJ Lee drops the Divas title to a reality show groupie. It may not be today though.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

most socail - wtf is this a highschool yearbook?


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Fissiks said:


> no but it's pretty obvious they want to job out Bryan for some reason


By putting him in tonight's main event in what possibly might be a lengthy match?


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

WHY


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Would love to see Cena beat the hell out of Bryan on tonights match and turn heel.


----------



## chessarmy (Jun 3, 2007)

I just hope Bryan doesn't do a clean job in the main event - that's all I fucking ask for, shouldn't be too hard to deliver that.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

They didn't even show results...

LOL


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

I smell a rigged vote again


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

The WWE Universe continues to disappoint me


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Not a surprise but ugh.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So two heel teams and a babyface team? Gee, I am so shocked by the results of this poll, lol.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

DAVE AND BUSTER'S CHRISTMAS ARCADE said:


> So many people already complaining about Bryan losing. What do you want him to be? Cena 2.0?


I'd like a payoff to the 5 month long Bryan against The Authority thing.

Instead of Bryan taking a dick up the ass again and again and again.

If you aren't gonna give me the payoff, do something better with Bryan. 
Stop pissing in my face and telling me its apple cider. Who cares if Bryan is "main eventing" 
if it just burial booking every time? Eventually the face has to go over the Evil Boss heel
or it is just the dumbest thing in the world that devalues the babyface.


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Who the fuck voted for this shit? Everyone knows the Real Americans are more fun to watch. Fucksake.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

It always amazes me how Mysterio manages to find at least one kid wearing his mask.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

There is no way anyone would vote for these two losers.

They are coming out to crickets.

The real americans are way more over and should have won. WWFuckery starting early


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

Annihilus said:


> Cena trying to leech heat from Daniel Bryan and invoke names like Stone Cold for that cheap pop.


Yet people here see Cena as a genuine human being who doesn't take advantage of others :lol


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

hey guys look it's the team "The Big 619" Anyone got any other name ideas for that tag team?


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Big Show and Mysterio

What an awful freaking team


----------



## MECCA1 (Nov 5, 2012)

Lookin forward to this match. Rey Mysterio and Cody Rhodes work great together when they let Rhodes wrestle to his potential.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Big show walks like he's constantly hurrying to the shitter. 

Just like his career has been doing since 2003.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

LET'S GO MAH BOI CODY!! :mark: :cody2


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

hbgoo1975 said:


> The only title to change hands will be when AJ Lee drops the Divas title to a reality show groupie. It may not be today though.


Does it matter anymore though? The division is dead and is only used for promoting a shit reality show


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Who voted for this? fpalm


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

Stephanie said the title on the line isn't going to happen tonight. LISTEN!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

SubZero3:16 said:


> The WWE Universe continues to disappoint me


They don't count the WWE universes votes until its what the WWE wants.


----------



## Post-Modern Devil (Jan 26, 2010)

I have to admit I was very impressed by Orton's mic work during that segment. Much better than his promos as the Viper.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

lel WWE Polls


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Eurgh i'm just waiting for Big Show to be tagged in and this to be slowed down to fuck


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Buckley said:


> They didn't even show results...
> 
> LOL


at least they're not lying to our faces anymore ositivity


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

That splash was badass


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

Y2-Jerk said:


> hey guys look it's the team "The Big 619" Anyone got any other name ideas for that tag team?



The Been there Done that shit show


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Choke2Death said:


> What a lie, Cena. If you listened to the "WWE Universe", you'd have turned heel long ago.


He did turn his heel. Didn't you watch his promo on Raw after Wrestlemania?


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

Wyatt going to screw Bryan...


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

The crowd is literally silent for this match. WOW!


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Bezzie friends


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Rey


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Emotion Blur said:


> FFS, didn't we JUST get done with Orton and Bryan's piss poor matches? And why is Bryan out there all smiles and "yes"es, didn't he just get his ass kicked by the Wyatts last night?


----------



## Registered User (Dec 17, 2013)

Yeah, I voted for Real Americans.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

hardyorton said:


> I see the seeds of the Triple H/HBK vs Punk/Bryan feud been set up tonight with HHH screwing over Bryan tonight.


I hope :mark:


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

As long as they keep Cody and Rey in the ring the whole time, I'm fine.

Also, HEY RHODES FOR WHC/SANTA FOR WHC. :cody2


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Team Biggie Smalls


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

Mysterishow


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Last week didn't they raise both heavyweight championship belts about the ring and say that will be the last time we will see both belts together? So how come tonight we still have both belts?


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Where is RAW taking place tonight?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Cole be like "Look John, it is totally fair that the champion has to go through hell!"


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

" John Cena should mind his own business" - truer words were never spoken


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Is Show going to retire soon? He started to seriously bore me in 2003 and hes STILL around


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Joseph92 said:


> Last week didn't they raise both heavyweight championship belts about the ring and say that will be the last time we will see both belts together? So how come tonight we still have both belts?


I said that earlier, no idea why


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

Got a bigger TV this week, enjoying RAW a lot more.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Big Shows in, piss break


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> The crowd is literally silent for this match. WOW!


I think we're in for a crowd that's gonna be dead pretty much most of the show.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Mysterio with the Penguin Slide Splash. :ti



RyanPelley said:


> Cena bringing up handcuffs.
> 
> Didn't this fucker use tape to win 2 Last Man Standing matches?


DUK TAYP R U SRS :batista2


----------



## chessarmy (Jun 3, 2007)

crowd is DEAD


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Eulonzo said:


> As long as they keep Cody and Rey in the ring the whole time, I'm fine.
> 
> Also, HEY RHODES FOR WHC/SANTA FOR WHC. :cody2


Hey, Eulonzo. :jericho


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Yay! Commercials!


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

Quick! Everyone to the APP for this nail biter!


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Bout time for Big Show's yearly heel turn.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ZachS22 (Jun 5, 2013)

Well yall are gonna get that fuckery that yall wanted last night


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

Cena needs to talk for Bryan? He can make and instigate matches? He's STILL FUCKING PANDERING to a hot act to try to get cheered in places that hate his guts. John Cena FUCKING SUCKS. The McMahon booking SUCKS. They want Bryan out of the way so they can do their gay ass little WM XXX main event that has something to do with Cena and Orton...horrible. I hope that show tanks. I hope Rock and Austin flake on them and let that shit sink.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Y2-Jerk said:


> hey guys look it's the team "The Big 619" Anyone got any other name ideas for that tag team?


Mysteri-show. :show


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

90 percent of the match commentary is babble about stuff that literally happened 2 minutes ago.

:vince5

"TALK ABOUT ORTON, DAMMIT! THAT MAN IS THE FUTURE!"


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> They don't count the WWE universes votes until its what the WWE wants.


I think I've figured out by now that when they say the WWE Universe they really mean WWE Creative.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Eulonzo said:


> I think we're in for a crowd that's gonna be dead pretty much most of the show.


Yep. Can't blame them either


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

SPCDRI said:


> I'd like a payoff to the 5 month long Bryan against The Authority thing.
> 
> Instead of Bryan taking a dick up the ass again and again and again.
> 
> ...


A payoff as in meaning that you want to see Bryan come out on top at the end against the authority.

There is a difference between losing a match, and getting buried. Everytime when Daniel Bryan loses a match or the heels get the advantage on him, people want to cry that he's getting buried or is jobbing.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Santa For WHC said:


> Punkholic, it'll be high time you post that .gif you saved yesterday, in this thread, in about 20 minutes.


Oh, I'm sure that .gif will be used more than once tonight, lol.


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

So is the title on the line or not??? 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Hard to believe that three guys in this match were in WCW in the mid 90s.

Best for business. unk


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Cyon said:


> It always amazes me how Mysterio manages to find at least one kid wearing his mask.


They probably get handed out.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

TheGoat said:


> Is Show going to retire soon? He started to seriously bore me in 2003 and hes STILL around


He recently signed a new 5 year contract. So we're stuck with his big ass :no:


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

SubZero3:16 said:


> " John Cena should mind his own business" - truer words were never spoken


The way he's booked, you'd think the WWE is his own business.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Santa's Little Rat said:


> Would love to see Cena beat the hell out of Bryan on tonights match and turn heel.


The thought of that happening.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Yes Era said:


> Cena needs to talk for Bryan? He can make and instigate matches? He's STILL FUCKING PANDERING to a hot act to try to get cheered in places that hate his guts. John Cena FUCKING SUCKS. The McMahon booking SUCKS. They want Bryan out of the way so they can do their gay ass little WM XXX main event that has something to do with Cena and Orton...horrible. I hope that show tanks. I hope Rock and Austin flake on them and let that shit sink.


:ti


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

ZachS22 said:


> Well yall are gonna get that fuckery that yall wanted last night


Whats that? Dolph wins?


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

DAVE AND BUSTER'S CHRISTMAS ARCADE said:


> By putting him in tonight's main event in what possibly might be a lengthy match?


There's still no point in beating him though. Especially when they portray him as Cena's little mute sidekick who can't speak up for himself.


----------



## poithatron (Oct 5, 2013)

I think bryan will win tonight and it will be bryan vs orton at the royal rumble.. punk wins the rumble.. cena wins the elimantion chamber ... cena vs bryan vs punk wrestlemania


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

Cyon said:


> It always amazes me how Mysterio manages to find at least one kid wearing his mask.


He dosen't always. If there is no one with his mask he just find a random Cena kid.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Santa For WHC said:


> Hey, Eulonzo. :jericho











:cody2 :jericho


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

BRB, new Botchamania is up.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

DAVE AND BUSTER'S CHRISTMAS ARCADE said:


> A payoff as in meaning that you want to see Bryan come out on top at the end against the authority.
> 
> There is a difference between losing a match, and getting buried. Everytime when Daniel Bryan loses a match or the heels get the advantage on him, people want to cry that he's getting buried or is jobbing.


DB got buried because on every PPV and RAW for two months straight the show ended by DB laying on his back. Then he got stuck in a feud with the wyatts, where he ended up losing. That is being buried.

Its one thing if DB was getting the upper hand at RAW or SDs then lost at the PPV< but he was losing everything for two months straight.

Not sure what you call that.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

KaineSpawnX said:


> "♫Superstaaar, that's what you... AAARE!♫ (Eh ha ha, ha ha...)"


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

PaulHBK said:


> So is the title on the line or not???
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Non-title.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

BarbedWire_IsSexy said:


> He recently signed a new 5 year contract. So we're stuck with his big ass :no:


fpalm


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Bryan will job clean tonight. WWE doesn't want fans thinking: "Oh, Daniel Bryan should be the champion, he beat Randy Orton"


----------



## uppercut (Aug 14, 2013)

bryan vs orton = smackdown.match 2.0


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Looks like we'll have a pretty quite crowd tonight. Oh, well, you can't expect that same fucking amazing crowd from last week every Monday.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So tonight the road to the ROYAL RUMBLE begins :vince5


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

Big Show needs to fuck off from the tag division.


----------



## Registered User (Dec 17, 2013)

Crowd is dead? Well, what is to be excited for after that shit PPV.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

What the fuck :lmao


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

WTF did I just see


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

A selfie? Dafuq' is this?


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Santa's Little Rat said:


> Would love to see Cena beat the hell out of Bryan on tonights match and turn heel.





Paige Xmas Joy said:


> The thought of that happening.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

What the fuck? Get back to the match you fucking idiots!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao They're taking pictures instead of calling the match. Just stop the show.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Raw_was_War said:


> Mysteri-show. :show


Big-Sterio :show


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So the commentators are so bored, they are taking selfies at the table instead of calling the match? 

WOW! That is a pretty sad low, lol.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

what are they showing the King botch a selfie.

FIRE that guy already


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Why do we have to have the camera on the three fucktards during a tag team match?


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

CALL THE FUCKING MATCH INSTEAD OF TAKING FUCKING SELFIES YOU FUCKING ANNOYING COCKMONGLERS


----------



## ChickMagnet12 (Jul 26, 2012)

Selfies...

SAVE US SOMEBODY


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

DAVE AND BUSTER'S CHRISTMAS ARCADE said:


> A payoff as in meaning that you want to see Bryan come out on top at the end against the authority.
> 
> There is a difference between losing a match, and getting buried. Everytime when Daniel Bryan loses a match or the heels get the advantage on him, people want to cry that he's getting buried or is jobbing.


I don't believe he'll...

A. Ever beat Orton for the belt and not got tooled up the anus out of it.
B. Ever go over Triple H. Honestly, can you see Triple H taking a loss to Bryan at WM or something like that?
He'll never do it.

So if the face will NEVER get over then this is just burial booking and a waste of the man's career when he's as over
as he might ever be. Pay me off with a title win or a victory over Trips or move on.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

What the fuck is this :lmao :lmao

Commentary is taking a pic while a match is happening.


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

Taking a selfie during a match? Holy shit, what a bunch of crap.


----------



## daulten780 (May 9, 2013)

:lmao


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

This is a half assed crowd.. or maybe they just don't like seeing repeats of all the PPV matches


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

You know the match sucks when the commentators are fucking taking pictures of themselves.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

fpalm @ them discussing selfies during this match. Stop using that god damn word, people.

& Inb4 Big Show & Rey/Cody & Goldust hug and embrace after this match.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:jay Show just drooling for no reason


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Professional Wrestling died the second they cut away to show the commentary team taking a selfie during a live match.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

They take selfies like bitches.

Fuckin strawberries

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

Let the announce team take a selfie mid-match! That'll be great!

:vince5


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Commentators taking a selfie fpalm

TWICE fpalm


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Great way to put over a match involving the tag division and the tag team champions: Have the fucktards at commentary take a selfie while the cameraman actually films them doing it.

:cornette


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

This match sucks.


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

Really, Lawler...during the match? Fuck all you. We need Joey Styles.


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

The commentators are more into this match than me


----------



## uppercut (Aug 14, 2013)

fuck big slow. he is a better kali


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

This is pathetic.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

WHY ARE THEY TAKING FUCKING SELFIES


----------



## MoneyStax (May 10, 2011)

:lmao Taking "selfies" instead of doing their jobs!

Fuck, they just took another one. :lmao


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

NO SELFIES DANG IT. MORONS


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

What the fuck are these stupid cunts on commentary doing?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Are they really taking selfies?! I fucking can't fpalm


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Did they really just take a selfie?? REALLY??


----------



## M-Diggedy (Jun 16, 2013)

I think that commentary selfies are the very definition of unacceptable...


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

Thank God the announcers are talking about the match and not something stupid like taking selfies!


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Commentary selfie, dear God fpalm


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao And another one. It's a fucking clown show.


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

Yes commentary team deserves all the flak they get times a million

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

What the fuck they are doing?


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

I kinda like the fact that commentary is no selling this match :lmao


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Great way to put over a match involving the tag division and the tag team champions: Have the fucktards at commentary take a selfie while the cameraman actually films them doing it.
> 
> :cornette


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Three guys who are on national TV in HD feel the need to take a selfie.


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

OMG. FUCK THIS SHIT PG FUCK LAWLER


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Why don't you show me how to download the app :lol


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

The Punk facepalm gif is perfect for what we're getting.


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

OMFG did they really just do that. For fucksake, grow up you're grown men.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Schrute_Farms (Nov 27, 2009)

why the hell are the announcers taking pics.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

What the hell? These dumbfucks taking pictures and ignoring the match?!?


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Fucking selfies.

I can't. :lmao


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Even the announce team are shitting on the lengthy App plugs. :jay


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

#Mark said:


> There's still no point in beating him though. Especially when they portray him as Cena's little mute sidekick who can't speak up for himself.


Beating Daniel Bryan would be a good start to legitimize Orton's run as Undisputed Champion since he's never fully beaten Daniel Bryan clean before.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Santa For WHC said:


>


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

This commentary team. :ti

Less fucks to give than Orton.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Somebody kill these idiots on commentary.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Wow this company is really down the shitter.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

What, no duckface Lawler?


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

A whole tutorial on how to download the WWE app?! Awesome! I cant wait!


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

BarbedWire_IsSexy said:


> He recently signed a new 5 year contract. So we're stuck with his big ass :no:


Holy fuck in hell 5 more years? WWE is fucking worse than the Yankees, Red Sox and every NHL team combined.

That's their #1 problem why we are stuck with watching shit-bombs like Jack Swagger, Santino, Khali, etc etc.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

fpalm at this commentary


----------



## ChickMagnet12 (Jul 26, 2012)

"Why don't you tell me how to download the app?"

What exactly have you been doing for the past year at the commentary table King?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I can barely even watch this shit anymore.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

WWE mentioning the word "selfie" is sickening and cringe inducing. Shut the fuck up already. You're not cool and you're not relevant at all in the mainstream, just stop.


----------



## WeThePeople (Feb 18, 2013)

oooo a tutorial!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Did you hear that guys a tutorial! If you didn't know how to already :mark:


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

I can't believe those 3 jackasses took a picture in a middle of a fucking match.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

I've heard the word "selfie" over 8488383773 times this week, WTF?


----------



## ggd (Oct 22, 2013)

Idon't mind them joking about taking selfies. Especially when Big Show and Cody are in the ring doing rest holds.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Oh fuck...oh fuck no...

These three utterly useless pieces of shit.


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

They seriously just showed the commentators taking selfies.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

So I'm guessing I haven't missed anything.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

This match is putting me to sleep.
Jesus, yeah, I don't know if it was rigged or not but this match is terrible. I would have taken Ryback and Axel over Mr. Fragile and Mr. Old and Huge.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Yes Era said:


> Cena needs to talk for Bryan? He can make and instigate matches? He's STILL FUCKING PANDERING to a hot act to try to get cheered in places that hate his guts. John Cena FUCKING SUCKS. The McMahon booking SUCKS. They want Bryan out of the way so they can do their gay ass little WM XXX main event that has something to do with Cena and Orton...horrible. I hope that show tanks. I hope Rock and Austin flake on them and let that shit sink.


Hey. Kid. Shut up about things you don't understand.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Tag titles on the line yet the big thing is taking commentary goofs taking selfies. Such interest in the match


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

the commenathyr was so much better without Lawler last week.
It just shows how much he brings down the commentary team.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Christmas Chrome said:


> Big-Sterio :show


Big Lack of Fucks Given-o


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

DAMN @ That chop sound.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Bring in Dustin Rhodes damnit! :vince3


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

Most homoerotic offense ever.. Big Show slamming his ass right into Cody's crotch


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm sorry, but I still can't stop laughing at how commentary just did a selfie :lol :lol :lol

Felt like a goddamn parody or something.


----------



## goldigga (Nov 19, 2013)

Love when JBL fucks around and joins in on Cole and Lawler's fuckery then a second later "Call the match Michael"!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

That slap echoed!


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

:lmao:lmao:lmao These mother fuckers taking selfies during a fucking match.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Get Mysterio back in that fucking ring


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I bet if Cody had a stiffy Big Show wouldn't have done that move more than once...



.... or maybe he would!





ziiiiiiiing!*


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

This is terrible 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Schrute_Farms (Nov 27, 2009)

to be fair the seflie was the most entertaining part of this match.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Santa For WHC said:


> Big Lack of Fucks Given-o


Big Fat Fuck-O


----------



## cmpunkisgod. (Oct 19, 2011)

How are we supposed to take this match seriously, if the commentary team won't even take it seriously.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

"Selfie" is announced as the most popular word of 2013.

*WWE starts using it 2872383289239032 times per show*

GOTTA GO MAINSTREAM! :vince5


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

I wish Goldust would carry some black paint on him and paint some tears on his face when he can't get tagged in


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Big Men don't fly! BIG MEN DON'T FLY!!!!!


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

That truly pisses me off. Specially from veterans like Lawler and JBL. Fucking sellouts.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Still a better elbow then Punk's.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Christmas Chrome said:


> Big-Sterio :show


Both-out-of-prime-steri-show. :vince


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

10 minutes to Monday Night Football kick-off.
So at 20:40 EST we get the measuring stick of this show:
If WWE gives 2 shits about this show-We get CM Punk. 
If we get a diva's match-We can all go to bed.


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

That selfie bit was amazing. The apathy couldn't be summed up any better.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Show's flying elbow is still better than Punks :lol


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

I seriously can't get over thst doosh Cena first opening his mouth and second playing D Bryan's freakin promoter. Doosh chills will not go away.


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

goldigga said:


> Love when JBL fucks around and joins in on Cole and Lawler's fuckery then a second later "Call the match Mygulllllllllllll"!


Fixed (Y) 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dat Cena is not only the greatest wrestler but the greatest manager and booker of all time!!!


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

HoHoHit-Girl said:


> *I bet if Cody had a stiffy Big Show wouldn't have done that move more than once...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That'd be like a chihuahua trying to fuck a rottweiller. He wouldn't even feel it.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Has Big Show just injured another guy


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Im lol at all your responses to the selfi picks


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

the problem with Cody & Goldust: Goldust came back to try and help get his brother over, and yet as it stands Cody is the Jannetty of the team, crowd is even chanting "We Want Goldust"..


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Has Rey done anything all match?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

When are people going to stop going for a back body drop on Goldust? lol. Seriously, never works.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

GOD FUCKING DAMNIT


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Oh snap


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

WWE RAW IS SELFIES!

RAW IS SELFIES! SELFIES! IN YOUR BOOTH!

:lawler :cole3


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

If only Mysterio botched that move.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Bl...e...ch... they are actually pushing this terible team...


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

pathetic, reys knees are so bad, he can only fall off of the big shows shoulders he can't even jump.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Hey, at least Big Show was acting/treated like the huge monster he is and should be.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

The Excellence of Execution


----------



## uppercut (Aug 14, 2013)

finaly a tag team finisher...


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

You know the team sucks if Big Show has to carry the load


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Joy, another match between these two teams assured. Ugh.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

It will put you in tears when you go back to how Jerry used to be back in 2000/01 days compared to now. Unfuckingbelievable


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

that was kinda cool


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Should have been Real Americans.


----------



## Scotty Cuzz (Aug 14, 2007)

i'm so glad Big Show is using the chokeslam again, no reason not to. That aside, please get Big Show and Mysterio off my screen. This would've been good ten years ago.


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

These fans, chanting for Golddust then counting as he gets pinned


----------



## ggd (Oct 22, 2013)

They should do that move with Big Show on Reys shoulders.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Non-title match? oh


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

They're really going forward with Team Twins :StephenA


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Show and Rey may be old and battered, but they're a fun tag team to watch, in all honesty. Rey doing a penguin slide onto Cody outside the ring, Show bringing back his Final Cut (inverted DDT / spinning elbow drop combo), doing a diving elbow drop and helping Rey with that aided splash = Best spots of the match.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

If Rey Mysterio and Big Show become the face of the tag team division, I will have given up all hope in any logic the WWE might have.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Fuck Mysterishow. Seriously. Fuck 'em. We don't need no non-tag teams in our tag division, tyvm...


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Ummm Big Show standing so close behind Rey is a bit ….


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I swear to God if I kept a record of all the times the champions lost a non-title match, the stats would be like 9 to 1 or something.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

'They've knocked off the tag team champions'

Yeah, just swatted away the tag team champions like they didn't matter. The fucking CHAMPS.

This is the fourth time Codydust have lost clean in just over a month...and they're still champions.

:cornette :cornette :cornette


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

SPCDRI said:


> WWE RAW IS SELFIES!
> 
> RAW IS SELFIES! SELFIES! IN YOUR BOOTH!
> 
> :lawler :cole3


Best for business :trips2


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

WHAT THE FUCK IS THIS SHIT?


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

THank God Rey is there to help Goldust up.


----------



## Registered User (Dec 17, 2013)

Why? Why push Rey and Big Slow down our throats?

Goldust has been the best thing on Raw so far.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Welll....yeah..


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

FACES HELP EACH OTHER


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Rey can't even fucking walk without limping. It's over Rey.


----------



## Secueritae (Jul 19, 2004)

Concussions in professional sports


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Yes Era said:


> Cena needs to talk for Bryan? He can make and instigate matches? He's STILL FUCKING PANDERING to a hot act to try to get cheered in places that hate his guts. John Cena FUCKING SUCKS. The McMahon booking SUCKS. They want Bryan out of the way so they can do their gay ass little WM XXX main event that has something to do with Cena and Orton...horrible. I hope that show tanks. I hope Rock and Austin flake on them and let that shit sink.


U MAD BRO?


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Mysterio why u limping?!


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Ah. The infamous "Purely clean win in 10 minutes over the champ to set up number 1 contendership."

VINTAGE WWE BOOKING

:cole3 :vince3 :trips2

In a month they'll want you to pay 10 dollars to watch this match.


----------



## Scotty Cuzz (Aug 14, 2007)

Calling it now, The Usos win


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Show bringing back his Final Cut (inverted DDT / spinning elbow drop combo)


Not to be confused with Goldust's completely different finisher with the same name.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

That was so non competitive, that Goldust's paint didn't sweat off.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

you have to be kidding me, they are going to tag punk with those losers. WTF


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

WWE APP DOWNLOAD APP APP APP APP APP APP *APP*


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

face vs face?

:brock 

I don't like it....


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

I'll say it again, Rey is cooked. Dude is limping and he didn't even do shit.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Fuck this show. I've been pissed off by literally everything that has happened so far.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Usos or die

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

I'm voting for Los Matadores :troll


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Punk just beat the Shield by himself...this seems like an incredibly pointless way to get the WWE fans involved...


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

PTP :mark: :mark:


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

PTP SON


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Vote for PTP, people.

I love The Usos but I've seen them face The Shield about 1,000 times.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Didn't Show and Mysterio team up a while back?!? :side:


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

People troll this goddamn poll and put in Los Matadores, I wanna see Punk absolutely piss all over the match with them as his partners.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

The three sucks


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

OMG Rey gets a pin


----------



## uppercut (Aug 14, 2013)

punk still into this feud with shield....makes no sence


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

So is this voting going to be on every RAW from now on?


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

It sure is a *Myestri*o how bad this *Show* is gonna get.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So the Usos have to win that poll, right?


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

VOTE PTP EVERYBODY!!!


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

Please vote Los Matadores!


----------



## Registered User (Dec 17, 2013)

Vote Usos!


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

So big show betrays Rey and we get a boring ass feud between 1 guy whose injured 11/12 months of the year, and another guy who has proven to be able to cure insomnia? Yawn...


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

They're trying to make Rhodes Bros less interesting because it's something people actually enjoy, right?


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

they are killing our internet darlings ;_;


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Punk teaming with jobbers tonight.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

So Punk beats 3 guys single-handedly on PPV last night, somehow gets two tag partners tonight?

unk2


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

SubZero3:16 said:


> Ummm Big Show standing so close behind Rey is a bit ….


*:lmao X a billion. Holy fucking shit :lmao*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I'm surprised Rey can even walk at this point.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

REally... Punk v Shield AGAIN?! Come on.... I love all 4 guys but this is getting to the "big fucking deal" terrirory.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Rey is limping again. Guy is done. He should retire at next year's 'Mania.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

DAVE AND BUSTER'S CHRISTMAS ARCADE said:


> Beating Daniel Bryan would be a good start to legitimize Orton's run as Undisputed Champion since he's never fully beaten Daniel Bryan clean before.


He just beat John freaking Cena last night and he already went over Bryan two weeks ago. Bryan is the last guy on the roster that should be losing clean on filler episodes of RAW. He's easily the most over guy on the roster and if they're serious about giving him a payoff at the end of this angle then having him lose to Randy Orton once again makes absolutely NO sense at all... That does nothing but dilute his supposed payoff and makes his character look completely inferior. His character should be treated delicately, not losing to Orton once again on a filler episode of Raw just to fill out a main event.


----------



## Scotty Cuzz (Aug 14, 2007)

They should've teamed punk with the Real Americans. Now that would be a match worth watching.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

PTP should be Punks partners simply because I want to see punk join in the millions of dollars dance thing


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

:show ARE YOU NOT ENTERTAINED


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Prime Time Players


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

Potentially one of the worst PPV's I've ever seen instantly followed by potentially one of the worst Raw's I've ever seen. Awesome.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

...Didn't Punk just beat The Shield alone? WHY NOW TEAM HIM WITH SOMEONE!?


----------



## TheStig (Jan 3, 2012)

aaaaaand im off, cant handle the swag from the show


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

PTP should hopefully win that, but it'll be the Usos. :/


----------



## CarolinaCoog (Nov 6, 2013)

#millionsofdollars


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

birthday_massacre said:


> DB got buried because on every PPV and RAW for two months straight the show ended by DB laying on his back. Then he got stuck in a feud with the wyatts, where he ended up losing. That is being buried.
> 
> Its one thing if DB was getting the upper hand at RAW or SDs then lost at the PPV< but he was losing everything for two months straight.
> 
> Not sure what you call that.


Lol. He got the upperhand many times in his feud against The Authority, and the purpose of him getting laid out by The Authority in the beginning of the feud wasn't to bury him. It was to build the storylines. 

Getting buried would be similar to what's happening to Ziggler, or even a better example what happened to Zack Ryder. Losing in a 3 on 1 handicap match in a good effort, and then getting put back in the main event picture is definitely a burial. :lmao


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

I hope either The Usos or PTP win that "fan poll."


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

PTP please. Won't mind the Usos, though.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Chip!










Guest Star: His teeth!


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Wanted to vote LM. Ended up voting PTP because the touchscreen on my phone is tiny, and my fingers are not. Oh well, at least it wasn't the Uso's.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Well it's a shit show
It's a real shit show tonight
Well it's a shit show
Crank it down turn off them lights


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Yeah, let's put a real TT in a macth that does nothing for them in their division, but let's put 2 random guys in a match with the tag champs

OVERFLOWING WITH LOGIC


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Why is the WWE putting stock in Mysterio (injury prone much) and Show (near retirement) when they should be putting stock in young, athlete and oh, I dunno, actually HEALTHY talent. While I'd prefer the Real Americans because they are by far the most talented duo, but at least Ryback and Axel can walk around the damn ring without limping.


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

They should plug the vertical sports app, get the universe to join in the discussion here. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Zigberg said:


> Potentially one of the worst PPV's I've ever seen instantly followed by potentially one of the worst Raw's I've ever seen. Awesome.


Second PPV you've ever seen I'm assuming?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Santa For WHC said:


> Well it's a shit show
> It's a real shit show tonight
> Well it's a shit show
> Crank it down turn off them lights


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

SP103 said:


> 10 minutes to Monday Night Football kick-off.
> So at 20:40 EST we get the measuring stick of this show:
> If WWE gives 2 shits about this show-We get CM Punk.
> If we get a diva's match-We can all go to bed.


I'm sure most casuals will watch the football game instead of going to bed.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Oh God....


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

x78 said:


> Fuck this show. I've been pissed off by literally everything that has happened so far.


Yeah me too. That selfie shit made me want to turn the stream off even if my favourite wrestler was in a match. Cody & Goldie loosing clean again is just bullshit. They beginning to look like AJ the way they never win but somehow keep the title. Big Show, FUCKING BIG SHOW got most of the action in the match. Cody Rhodes did one disaster kick, that was all his offense. All Goldust did was connected with a few clotheslines. Rey didn't even do a 619. Bullshit match


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Oh this clown now.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Wait. What?


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Damien Sandow as the Bad Santa :mark: :mark: :mark: GOAT episode next week!


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Bad News Barrett


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

I'm counting the first match as a rematch and the Punk match..


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

Bad News Barrett.. that's that shit I don't like.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

WWE Raw Christmas.

Or "We're not even trying now."

Speaking of......


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

SANTA!


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

oh brother


i cant wait to read this thread next week


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

LOL! A Mancunian talking about Decorum, oh WWE you crack me up.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

The bad news is that this show is still airing for two more hours


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

wut


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

WTF? Next week's RAW looks dumb. Oh god....

BAD NEWS BARRETT!!!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

SubZero3:16 said:


> Ummm Big Show standing so close behind Rey is a bit ….


Damn, has Punk, like... ever brushed his teeth?


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Does anyone understand this gimmick?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Bad news Barrett should be telling us about next weeks Raw


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Santa for WHC!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Anonymous GM>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Bad News Barrett

pls get the fuck off my screen


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The bad news is that you aren't sweating out Alicia's Remy front lace wig anymore.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

KuritaDavion said:


> WWE Raw Christmas.
> 
> Or "We're not even trying now."
> 
> Speaking of......


Now?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Can someone tell Bluto here nobody gives two shits about his #hashtagged promo's.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Yeah, I sadly don't see this #BadNewsBarrett gimmick going anywhere...


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

I actually have to mute these Bad News Barrett segments.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

#CheapHeatBarrett


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Not Bad News Brown = no buys


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

Bad News Barrett is a terrible gimmick.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MutableEarth (Nov 20, 2012)

Bad News Barrett - an example of WWE taking something previously funny and making it shit.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Bad News Barrett sucks.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Santa For WHC said:


> Santa for WHC!


Which one? :cool2


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

#DogShitGimmick


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

x78 said:


> Fuck this show. I've been pissed off by literally everything that has happened so far.


Can't wait for the angst posts later on tonight.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Most socially interactive show in history. 

DAT HISTORY MAKING


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

JBL's laugh saved that segment


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Get rid of Bad News Barrett and go back to Wade. Jeez! Ridiculous!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So is it going to become an annual tradition for every Christmas episode to be the most purposely & hilariously bad show of the year? lol, I actually kind of appreciate that. 

And is Barrett on like his 3rd or 4th repackaging? When are they going to give up on him?


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

"If you ever wanted to own a Slammy award"

:lol

Yeah sure


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

this barret's gimnick -.-'


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

Barrett should of said "Santa isn't real!" and would of made all the John Cena fans cry


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

Big Show just climbed to #2 on my hate list.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

MutableEarth said:


> Bad News Barrett - an example of WWE taking something previously funny and making it shit.


Jerry Lawler: "Who is ready to do some Barretting?"


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Choke2Death said:


> Damn, has Punk, like... ever brushed his teeth?


DAT YUCKMOUTH


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Bad News Barrett may very well be the most pointless gimmick in WWE history. 

...no. Please don't tell me they're doing this...

No.

NO. STOP IT. JUST STOP IT. A SLAMMY FOR THE FANS?! FUCK THIS. 

*says to self*

I want one...


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Bad News Barruh speaking the truth.

Considering it's Sandow vs. Henry next week, the Bad Santa vs. Good Santa comes off as a sad attempt at capitalizing on the whole "Santa is white and that's the truth because I work at Fox News" silliness. :lol


----------



## ggd (Oct 22, 2013)

Kane gets paler and more ginger every appearance.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

WWE and it's fuckery.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

That's good coke.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Wait, is the Main Event for the title or not? I'm confused...


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

I love how Orton tries to sound aggressive and angry to make his promos somewhat more bearable.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

SubZero3:16 said:


> Ummm Big Show standing so close behind Rey is a bit ….


----------



## Rvp20 (Jun 3, 2013)

YAY !!! Replica slammy fpalm


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

"You want me to give these back to you?"

:HHH2 That won't be Bad For Business


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

TheGoat said:


> The bad news is that this show is still airing for two more hours


Going to the longest 2 hours in the history of life


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Two words for you steph

Chris Jericho


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

Randy Orton is very good, you may not like him, but he is very good.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Punkholic said:


> I'm sure most casuals will watch the football game instead of going to bed.


At least the NFL players are real and they put their heart and souls into the game! Unlike the sports entertainers who go through the motions because they are forced to follow a script.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

I thought that both belts wouldn't be seen on Raw ever again.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Orton blowing up at The Authority a good half an hour after they had a segment together. Like he yelled at them in ring, presumably left with them, cooled off for 30 minutes and decided he was still pissed?


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

End the misery Kane and just retire already


----------



## cmcabana (Jul 16, 2013)

I will admit I like the Bad News Barret segments it is such a train wreck.


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

I would much rather CM Punk wasn't on RAW tonight and until Royal Rumble if it means he isn't going to put in incredibly pointless matches with low/mid carders.


----------



## Rvp20 (Jun 3, 2013)

Randys the man of the household now


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

I might go and watch clips of 1995 WWF with Xanta Claus.

Infinitely better than this shit.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

:fandango


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Summer and Faaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaandaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaagooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Authority is like "You have to show them who the champion is and show them what you are all about" 

Orton be like "But I don't wanna!"


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Waffelz said:


> I'm counting the first match as a rematch and the Punk match..


Monday Night Rematch.

I'm sure Miz vs Kingston, Brodus Clay vs R Truth and Fandango vs Ziggler will happen tonight too


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Eulonzo said:


> Which one? :cool2


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Emotion Blur said:


> Orton blowing up at The Authority a good half an hour after they had a segment together. Like he yelled at them in ring, presumably left with them, cooled off for 30 minutes and decided he was still pissed?


Well he crashed and had to wait for his dealer to peddle over from Chinatown.


----------



## CrystalFissure (Jun 7, 2011)

decimate
ˈdɛsɪmeɪt/
kill one in every ten of (a group of people, originally a mutinous Roman legion) as a punishment for the whole group.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:lol at the fuckery of these backstage Authority segments. Blah.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Wow Summer


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Summer Rae and :fandango. <3


----------



## Stevewiser (Dec 12, 2013)

Disco Fandango


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

heatboiler-Barret ,lets hope people will not riot because of those news


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Summer Rae getting them coins.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Fandango should've been in Magic Mike.


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

Punk VS Bryan, this means Bryan maybe not win the RR match


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Well at least Summer is here, I'm a lot calmer now


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

fandango.com


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Punkholic said:


> Wait, is the Main Event for the title or not? I'm confused...


Non title match


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Orton as champ means we get a heavy dose of Orton speaking. Now that's what I call sports entertainment!

:vince4


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

Summer Rae :mark:


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

doinktheclowns said:


> I would much rather CM Punk wasn't on RAW tonight and until Royal Rumble if it means he isn't going to put in incredibly pointless matches with low/mid carders.


they are burying our darlings for liking them more than their manufactured faces


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

SUMMER RAE's LEGS ARE DELICIOUS <3


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Summer Rae instantly gets a reaction out of me. If you know what I mean


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Emotion Blur said:


> Orton blowing up at The Authority a good half an hour after they had a segment together. Like he yelled at them in ring, presumably left with them, cooled off for 30 minutes and decided he was still pissed?


Stop it you're trying to think. Vince doesn't like that.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

This episode is actually getting worse as we progress through the night


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Either I didn't see Orton's name plate on the big gold belt earlier, or they added it mid-show.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

God, this Raw is garbage.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

I want Val Venis vs Fandango at WrestleMania


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

and the rematches continue!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Fandango? More like dancing jerk. Lmao.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

my god that cleavage
















and summer looks good too


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

The fuck? Did Jericho murder someone? Did WWE wipes his existence from the record as well?


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

MutableEarth said:


> Bad News Barrett - an example of WWE taking something previously funny and making it shit.


WWE has a gift for running things into the ground.. remember when they had Lawler get in the ring and try to lead the crowd in Fandango'ing after it became popular? #TryingTooHard


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Get FanDumbass off our TV screens.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

and here is TLC rematch #1


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Yep Monday Night Rematch.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

WWE Monday Night Rematch


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Summer Rae :mark: :yum:


----------



## ZachS22 (Jun 5, 2013)

Sandow as bad santa i actually can't wait


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Ziggler gets the jobber entrance...


Poor guy, should just quit WWE and go to the indys.


----------



## Scotty Cuzz (Aug 14, 2007)

*cue the camera shots of the 5 small groups of people in the arena still fandangoing


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

So when is Kane going to do something in this storyline instead of just standing in the background?


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

MOAR LIEK FUNDANGO EH GUYSE


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

So for the people who missed Ziggler jobbing on the pre show, you will get it for free tonight.

WWFuckery


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Not to early is it


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

We all know D-Bry is losing tonight! No wonder the creative team is so worried, that they have to get stoned in their little room after Vince shoots down their ideas.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

What are they playing it cutting to ads when Summer Rae is on the screen ffs.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Oh boy more rematches!


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Hey look is that a rematch never would have guessed lol


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> So for the people who missed Ziggler jobbing on the pre show, you will get it for free tonight.
> 
> WWFuckery


But the preshow was free...


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Gunnar II said:


> and here is TLC rematch #1


Arugably #3

Rhodes/Show Mysterio
Punk/Shield


----------



## chessarmy (Jun 3, 2007)

Great, so Bryan jobs AGAIN tonight to prove that Orton is worthy of being face of the company and champion. Awesome.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Gunnar II said:


> and here is TLC rematch #1


Punk v the Shield is basically a rematch as well.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Fandango's body just.....shines. I dunno....


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Stall_19 said:


> The fuck? Did Jericho murder someone? Did WWE wipes his existence from the record as well?


That's what he gets for not being a kiss-ass.

:HHH2


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Oh, look, it's a rematch from the previous night! I'm sure we've never seen this before...


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

#Mark said:


> He just beat John freaking Cena last night and he already went over Bryan two weeks ago. Bryan is the last guy on the roster that should be losing clean on filler episodes of RAW. He's easily the most over guy on the roster and if they're serious about giving him a payoff at the end of this angle then having him lose to Randy Orton once again makes absolutely NO sense at all... That does nothing but dilute his supposed payoff and makes his character look completely inferior. His character should be treated delicately, not losing to Orton once again on a filler episode of Raw just to fill out a main event.


If you are referring to the match on Smackdown, then Orton got the win on Daniel Bryan by a distraction from The Wyatt Family. I fail to understand how losing to the WWE World Heavyweight Champion would make Daniel Bryan seem inferior. If they are going to renew the feud between Orton and Bryan tonight for a proper payoff of the feud, then something more needs to happen besides a clean win for Orton or Bryan.


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

bad news barret is awfull


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

We're only 45 minutes in? It feels like 10pm.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> So for the people who missed Ziggler jobbing on the pre show, you will get it for free tonight.
> 
> WWFuckery


Was free last night too tbf.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

the Duracell bunny looks like he has Down Syndrome


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Summer Rae appearing on screen was probably the first positive thing that happened tonight.


----------



## LongHessa (Dec 31, 2009)

REMATCHES ALL OVER BABY!!!!!!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

virus21 said:


> Not to early is it


By the third hour we'll be drinking this to kill the pain:


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

I got fooled, I won't order any WWE PPVs anymore. unk6


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

I seriously hope they don't give us a Miz/Kofi rematch


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Hopefully the group of incompetent fucks that is Creative gives Ziggler the win, this time.


----------



## BlueRover (Jun 26, 2010)

Loving the show so far, golden from top to bottom.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Joseph92 said:


> So when is Kane going to do something in this storyline instead of just standing in the background?


He's got the demeanor of a kid trying to smuggle a boner through the high school hallway to get to his next class.

Awkward son of a bitch. It sounded great and it could have been but you just KNOW that was one of those ideas that they
had zero point zero follow through planned for.

In 3 month's time they'll just ask us to forget it about. Like the General Manager being a laptop computer and then 
Hornswoggle. A 15 month angle without a payoff.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Novak Djokovic said:


> Was free last night too tbf.


True LOL


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So if I downloaded the App and watched the live commercial vid, would it have just shown Fandango & Summer Rae dancing the whole time?


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Ziggler is losing, unless a fat woman with short hair and large tits blows farts to cost Fandango the match.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

I'm an ass man........

Oh wait.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Bad News Barrett


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Stall_19 said:


> The fuck? Did Jericho murder someone? Did WWE wipes his existence from the record as well?


That's what he gets for beating Trips by 98% in an online poll on WWE.com.


----------



## Stevewiser (Dec 12, 2013)

Ziggler/Fandango this would be a good time for a Jericho appearance.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Holy shit. Ziggler looks cool as hell tonight.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

BlueRover said:


> Loving the show so far, golden from top to bottom.


lol REALLY??


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Hey this is new :lol


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Amber B said:


> Summer Rae getting them coins.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

People shitting on Barrett's gimmick will of probably been complaining there's not enough gimmicks in the WWE any more..


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

WWE is so nice. Presenting us with a match that we might've missed during the PPV. How thoughtful.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Nice pop for Ziggler


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

KuritaDavion said:


> By the third hour we'll be drinking this to kill the pain:


Either that of pouring gas on ourselves and lighting a match


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

I just want to kidnap Ziggler... and give him a keratin treatment


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

The two best workers of the wwe. #raw


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

So if you lose on the ppv, you get your win back on Raw. Good to know


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

jericho will return soon and claim to be the real undisputed wwe champion


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

Cha cha dat gut Fandango!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

At least every chick's drink is safe right now since Dango's in the ring.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Big Dog said:


> People shitting on Barrett's gimmick will of probably been complaining there's not enough gimmicks in the WWE any more..


He went from leading the Nexus to standing next to Lawler drawing cheap heat. You happy with that?


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Dolph's constant yelling in his entrance annoys me.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

For whatever reason, this company is still thoroughly convinced that Fandango is more than 5 day joke that fizzled out.

They're still trying to push him over all the talent they have in NXT and on the main roster.

:cuss:


----------



## Stevewiser (Dec 12, 2013)

Wrestlemania XXX: Fandango vs Disco Inferno


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Big Dog said:


> People shitting on Barrett's gimmick will of probably been complaining there's not enough gimmicks in the WWE any more..


yeah

I find bad news barrett fucking awesome :lmao His face after he made the news made me burst out laughing :ti


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Jerry shut up about Elvis..


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

A replica Slammy goes for $149.00 on wwe.com. Get my boy MarkedforDeath five of those just like Bryan.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

This should be a US title feud


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Does Summer Rae's dress come with Chlamydia standard or is that considered an optional add-on?


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

fandango is starting to get a little soft, better get back in the gym


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

Emotion Blur said:


> But the preshow was free...


OH SNAP!


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

We need Khali and Hornswoggle.


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

Ziggler deserves more than low card matches


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Y2-Jerk said:


> Jerry shut up about everything..


fixed


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

Fandango been hanging out with Dean Ambrose I see.... COME ON DOLPH!!!!


----------



## alliance (Jul 10, 2010)

has anyone got a picture of the selfie ????? pleast post


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

THINGS ARE EXACTLY WHAT THEY SEEM
I WILL GET BURIED AND LOSE ALL MY STEAM


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Big Dog said:


> People shitting on Barrett's gimmick will of probably been complaining there's not enough gimmicks in the WWE any more..


Literally every BadNews Barrett promo:


"Something topical from the news." I've got some bad news. You lazy/fat/poor people here in ___________ will never amount to anything. Ha Ha Ha.

Graphic slams on screen as Lawler behind Barrett picks his nose.


What a great gimmick.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

all in all... said:


> fandango is starting to get a little soft, better get back in the gym


He's slowly giving up. Can't say I blame him.


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

we need this again...

...oh wait


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

I'm really starting to think there's some wires crossed in Summer Rae's head :ti 

THOSE EMOTIONS


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

I guess it's alright to skip every Raw until the new year since WWE doesn't take the Christmas and New Year's episodes seriously.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

TripleG said:


> So if I downloaded the App and watched the live commercial vid, would it have just shown Fandango & Summer Rae dancing the whole time?


Nah, wrestlers usually cut promos during breaks before a match.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

alliance said:


> has anyone got a picture of the selfie ????? pleast post


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Ziggler should be US champion right now


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Fuck yeah Ziggy!!!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Big win for Ziggler :lol Alright Cole.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Well aint that some shit


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Good win for Ziggler.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Former World Champ.
Can only win by a roll up.
To defeat Fandango.


Dat future.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

TheGoat said:


> He went from leading the Nexus to standing next to Lawler drawing cheap heat. You happy with that?


Of course not, but it's annoying that people claim he's being misused and then go on to totally shit on his gimmick like it will help it get any better. He's barely on TV as it is, so despite how poorly they've transferred the gimmick from the net to tv, I'm still going to support him.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Is today opposite day 
WTF is going on


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I remember a time when I gave a shit about Dolph Ziggler matches. What happened?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

"Big win for Ziggler"

lol


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Fandango vs Ziggles III next week


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

He had a hand full of tights there...but w/e he's a face so we'll ignore it.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Big Dog said:


> People shitting on Barrett's gimmick will of probably been complaining there's not enough gimmicks in the WWE any more..


I'm a huge fan of Barrett, but even I can't pretend that having him come out and utter three lines of uncreative cheap heat with no punch line or purpose is anything close to good. It has nothing to do with gimmicks.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Ziggler wins a match? :faint:


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

:mark:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

so of course giggler gets a win but they make it a fluke win with a roll up.

Even when he wins the WWE makes it seem like a joke.

WWFuckery


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Great. Ziggler and Fandango are going to face each other every week....


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

PSYCHO CHRISTMAS said:


> Fandango vs Ziggles III next week


The new Ziggler "Best of Infinity" series?

:mark:


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

They didnt say for the title


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Look at that Tag Team! o.0


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

PSYCHO CHRISTMAS said:


> Fandango vs Ziggles III next week


Maybe someone can drive a train off a cliff.. Or just drive a train over Summer Rae.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

How did Ziggler win? A roll up while a fat guy farted on Fandango's face while harassing Summer Rae?


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Calling it now

Big E and Henry face Rybaxel


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Big Dog said:


> Of course not, but it's annoying that people claim he's being misused and then go on to totally shit on his gimmick like it will help it get any better. He's barely on TV as it is, so despite how poorly they've transferred the gimmick from the net to tv, I'm still going to support him.


Its just sad to see what happened to him


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Why is Orton being pissy? The belts are not on the line in the match

Are they?


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

intercontinental champion vs mister ratings


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

So non title.. why the fuck have that stupid ass match then? It only puts two guys against each other we've seen a lot lately and potentially just make it even more stale if they face each other at Mania or any PPV this year period.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Sheamus ornament, Ryback stocking, Orton toy car. WAT


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

The Nation of Domination is back in 2013 ahh yeah!


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

Big E and Henry vs 3 MB?


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Fuck the pre-pubescent boy in this commercial.

Oh, and I have that CM Punk hoodie, so fuck you kid.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Uncle Phil and Carlton


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Ryback Christmas Stocking? That's one of the most useless gifts ever.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

World's Strongest Team vs..........3MB.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Remember Tout? Wow :lmao


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

EAT YA GRAVY MO~! said:


>


:jericho

Those guys look too smart to be them.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Bet they face RybAxel again.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Wonder what Zack Ryder is up to tonight.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

It just occured to me that Ziggler's been with the company for 10 YEARS as of next year, he signed with OVW in 2004.. at what point do we accept the fact that he's never going to be a main eventer? when he's been with the company 15 years? 20 year?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

BlueRover said:


> Loving the show so far, golden from top to bottom.


Are you sure you've been watching Monday Night Raw?


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

The IC title is already feeling more prestigious since the unification 

BIG E has the number 2 belt in the company right now.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

xD7oom said:


> Remember Tout? Wow :lmao


What's that garbage? :vince2 :trips2


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

I miss those hardcore lol) matches Ziggler/Sandow had a few weeks back. We were spoiled :troll


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Annihilus said:


> It just occured to me that Ziggler's been with the company for 10 YEARS as of next year, he signed with OVW in 2004.. at what point do we accept the fact that he's never going to be a main eventer? when he's been with the company 15 years? 20 year?


He wont. His only chance at winning a World Title was with the gold belt around but now it's gone, he'll be a permanent midcarder at best.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Deviantart playin' with my god damn emotions.











Just one day....... one sweet day.......


----------



## poithatron (Oct 5, 2013)

how long does big show have in the wwe??


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

I can't believe it's not even been an hour. It already feels like fucking 10 PM.


----------



## alliance (Jul 10, 2010)

someone post a pic of the selfie!!!!!!!!!

Noooooooooooooowww!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ggd (Oct 22, 2013)

Mass brawl to end Raw tonight? To set up Shield v Wyatts & Punk v HHH/Kane? Since HHH said he is watching Orton's back?


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

I feel like them giving Bryan the main event here against Orton is their way of seeing if Bryan truly is a draw or not. Only one way to find out I guess...


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

orton vs bryan will end in a no contest


----------



## chessarmy (Jun 3, 2007)

Potential scenario - Bryan beats Orton and gets a title shot at the Rumble.

HBK screws Bryan at the Rumble.

Bryan/HBK at Mania.

Nah, that would be too good


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Dem'Muricans!!!


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

:cesaro


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

Real Americans!!


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

Real American about to get jobbed out

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Real Americans are over


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

A match I want to see? :mark:


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

poithatron said:


> how long does big show have in the wwe??


5 long years :no:


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

REAL AMERICANS! LETS GO


----------



## Stevewiser (Dec 12, 2013)

So let me get this straight, Cena makes a big deal about Bryan getting a shot at the title and Triple H also says Randy Orton will defend the title against Bryan, but now it's non-title without any explanation? LOL WWE.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Yay a legitimate tag team


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

Please let Cesaro swing Henry tonight that'd be amazing


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

WE THE PEOPLE


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

TehJerichoFan said:


> Deviantart playin' with my god damn emotions.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"MARK HENRY" :lmao


----------



## Scotty Cuzz (Aug 14, 2007)

such a shame these guys will job to Henry and Big E. I can't wait for another golden promo from Zeb.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Why do they throw their flags only to pick them up?


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Dat IC title


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

We had Rhodes Vs. Rey/Show, We got Punk & his partners Vs. Shield, and now we got Langston/Henry Vs. Real Americans. 


Tag Division all over the place!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

KingLobos said:


> The IC title is already feeling more prestigious since the unification
> *
> BIG E has the number 2 belt in the company right now.*


:favre tragic


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Swaggie with the bomb ass downs run and yell combo.


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

I guess this means Swagger and Cesaro won't be winning the poll


----------



## WeThePeople (Feb 18, 2013)

WE THE PEOPLE


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

I want to play Capture the Flag on COD with Swagger and Cesaro.


----------



## Rvp20 (Jun 3, 2013)

The Real Fucking Americans !!!!


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)




----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

The Intercontinental Champion coming out first for his team...so much for making the IC important again eh?


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

HENRY AND BIG E TAG TEAM ?!!?!?!?!? SHITTTTTTT


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Just how good is Cesaro


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

alliance said:


> someone post a pic of the selfie!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Noooooooooooooowww!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


a sefie of mine


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Mizark.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

If there was a Slammy for Manager of the Year Zeb Coulter should win it. I cared absolutely nothing about any team with Jack Swagger but Coulter makes me look forward to them coming out.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Fuck, I love Swagger's theme song


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Real Americans vs Ahmed Johnson and Rick Ross


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Fuck

I know we ain't in Houston but... Damn I think I just saw them ratings sky rocket

:ti


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

Big swing on Mark Henry


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Real Americans gonna job to Henry/Big E fpalm


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

What are they calling this team.. Kool-aid and Carlton?


----------



## Scotty Cuzz (Aug 14, 2007)

heres to hoping that Caesaro gives Henry a lifted european uppercut, i would mark out like crazy


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Dat Big E oil


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Another Tag match
who the hell is booking matches tonight, teddy long


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Cesaro and Swagger look fucking stupid charging to the ring like that.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Giant swing dem' boys!


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Oh great. Time to squash the Real Americans to another non-established tag team. WWE is just straight up punishing them now.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

RyanPelley said:


> Mizark.


LOL Xpac


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

I would pay money to see Cesaro put Henry in the giant swing.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Real Americans should be squashed here. End this miserable shit of a tag team, push Cesaro and drop Swagger off dead in a ravine.


----------



## Edgehead41190 (Feb 5, 2011)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> I want to play Capture the Flag on COD with Swagger and Cesaro.


:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

So, is the ME feat Orton & Bryan for the title or not?


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

I want to see Cesaro swing Henry


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Did anybody think when the match was made that is was non-title?

I'm pretty mashed but i swear HHH said it was a title match?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Someone will get one of E's singlets?
With all that booty and thigh demarcation?


----------



## hbkmickfan (Nov 7, 2006)

Mark Henry and Big E should be billed as "Black Power".


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

RFalcao said:


> a sefie of mine


You look like Luke Harper with a haircut and shave.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Big Brother Connection here with Big E and Mark Henry!!!

Sorry We the People...looks like you jobbing :HHH2


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

fpalm...WWE on snapchat?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

No one wants to work an entire match tonight so everyone is in tag matches instead.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Three is not enough good sir, I'd prefer five.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Not happening. Never!


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Snapchat? NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
In good news, I love the Real American's entrance, and I've also heard that the ratings have spiked.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I still dig Real Americans..i hope they don't break up!!! (Y) (Y)


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

OU suck lol.


----------



## ggd (Oct 22, 2013)

NastyYaffa said:


> So, is the ME feat Orton & Bryan for the title or not?


No. They showed the graphic for it and if the title was on the line it would have said WWE Heavyweight Title and they would have mentioned it was on the line.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

RyanPelley said:


> Three is not enough good sir, I'd prefer five.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

DAT Mocha midget Big E dwarfed by Swagger.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

The Worlds Strongest Team with dat Charisma.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

They're talking Henry/Big E up so in three weeks they'll break up and feud.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

For some reason, I really enjoy seeing Big E & Mark Henry as a tag team.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

#RawSelfie man there are some ugly wrestling fans out there


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

Stephanie said the title is not up for grabs tonight in the main event...geez people, LISTEN!


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Thats what he does


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

THAT'S WHAT HE DO


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

the Rick Ross look....Cole said it.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Can someone find out how much Big E's jockstrap..err.Singlet is selling on Ebay for?


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Santa For WHC said:


>


Good to see you fixed your mistake just in time.... unk2


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Wait, it's not for the title? It must be or what's the point?


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Oh look, JBL references rappers, so we know he's cool and mainstream. :rose3


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

snapchat wwe LOL you mean the same app that people send nudes of themselves to each out lol


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)




----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

> @SMARK666 7h @MichelleDBeadle if @WWEAJLee loses the tile cuz of u i hold u personally responsible you WHORE
> 
> @jhannon01 @michelledbeadle why don't u go back to whore island instead?!
> 
> @Demetrius82 This is a real tweet. RT @YTJaxon10102: @MichelleDBeadle Fuck you Hore jump in a oil fire cunt.


:ti


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Bray Wyatt...has a computer or cellphone...and tweets from that computer or cellphone.

Yeah...he even hash tags.


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Lol at that Brodus tweet they just showed


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> Stephanie said the title is not up for grabs tonight in the main event...geez people, LISTEN!


MTE. I'm sick of these adolescent geeks on Tumblr acting as if they know everything ASSUMING the title's gonna be on the line calling RAW "Title on the line rematch" or some shit.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

There are how many mid-carders with nothing to do but let's put the IC Champ in a useless tag match. Dat logic for ya!


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Henry and E would make a pretty killer tagteam, actually. You know, if we really needed another tag team right now. And if it wasn't a waste, E being the IC Champ and all, to have your IC Champion competing in a random tag match instead of building towards a singles feud..


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Waffelz said:


> Wait, it's not for the title? It must be or *what's the point?*


Just summed everything up right here.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

HollyJollyHelmsley said:


> :ti


I love the Anchorman reference in the second tweet :lmao


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Have the Real Americans got any offense in?


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

That tag title match last night was really good. If Big Show/Mysterio and Ryback/Curtis Axel had been replaced with The Uso's and The Shield it could have been a match of the year candidate imo.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Rick Ross owned Thwagger


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

I'd :mark: if Cesaro did the swing on any of these two.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> There are how many mid-carders with nothing to do but let's put the IC Champ in a useless tag match. Dat logic for ya!


Yeah and lets put the tag team that should have been in that non title match with him


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Santa For WHC said:


>


YAS


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> Stephanie said the title is not up for grabs tonight in the main event...geez people, LISTEN!



Thanks. Sorry, must have zoned out, just so mesmerized by the amazing sports entertainment on offer :renee

FUCKERY FTW :renee


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Has commentary taken selfies for this match yet?


----------



## Schrute_Farms (Nov 27, 2009)

Cesaro, Swagger and Langston are so incredibly bland. There are no entertaining qualities between the 3 combined.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

This match is still going? Damn.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Big E and Mark Henry are really great tag team.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Three ain't enough man
I need five....


... More beers to continue to watch this


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

LOL Swagger


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

This is just an experiment.
Quote this message if you actually read and saw this.

What is the point in a RAW section when it progresses about 10 pages every 5 minutes with each page containing so many threads.

A suggestion would be breaking it down into different sections in which comments where actually readable and went lost in this sea of posts much like this one.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> YAS


*NO!*


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Cyon said:


> Has commentary taken selfies for this match yet?


they will during the ad then tell us, if we want to see the selfie pic to download the app


----------



## chessarmy (Jun 3, 2007)

So are we just getting a bunch of random matches tonight or what?


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)




----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

If Mankind fell off the cell now the commentators would literally just laugh


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*trips up Big E*

:cole3 Great double team move by Swagger.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

SubZero3:16 said:


> That's what he gets for beating Trips by 98% in an online poll on WWE.com.


:buried :HHH2


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p8LyrtEPPbQ cesaro vs harper on chikara


----------



## alliance (Jul 10, 2010)

u guys fucken suck, i asked for the pics of the selfies during commentary and u guys dont deliver...pathetic


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Santa For WHC said:


> Three ain't enough man
> I need five....
> 
> 
> ... More beers to continue to watch this


I miss his theme song before it got screwed up.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

3 hours is too long for RAW

Tag matches should not be 10-20 minutes long


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

doinktheclowns said:


> This is just an experiment.
> Quote this message if you actually read and saw this.


Gotcha :dance


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

I'll give the App some credit.. just saw Swagger troll the Texas crowd and it was brillian!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

doinktheclowns said:


> This is just an experiment.
> Quote this message if you actually read and saw this.
> 
> What is the point in a RAW section when it progresses about 10 pages every 5 minutes with each page containing so many threads.
> ...


this is better than have the raw match thread go super slow

the best way to fix your problem is set it to 50 repipes per page.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

xD7oom said:


>


I like how JBL criticizes them for taking selfies, but doesn't mind being in one


:HHH2


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

xD7oom said:


>


Their faces. I fucking can't :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

I love Big E (i don't even know why) but I hope he adds more than clotheslines to his arsenal.


----------



## alliance (Jul 10, 2010)

xD7oom said:


>


hahahaha.......THANK YOU VERY MUCH, REPPED..


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

xD7oom said:


>


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

doinktheclowns said:


> This is just an experiment.
> Quote this message if you actually read and saw this.
> 
> What is the point in a RAW section when it progresses about 10 pages every 5 minutes with each page containing so many threads.
> ...


I think it's fine the way it is really. If something worthwhile happened, I'll do my best to read it all. If it's just random lol'ing, gif'ing, lauding and complaining, I don't mind missing a post or two/ten.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Cole and King are very slowly bringing JBL down to their level and it's hard to watch cause JBL used to be a really good commentator.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

TJC93 said:


> If Mankind fell off the cell now the commentators would literally just laugh


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

xD7oom said:


>


They look so old. I don't notice their age when they're commentating.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Worst commentating team in WWF history. Cocksuckers.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)




----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh God, can we end this match already?


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

xD7oom said:


>


Lawler looking like that kid that always tries to pose next to the cool kids


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

Mark turn tonight?


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Crowd is ultra dead.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

F*cking monster mode!


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

And the crowd goes mild.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Waffelz said:


> I love Big E (i don't even know why) but I hope he adds more than clotheslines to his arsenal.


He needs to add more CLOTHES to his ASS! lol


----------



## Scotty Cuzz (Aug 14, 2007)

omg caesaro the animal


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Cesero should be IC champion or at least US champ


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

this match is still going? holy shit


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Why is this "match" still going on? It's fucking terrible.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

THE SILENCE IS SO LOUD


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Ungratefulness said:


> They look so old. *I don't notice their age when they're commentating.*
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


:rock5


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

"Mark Henry trying to rally crowd for Big E Langston" and after that line.. dead silent LOL


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

:lmao that move


----------



## Rvp20 (Jun 3, 2013)

Santa For WHC said:


>


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Big E is breathing all hard and shit.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Real Americans better win this fucking match after last night's loss.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Did they just say DALLAS???


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

Come on end this.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Cesaro is the only interesting thing about this match.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Pound and ground? Well done jackass


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

And the Randy Savage chants start in 3.....2.....1.....


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

xD7oom said:


>


I...I...








(Btw, this is directed towards the commentators, not you )


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Jesus, I can't remember being this bored by a tag match in ages.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

The Real Americans are a great tag team. All three of them have a lot of chemistry together. This is where Swagger and Cesaro belong right now.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

I wouldn't let Swagger pick up my bags at the Airport never mind trust him enough to ensure he doesn't break my neck on a routine wrestling move.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Eulonzo said:


> Did they just say DALLAS???


"BO" they didn't


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Punkholic said:


> Real Americans better win this fucking match after last night's loss.


The only question in this match is which Real American is eating the pin.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

LOL Big E is worn the f out


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

All that booty brown meat.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

Has Mark Henry been drinking? WHy are his cheeks so rosy?


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Suck E Langston has the 2nd best belt in WWE today...Let that sink in for a second...


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

Jack Swagger was world champ in wwe.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

If Cesaro swings Henry..... I ain't going to be able to deal.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> All that booty brown meat.


NASTEH!


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

The fact that they never do a Junkyard Dog chant whenever Mark Henry does that just goes to show you how young the crowds are now.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Eulonzo said:


> Did they just say DALLAS???


----------



## WoWoWoKID (Apr 26, 2011)

This match has gone on for a hot minute though, shit...


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

"Paying homage to the Junkyard Dog."
:ti


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

TIGER UPPERCUT!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

so a thrown together tag team, beat one of the best tag teams in the division


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Everytime Henry does Junkyard Dogs headbutts I mark


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

The Big Ending is a terrible finisher. 

Keep Inverted DDTing yourself Big E!


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Ugh, Real Americans lose again :no:


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

The Real American jobbers


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Cesaro just got fucked up :banderas


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Zeb Coulter is a joke


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Zeb's reaction :lmao


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

No big swing. Fuck this match and fuck Big E for stopping it.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*turns the Nation theme off now*

:lol


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

Langston needs to lay off the steroids, he's like 2 cup sizes bigger than any diva on the roster.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

The Brothahood wins.


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

the nazis jobing black men


----------



## Registered User (Dec 17, 2013)

They started bringing the stiff.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Fucking Big E stopped the swing.


----------



## Darth Sidious (Mar 29, 2013)

Big E's theme is shit. If he wants to make it to the next level he needs something better. Bobby Lashley's theme was over.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Really.. a team that isn't going anywhere wins again?! FUCK YOU WWE! Jesus fucking chirst learn fucking booking 10 fucking 1 you dumb bastards... Henry/Langston aren't going to go anywhere... ONE GUY IS ALREADY TH IC CHAMP YOU IDIOTS!


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

alliance said:


> u guys fucken suck, i asked for the pics of the selfies during commentary and u guys dont deliver...pathetic


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> Has Mark Henry been drinking? WHy are his cheeks so rosy?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

You know what, Big E.

Fuck you.

FUCK YOU.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Zeb's reaction was priceless :lmao


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

STOP TELLING ME HOW TO DOWNLOAD THE FUCKING APP BECAUSE I'M NEVER GOING TO DOWNLOAD IT!!!


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Throwing two people together to randomly does not = "a heck of a tag team division"


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

How do you spell that again Cole? W-W- what is it again?


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

They are so likeable.

Big E is tiny


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

Everybody vote for los.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Santa For WHC said:


>


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

If you already have a smartphone, you most likely have used fucking apps before, WWE!
Fuck.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

DAT TUTORIAL THO! :mark:


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

:brock I eat WWE app for breakfast. 

Do they have to explain this all the time? Ugh


----------



## Registered User (Dec 17, 2013)

Langston has some major tits.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Wait WAIT WAIT!
I search for WWE..
I "Install" the app.. THEN WHAT DO I DO?? I NEED MORE INSTRUCTIONS!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

I would love Los Matadores just to see Punk try to pretend that they weren't a joke.


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

Castagnoli must be in mainevent


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

punk just beat them all by himself, why are they acting like he needs partners all of a sudden, god damn.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Awesome match right thar.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Can you imagine Ambrose's reaction if El Torito comes out. Could be classic :mao :lmao


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Can't wait for Punk to be teamed with LOS MATADORES


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:ti at "one of the best tt divisions" with all these singles guys thrown together

meanwhile, one of their best teams (prob PTP) won't get a match tonight


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

I love how all these so called movie stars and athletes claim they were bullied as kids.

Please. They were probably the ones doing the bullying.


----------



## WoWoWoKID (Apr 26, 2011)

What's the point of having a GM if you're gonna let the fans run the show?


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Chan Hung said:


> I still dig Real Americans..i hope they don't break up!!! (Y) (Y)


I was really pissed Big Show did not get Cesaro Swung last night.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

Is DB vs Orton for the title?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I have not been sports entertained tonight. Not even close.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

"Choose CM Punk's Tag Team Partners" - How about Knife and Throat, and they meet in the middle?


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Awful finisher.
No big swing :vince7


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

If they're going to keep squashing the Real Americans, just disband them already.
I love them solo and as a team especially, but I can't handle them killing all the fire they have every single time they start to get popular.
It's obvious they're going to start jobbing them out and eventually disband them. Just get it done and over with.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

WoWoWoKID said:


> What's the point of having a GM if you're gonna let the fans run the show?


Probably just as clever as when they came up with 'The RAW GM' computer.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

WoWoWoKID said:


> What's the point of having a GM if you're gonna let the fans run the show?


You don't want your voice heard, WWE Universe member? :vince5


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

SP103 said:


> Wait WAIT WAIT!
> I search for WWE..
> I "Install" the app.. THEN WHAT DO I DO?? I NEED MORE INSTRUCTIONS!


lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

I am surprised Vince hasn't tried to sign that huge black guy from the Gieco commercial


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Red Sleigh Down said:


>


The fuck is that ring on Lawler's hand? A Superman ring?


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Oh come on, the APP tutorials aren't that annoying.

Okay fine, I'm watching Monday Night Football.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Doesn't WWE realize that if you have a smartphone, there's a 99.9% possibility you already know how to download an app? fpalm


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> I love how all these so called movie stars and athletes claim they were bullied as kids.
> 
> Please. They were probably the ones doing the bullying.


Not Ryback


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Just goes to show you how stupid WWE thinks its fanbase is. If you pay hundreds on smartphones and hundreds on your phone bill and you're incapable of downloading a fucking app without WWE instructing you, you have issues.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

LOL at wwe trying to get Bryan out of the way early. Orton wins clean, Daniel Bryan never happened, and D Bry barely makes wrestlemania. I've been trying to say this for months now.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

SP103 said:


> The fuck is that ring on Lawler's hand? A Superman ring?


He's a huge Superman fan.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Sandow :lmao :lmao

wtf is this


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

AJ elf

my god

SOmebody's got a boner


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Sandow and AJ!!!!


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

What is this :lmao


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

WHAT AM I WATCHING


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

I bet Jerry would let that girl sit on his lap, she is in his age range right


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

the fuck is this


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

AJ's punishment is that she is a elf now.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

WAT


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

Lawler would have loved to be Sandow.


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

AJ should get with Sandow and start wearing schoolgirl or librarian uniforms.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

What happened to Damien Santa? Did a Reindeer take a shit on his face and coat?


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

Osize10 said:


> LOL at wwe trying to get Bryan out of the way early. Orton wins clean, Daniel Bryan never happened, and D Bry barely makes wrestlemania. I've been trying to say this for months now.


you want a cookie?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

The sound effects
:lol


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

AJ is saying, "Wtf am I doing here?"


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:jaydamn A little girl telling a grown man she "just wants to sit on his lap" doesn't sound right at all


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Yikes, Sandow's getting a pedophile gimmick now?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

AJ as a santas helper.. not sure how I'm supposed to feel about this


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

THat music.. this is ... just.. just... AWESOME!

Sandow and AJ actually did well there.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

That made Sandow seem creepy.


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

What is this Sandow Claus shit?


----------



## Scotty Cuzz (Aug 14, 2007)

segment of the night


----------



## ZachS22 (Jun 5, 2013)

Sandow as bad santa i actually can't wait


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)




----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

i farted


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Sandow is going to knock my socks off next week :lmao :lmao

Imma enjoy Raw next week.


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

Yum, Dat rack on aj and them legs!:mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

:lol The Divas Champion dressing like an elf.


----------



## ChickMagnet12 (Jul 26, 2012)

Sandow is too much :lmao


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> I bet Jerry would let that girl sit on his lap, she is in his age range right


Too old


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Ungratefulness said:


> AJ should get with Sandow and start wearing schoolgirl or librarian uniforms


You're so weird.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

THESE FUCKING SOUND EFFECTS :lmao


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

I suddenly can't wait for the Christmas Raw, :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## ggd (Oct 22, 2013)

LOL


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Another tag match

Teddy Long really is booking tonight


----------



## LSUZombie (Jul 24, 2013)

Ryback as the bad Santa would have been perfect


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lol go from bad santa v. good santa to rybaxel :lol


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Lol skipping the shit out of next Monday.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Paul Wall and Mystical?

This 2002 shit :ti


----------



## Rvp20 (Jun 3, 2013)

Sandows got a present for you ..... a dick in a box


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

RANDY'S AT RINGSIDE!!






DAT BOI GUUD!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)




----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

EAT YA GRAVY MO~! said:


> :lol The Divas Champion dressing like an elf.


So AJ was punished


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Is Teddy Long GM of Raw now?


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)




----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Oh well whaddya know, another tag team match.


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

Sandow and AJ 

This year's Christmas episode looks to be gold.


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

JBL realizes paul wall is white right?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

I thought fucking "Tons Of Funk" was done? fpalm


----------



## Odo (Jun 9, 2013)

What the shit just happened?


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Brodus full on heel turn incoming


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Damn WTF...Raw is Tag Matches.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

I bet Brodus can't wait to go full heel


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Switches to MNF*


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

YAS Rybaxel

My bbys


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

BIG GUY AND MEDIUM GUY


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

:wall Again with this shit?


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Shikamaru said:


> i farted


THE GOAT 

look at that sexy eyebrow


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

"Can we get a translator out here?" "South Africa?" Fucking racists.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Watching next week for Henry Santa

Also [email protected] everbody walking out on Brodus not 24 hours ago and now they're dancing


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Can we get more Sandow Bad Santa promos. He's hilario9us.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Lol skipping next Monday.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Everyone shut the fuck up.


----------



## WoWoWoKID (Apr 26, 2011)

DID JBL JUST CALL R-TRUTH MYSTIKAL?!!! :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Naomi


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Cool we get to see Brodus Clay turn heel for a third time


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

brodus clay is pointless and use ernest the cat miller theme song too


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

I got up from a nap to watch this episode, and now I'm mad. I should have stayed in bed.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Ungratefulness said:


> AJ should get with Sandow and start wearing schoolgirl or librarian uniforms.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Never log back in. Please.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

The forum just crashed on me, so I hurried to turn on raw and see what happened. Low and behold Tons of Funk is dancing in the ring.

DA FUQ WRESTLINGFORUM?!?!?!?! Assholes


----------



## Darth Sidious (Mar 29, 2013)

This company is FUCKED.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

my voice is LOWER than Xavier Woods lol :side:


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Did JBL just say Paul Wall and Mystikal?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

EAT YA GRAVY MO~! said:


> :lol The Divas Champion dressing like an elf.


Well, she had to be punished somehow, lol.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

And Albert left japan for this?


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

LSUZombie said:


> Ryback as the bad Santa would have been perfect


Damien Sandow is even perfecter.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Santa getting all rapey. 

"He sees you when you're sleeping, he knows when you're awake."


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

You can tell Woods' smart, can't you? Not fazed at all on the Mic.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

richyque said:


> Yum, *Dat rack on aj *and them legs!:mark::mark::mark:


Tit E must have you squirting when the straps come down


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Why is Ryback wearing an Illuminati symboll?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

R Toof and X Woods sitting at the kids table.


----------



## Registered User (Dec 17, 2013)

This is like a free TLC. And it's boring.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

EAT YA GRAVY MO~! said:


> :lol The Divas Champion dressing like an elf.


:lmao best part of the show, i laughed so hard.


----------



## Scotty Cuzz (Aug 14, 2007)

brodus pulling a miz


----------



## TheJonGuthrie (Jul 4, 2013)

DAVE AND BUSTER'S CHRISTMAS ARCADE said:


> Did JBL just say Paul Wall and Mystikal?


Paul Wall


----------



## MoneyStax (May 10, 2011)

And there's the Brodus heel turn.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

Brodus with dat Miz turn


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Full heel turn incoming, hopefully! :mark:


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

EAT YA GRAVY MO~! said:


>


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

genocide_cutter said:


> And Albert left japan for this?


A more gentle style in his middle age, a bigger paycheck, he seems to not have a problem with a comedy gimmick. I can see where it would be a plus.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Same thing as Miz :ti


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Oh shit Ryback picked up Tensai


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Brodus heel turn #3


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

Put all the minorities in the same half-hour segment! :vince5


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

MoneyStax said:


> And there's the Brodus heel turn.


Love it


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Bet these fuckers get a Mania match.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Brodus showing perfect apathy.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I like how they sound shocked that Brodus is doing this, lol.


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Please let this be the break up! Prince Albert needs to come back!


----------



## Registered User (Dec 17, 2013)

genocide_cutter said:


> And Albert left japan for this?


Right?

The money must be good.


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

See what happens when you mess with the wrong females?


----------



## Scotty Cuzz (Aug 14, 2007)

oh no! not poor sweet t!!! What a heel turn!!!!!


----------



## Old_Skool (Aug 2, 2007)

fucking Bad Santa/Good Santa?

fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Fuck my shitty editing skills.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Heel turn buried


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Black on Brodus crime


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

:kobe11 Yeah, no one saw this coming.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

Random Thought: If a kid rolled over onto the Ryback Brawlin' Buddy in the middle of the night & it screamed "Feed Me More" :lmao


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Heel turn, y'all.*


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Brodus Clay heel turn! :mark:


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Aww man.....don't split up! :lol


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

OH SHIT! HOGAN LEG DROP ON SAVAGE AT BASH AT THE BEACH 96 MOVE OVER!

BRODUS CLAY WITH THE HEEL TURN OF THE CENTURY!


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

The crowd gave no shits when R Truth and Lionel Richie jumped in the ring...


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Biggest heel turn since Hogan right hurr. :brock


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

DON'T MESS WIT DAT MAIN EVENT PLAYA YA HATAZZZZZ


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

mr perfect was better than his son


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

This is so bad..


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Ahahahaha


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Look at all these ethnics. And of course they are going to dance.


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

LigerJ81 said:


> Oh shit Ryback picked up Tensai


LMAO!


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

And now they're dancing? Oh wow


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Jukin' and jivin'. Minstrel show.

:vince2


----------



## MoneyStax (May 10, 2011)

Truth and Woods spitting dat game! :lmao


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Heel Brodus :clap


----------



## Registered User (Dec 17, 2013)

Stone Cold Crazy said:


> Please let this be the break up! Prince Albert needs to come back!


This. Let's see something besides Sweet T.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Click. 

I just heard the entire United States of America change the channel to ESPN.


----------



## WoWoWoKID (Apr 26, 2011)

Corporate Brodus,YA'LL GON' SEE


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)




----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

what I wouldn't give for the usos to come down and superkick these two fools


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

:lmao :lmao :lmao

:ti :ti :ti


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Meanwhile Tensai is still down and hurt. OK Then.


----------



## Scotty Cuzz (Aug 14, 2007)

DAT NO REACTION


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

That moment when your valets become more over than you.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

so funkadactyls went dancing n no one gives a shit where A-train fell... that booking


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Oh man, watch out! They dancing!


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

"Yeah come on, screw seeing if Tensai is okay, lets dance!"

AND THEY DO.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Twas a short main event run for the PLAYA, he's already gotten :berried :HHH2
WTF COLE


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

HAHAHAAH THis is so cringeworthy yet hilarious!! (Y) :vince5


----------



## Old_Skool (Aug 2, 2007)

this RAW has been dreadful so far.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

And Tensai is just left to die :lmao


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Naomi's ass :yum:


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Whose The Main Event Player now Brodus?


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Fissiks said:


> you want a cookie?


hell yes start baking jabroni


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Of course the black superstars have to dance for Massa' Vince.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

:ti This what blacks do. Just dance.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Is it me, or does tonight feel extra PG?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

So now that we have all of the blacks out of the way...


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Did someone say bad santa










they should bring this kid in for a bit


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

So someone they respect or believe a friend is hurt... LET'S DANCE!


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

Meanwhile....Tensai is lying on the floor in pain.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

brodus clay turns heel. who gives a shit. now time for the funkadactyls to dance. who gives a shit. why is this shit on TV.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Michael Cole doing that suburban white boy dance :lol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Of course the White Man gets left behind :lmao


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

omg what the fuck is Cole doing dancing and JBL was on point telling him he was the worst white man in history


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

> they're friend just got attacked.
> brodus just betrayed them.
> lets dance


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Whoa for a second there I thought Cole was having a seizure.


----------



## Registered User (Dec 17, 2013)

Cole... so, so white.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*If Xavier aint fucking six bitches a night then there is something wrong.*


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

What about Albert? Is he okay? 
Screw Albert lets dance


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Finally they turned Brodus Clay heel.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

They get Xavier from a blaxpoitation movie from the 70s or something? 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Segageeknavarre (Jun 28, 2011)

lmfao cole dancing


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Tensai is hurt

Aw well DANCING TIME


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Sandow Santa - What do you want???
Little Girl - I want to sit on your lap.

They seriously went there. :renee

(Yes I know I'm late....typing on a tablet)


----------



## Rvp20 (Jun 3, 2013)

Still hasent got shit on this


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Osize10 said:


> The forum just crashed on me, so I hurried to turn on raw and see what happened. Low and behold Tons of Funk is dancing in the ring.
> 
> DA FUQ WRESTLINGFORUM?!?!?!?! Assholes


Pretty sure that was because of Bad Santow with his tiny helper Elf..


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Punk, change your hair, brah.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

ooooooh Shield time...good thing I came prepared and didn't put on any panties :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

I feel bad for Clay..... 























































































:ti


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)




----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

PSYCHO CHRISTMAS said:


> And Tensai is just left to die :lmao


"OMG Brodus what did you do? Tensai are you OK?"

30 second Truth promo.

"Yay Dancing!"


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

LigerJ81 said:


> Whose The Main Event Player now Brodus?


:cena


----------



## CrystalFissure (Jun 7, 2011)

Michael Cole. Love it.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Came home at 9:10 PM, fast forwarded so much that I'm "live" already... Damn, thank God for DVRs.


----------



## Old_Skool (Aug 2, 2007)

Mon Punk save this show.


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

> lets go in the ring to help Tensai.
> sike, we just wanted your hoes.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

If Raw's bad tonight, it's gonna be appalling next week 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Brodus the Big Idiot. :lmao


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Banez said:


> so funkadactyls went dancing n no one gives a shit where A-train fell... that booking


Poor A Train, no SHITS GIVEN about him :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

White men can't jump or dance. Have a seat, Cole.




Jupiter Jack Daniels said:


> They get Xavier from a blaxpoitation movie from the 70s or something?



Ha. Xavier Dynamite.


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

i want punk


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

Everything was fine and dandy until that Woods guy appeared.Prey4Brodus.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

PUNK COMING UP NEXT!!! :mark:


----------



## ggd (Oct 22, 2013)

OMG Ryback as Bad Santa would have been 10/10. That's a huge missed opportunity.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Michael Cole dancing makes me wanna


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

Amber B said:


> So now that we have all of the blacks out of the way...


We still have prime time playas,playa


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

out of eggnog dang it


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

Out of all the talent TNA has released over the years, WWE picks up Xavier Woods fpalm


----------



## LongHessa (Dec 31, 2009)

Looks like another raw that is complete shit and good the last 5 min then everyone forgets about the 3 hours of fucking shit. Iwc your all fools. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Segageeknavarre (Jun 28, 2011)

:lol:lol:lol lmfao poor tensai


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Let's play a game called "What the hell is Vince thinking about right now?"


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Tensai is back to jobber land i guess....


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Jupiter Jack Daniels said:


> They get Xavier from a blaxpoitation movie from the 70s or something?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Apollo Creed!!!!!


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Cole dancing was just...fpalm worthy.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Osize10 said:


> Let's play a game called "What the hell is Vince thinking about right now?"


John Cena and/or Bobo Brazil


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

the only person out there some people actually give a shit about, albert, is lying in a heap - TIME FOR THE BLACK FOLKS TO ENTERTAIN THE WHITE FOLKS BY SHAKING THEIR BODIES (vincelogic. and it works, dammit)


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

LOOK IN MY EYES!!!! WHAT DO YOU SEE?!?!?! 

THE CULT OF PERSONALITY!!!!


----------



## BackBone2 (Mar 18, 2012)

WWE and their lame facts once again. I'm sure nobody watches SmackDown anymore.


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> Apollo Creed!!!!!



Lamont Sanford!!!!!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Punk gives no fucks.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Tonights show is pretty cringeworthy but im entertained. I'm curious what happens in the main event.

Here comes more dissension among the SHIELD :floyd2


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

My cooter isn't twittering, tweeting or twatting.
How times have changed.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Clobberin time... unk2. Poor Shield


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

Punk's look


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Man WWE loves tooting their own horn


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

unk6


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

C...M...PUNK!!! :mark:


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Osize10 said:


> Let's play a game called "What the hell is Vince thinking about right now?"


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Osize10 said:


> Let's play a game called "What the hell is Vince thinking about right now?"


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

are they going to go right into punk vs HHH and use that for RR instead of WM?

Another WWE Rush job


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

During the Commercial break on the WWE App









RIP Tensai 2012-2013


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

The Punk? :mark:


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

Punk looks like shit dude.

LOL FUCKING SIDEPART 

wow.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Los Matadores. Please.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Punks Haricut....i dont like it lol...looks kinda *nerdy*


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> My cooter isn't twittering, tweeting or twatting.
> How times have changed.


GIRL, YOU SO CLEAN!


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Has punk cut his hair a bit. Looks shorter.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

LOL @ WWE thinking males watch Disney Channel :lmao


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Osize10 said:


> Let's play a game called "What the hell is Vince thinking about right now?"


He is thinking


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## Registered User (Dec 17, 2013)

Thank God for the indies; this is absolutely terrible.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

easily promo of the year. Actually this is also a match of the year candidate. Punk is wrestler of the year.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Punk going for the JIM CARREY dumb and dumber look? lol*


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

I'm sure the fangirls in the Shield thread want to get put down by the Shield :lol


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

haircurt -----> lol
coloured hair ------> lol

please phil brooks


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

JBL thinks its a lie that Punk won last night. What a fucking retard.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Bad For Business said:


> Has punk cut his hair a bit. Looks shorter.


or he washed it lol


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

TommyRich said:


> Lamont Sanford!!!!!


Roger Thomas!!!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

"This isn't about the Shield"

Dat future.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Punk is Cena levels of bad.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

CM PUNK CHANTS!!! :mark:


----------



## MrWeymes (Jun 4, 2009)

It's astounding how they undersell a heel turn these days. 10 years ago, a tag partner turns on the other, it's madness; JR can barely form a coherent sentence he's so blind with rage. These days, everyone's having a giggle and the segment ends with dancing.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Punkholic said:


> LOL @ WWE thinking males watch Disney Channel :lmao


Silly. They watch Nickelodeon for Ariana Grande


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

For a guy who beat The Shield 3-on-1, Punk is sure unenthusiastic about it.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Chan Hung said:


> *Punk going for the JIM CARREY dumb and dumber look? lol*


:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

BarbedWire_IsSexy said:


> I'm sure the fangirls in the Shield thread want to get put down by the Shield :lol


(Y)


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Here we go!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Amber B said:


>


hahaha..that DORKY look....


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Osize10 said:


> easily promo of the year. Actually this is also a match of the year candidate. Punk is wrestler of the year.


What about the Slammy's? :vince7


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

16 on 1 handicap match! lol.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Sweep = :buried


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Is Punk drunk? Slurring and pausing like a mother fuck.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)




----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Crowd loves Punk


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

who the f wrote this promo

this is an awful start to a punk-HHH feud


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

How about we don't have HHH come out?


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Trips and Punk promos in 2011 were fucking epic.


----------



## Rvp20 (Jun 3, 2013)

By sweep he means shovel and by rug he means dirt


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

Punk VS HHH, but please not for mania, Punk needs to win the rumble.


----------



## BackBone2 (Mar 18, 2012)

Punk looks looking like 'I don't care anymore'


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

HHH can just let CM Punk wear his blazer and they are cool.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Chan Hung said:


> Tensai is back to jobber land i guess....


When did he leave it?


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

I'm really not that interested in Punk V HHH, at all.


----------



## WoWoWoKID (Apr 26, 2011)

PUNK HHH II


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

Punks promos suck as a face


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

y2j4lyf said:


> What about the Slammy's? :vince7


Since when does that matter :vince3


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

Crowd must be full of smarks, right? lol
CM GOAT


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Wow I thought that was Lesnars cue then


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Punk looks so disinterested. Then again, who else isn't bored with this shit?


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Punk is so coasting.

HBK


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

HBK!!!!!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

How did he get so busted looking? What the fuck happened?

WHY?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

HBK?! o.0


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

HBK bitches!


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Jddhhdjddjdjhdjd :mark:


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

OH FUCK YES


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

As much as I love Punk, it looks like he doesn't give a shit anymore.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

HBSHIZZLE :mark:


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

It's...It's....HBK.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Amber B said:


> How about we don't have HHH come out?


Fine. We'll have Michaels come out.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

dat lengedary camera angle. 

dat HBK vs. Punk at Mania :mark:


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

:mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WTF


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Uh... This is interesting.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

There is a God FINALLY some entertainment


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

Woah huge surprise hbk

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

HBK!!!


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

Was not expecting this


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

HBGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOAT


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

It's Ted Nugent!!


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Hbk! Bout 2 taste that GTS?


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Oh hello, interest peeked..


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:mark: SHAWN MICHAELS!!!! :hbk2


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

OH FUCK!


----------



## Edgehead41190 (Feb 5, 2011)

THE INTERNETZ JUST BROKE......


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

HBshizzle?


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

HOLY FUCK


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Great, it's the guy who's permanently stuck in DX Dork mode.


----------



## Segageeknavarre (Jun 28, 2011)

awe snap!


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

COWBOY SHAWN!

Too much goddamn camo...


----------



## cmpunkisgod. (Oct 19, 2011)

CM Punk vs. HBK at WM XXX

Swerve.

:russo


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

the fuck is this 

smh


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Here comes HB-Shizzle to superkick the power of Christ into Punk's skinny fat heathen ass.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

WHAT THE FUCKY!?


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

Amber B said:


>



Brush your teeth, Punk. Ugh.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

HBK Punk I can deal with that :mark:


----------



## BackBone2 (Mar 18, 2012)

The man who invented backstage politics.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

OH NO HBK is here. HBK vs DB rumors begin again lol


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

I heard his music...but I can't see him.... it's like HBK is....camoflauged.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

HBK! :mark:


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

HBK:mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So let me predict this:

They will SKIP HBK vs. Bryan 

And go with HBK vs. Punk, then Punk vs. HHH right?!? unk2


----------



## WoWoWoKID (Apr 26, 2011)

Hope Punk buries HBK on the mic like he did two years ago - roles reversed


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

And Punk will make a reference about HBK being a former user.

Oooooh shoot and stuff.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Punkholic said:


> As much as I love Punk, it looks like he doesn't give a shit anymore.


Isn't that the idea?


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

I missed this Punk.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Classic Punk :lol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

You sold out chants in Texas for HBK, oh boy.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Nice boots HBK! LoL


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

That's it Cena goes off Smackdown because of his ego and politics to stay off RAW.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Yeah! Fuck you Shawn! Triple H's little bitch! lol.


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

_you sold out_


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

YOU SOLD OUT CHANTS! :lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Should HBK be starting a feud with DB and not Punk?

WE better not get a program with HBK vs Punk.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Uhhh... stupid ass chant.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao I love HBK.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The best :lmao
He's the best :lmao


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

:lmao


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

I got a car waiting! :lol


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

The GOAT shitting on the crowd :lmao


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

:lmao :lmao :lmao

HBK burying the crowd :lol


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

BURN! God I love the heelish HBK.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Heel HBK :mark:


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

HBSHIZZLE owning the crowd :ti


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

Lmfao way to shit on the crowd


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

H-B-Shizzle laying down the law.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

HBK you magnificent bastard.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

HBK :lmao


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

HBK/Punk at 'Mania? :mark:


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

:lmao HBK the goat heel


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Lol, Michaels is already kicking ass on the mic.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

So...this is awkward.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

ShaWWE said:


> Brush your teeth, Punk. Ugh.


He does.......with Pepsi. :lebron8


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

I hate HBK.
But sweet fuck hey're pretty much letting him being pissed on by the crowd.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

the fuck is going on? 

Did shawn just botched the fuck out of his promo?


----------



## Segageeknavarre (Jun 28, 2011)

:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol michaels is awesome


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

HBK/HHH vs Punk handicap match.

Sheamus vs Orton vs Cena

Taker vs Lesnar

Bryan vs Tensai w/ Ziggler as special guest referee...Wednesday Main Event


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

his career was done after this match


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

He's got a car waiting...hurry up Punk!


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

HBK and CM Punk dominating this crowd... :lmao


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

This is awkward.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

"Ha, you couldn't keep it up! See you blew up!" 

LOL!!!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Crowd is full of dumb shits.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

can one of these two skinny old shits "beat up" the other one and get this awful segment over


----------



## YouWillReturn (Sep 24, 2013)

Lol, the crowd actually got to HBK! :lmao

He mad.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

HBK owned the crowd


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Pieholes. :lol And Punk soaked his panties when Michaels superkicked him? What the fuck? :tyson


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Punk...looks like he's in the same age range as HBK.....
.......
......


Damn.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

HollyJollyHelmsley said:


> HBGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOAT


HAHAHA THAT look/grin by CM PUNK : : :


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Yeah... pretty much marking out right now.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

HBK just owned the crowd :lmao


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Amber B said:


>


AJ can fap to this.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

deepelemblues said:


> can one of these two skinny old shits "beat up" the other one and get this awful segment over


Are you for real? :no:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Punk vs HBK is literally my favorite possible match up ever.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

So all off a sudden Punk is the victim in this authority storyline? Uh ok...


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

HBK introducing his crack baby and partners.

HBK fucking up that promo like a champ.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

"you sold out" but we in Texas


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

what a waste of HBK

So wonder if HBK will cost DB the match tonight.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

The Shield fresh out of the shower :dance


----------



## ShiftyLWO (Jan 30, 2011)

:mark: 1 more match HBGOD


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So HBK comes out....just to announce CM PUNK'S opponents??? fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

What was the point of having Michaels come out other than to shit on the crowd in GOAT like fashion?


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Amber B said:


>


Where's this from?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Possible HBK/Punk match at 'Mania? I'm marking out! :mark:


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:hbk2 introducing the :reigns :rollins :ambrose :mark: 

Fuck I want hbk as the commissioner again


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

Wait, they brought out HBK for this? Nothing happened.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

That's his kid.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Red Sleigh Down said:


> AJ can fap to this.


Does she even know how to do that yet?

OHHHHH!! SO ORIGINAL LULZ!!! :vince2


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

CoverD said:


> Are you for real? :no:


yes, both of them said nothing interesting and their delivery was awful.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

'The Los Matadores'

That about sums this show up.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Vote Primo/Epico :lol

No but seriously, Usos


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lol Headliner in the crowd wearing a crown and the wwe title.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

Wow, Roman's eye is fucked up



And Dean with those fuck me eyes. Gets me every time.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

:lol at that black guy in the crowd


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

will be rikishi's sons


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

HBK can get more heat in one promo then anyone else on this roster can get in a year. Punk, on the other hand, has suddenly become one of my least favorite things about RAW.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

deepelemblues said:


> can one of these two skinny old shits "beat up" the other one and get this awful segment over


You fail at trolling.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

:lmao @ the guy with crown and slammy.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

What was the point of that? Enjoyable as it was.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Dominick The Donkey said:


> Punk vs HBK is literally my favorite possible match up ever.


If HBK is going to wrestle one more match, it has to be Daniel Bryan not Punk.
Punk wouldn't make a lick of sense. 

If its for Mania, then it should be DB vs HBK and HHH vs Punk.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

Im so confused by that segment. 

Im guessing HBK wasn't suppose to drop any hints at a match until later on? 

so theyre having a match?? :mark:


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Novak Djokovic said:


> What was the point of that? Enjoyable as it was.


Let's find out?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

y2j4lyf said:


> Where's this from?


The internet.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Punk...looks like he's in the same age range as HBK.....
> .......
> ......
> 
> ...


I was thinking the same thing...

Dem eye bags.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> what a waste of HBK
> 
> So wonder if HBK will cost DB the match tonight.


Nope Bryan is gonna be looking staring straight up at dem lights clean tonight, son. Tonight starts his WM depush he so rightfully earned


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

HBK vs Punk would be godly


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Eulonzo said:


> Does she even know how to do that yet?
> 
> OHHHHH!! SO ORIGINAL LULZ!!! :vince2



:banderas


----------



## Registered User (Dec 17, 2013)

This show is really making me sleepy.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

birthday_massacre said:


> If HBK is going to wrestle one more match, it has to be Daniel Bryan not Punk.
> Punk wouldn't make a lick of sense.
> 
> If its for Mania, then it should be DB vs HBK and HHH vs Punk.


I agree with that completely. Just saying that Punk/HBK are two of my three favorite wrestlers of all time and since Eddie has passed it's the only possible match-up between the 3.


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

punk is gonna win the rumble match


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

HBK can still GOAT Heel it up when he wants to. :hbk1


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

That was an awful segment.

CM Punk and Shawn Michaels put no emotion into the segment and the payoff was useless. 

They may as well have just had CM Punk call out the Shield instead of wasting our time.

Hopefully Los Matadores win the poll!


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

HBK is so cross-eyed nowadays when you put up his Christmas Card on the kitchen Fridge he follows you all over the place with his eyes.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

finalnight said:


> You fail at trolling.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


not trolling, neither of them said anything interesting and didn't even say their uninteresting things in an interesting way. if you kick me again... im... gonna kick you back? if people wanna act like it was so awesome just because it was HBK and Punk, fine.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

HBK's "aw shit I forgot this whole got damn promo because of residual coke trauma" face was everything.


----------



## sorete! (Dec 17, 2013)

It has to be "Los Matadores"


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

dat black eye


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Amber B said:


> The internet.


:jericho


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

Both of them knew this was shitty booking for promos, who on earth brings out HBK to announce the Shield, fucking ejits.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Even if nothing happened, I still enjoyed that segment a lot. Let's hope we get to see even more of HBK/Punk together...maybe even a WM match! :mark:


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

My poor baby Roman has a black eye


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

HBK outclassed Punk in that exchange


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Anyway, Punk shoould cost Orton the match later on. Bryan gets the win, Orton is protected and Punk gets minor revenge against The Authority


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

"I'm sorry for what I am about to do Punk" 

Introduce his opponents? Oh wow Shawn. What a horrible thing you did!


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

'The Los Matadors'

Unreal.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

LKRocks said:


> HBK vs Punk would be godly


Punk/HBK/Cena/HHH fatal four way would be epic.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

The fuck.....


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Usos, nice.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Pretty good


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

New shirts? Kinda cool..


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

No PTP. :sad:


----------



## cmpunkisgod. (Oct 19, 2011)

No Prime Time Playahs?

The fix is in yo.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Nice eye Roman


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

Dominick The Donkey said:


> I agree with that completely. Just saying that Punk/HBK are two of my three favorite wrestlers of all time and since Eddie has passed it's the only possible match-up between the 3.


Eddie/Punk/HBK are my favorites too!!


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

Yawn


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

*this is not fair!!!!

usos are reign's cousin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

SubZero3:16 said:


> My poor baby Roman has a black eye


Fucked up.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

-UNDEAD- said:


>


That hairline struggle.
That doucheswag.

That's blood.


----------



## Segageeknavarre (Jun 28, 2011)

los matadores got more points then the ptp


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

So Ambrose to cost Reigns to be pinned ?


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Wait what was the point of HBK just coming out to announce The Shield?


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

The crowd seemed really disappointed by the result..


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

TripleG said:


> "I'm sorry for what I am about to do Punk"
> 
> Introduce his opponents? Oh wow Shawn. What a horrible thing you did!


Dat Howard Finkel was such a baaaaaaaaaad man


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Was expecting PTP or The Usos to win. The Usos usually put on good matches with The Shield. Let's hope tonight is not the exception.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

The Uso's?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

"The" Los Matadores. :lawler

All I want for Christmas is commentary without that fat fuckhead Lawler.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Where the hell is Bork Laser? He has the laziest fucking contract ever.


----------



## SpaceTraveller (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> That hairline.
> That doucheswag.
> 
> That's blood.


:lol


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

DAT make up in reigns :lol


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Seriously, where is RAW tonight?

The sheer silence amazes me.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

LKRocks said:


> Anyway, Punk shoould cost Orton the match later on. Bryan gets the win, Orton is protected and Punk gets minor revenge against The Authority


Bryan on his back counting to three. Get it through your head. It's so obvious.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Los Matadores and PTP are too busy preparing for their Mechandise Stand Brawl at Wrestlemania for this.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

From HBK/Punk to this. DAT DROPOFF.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

http://i1.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/original/000/121/994/******.jpg

Was hoping PTP would be voted so I could use this


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

Segageeknavarre said:


> los matadores got more points then the ptp


Usos and PTP split the real vote. Los Matadores got 100 percent of the trolling vote.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I wouldn't want Punk sitting anywhere on me after what he did last week.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

SP103 said:


> Where the hell is Bork Laser? He has the laziest fucking contract ever.


I was about to post that him showing up tonight would save the show.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

deepelemblues said:


> can one of these two skinny old shits "beat up" the other one and get this awful segment over


:lmao :lmao


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

The Uso's + CM Punk = one heck of a 6 man team :lawler


SuperPunk counts as four unk2 


one better than the Shield :vince


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

"The Los Matadores."

:lawler

fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Punk doesn't care.


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

"baby"


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

So HBK's sorry he had to introduce The Shield who CM Punk was already prepared to face anyway? Oh no, damn you Shawn. Damn you!


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Shield losing 3-on-1 has pretty much killed my interest in watching them.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Mister Claus said:


> From HBK/Punk to this. DAT DROPOFF.


We were spoiled to watch HBCoke when it actually happened. That man is an entertainer. Got damn.


----------



## BackBone2 (Mar 18, 2012)

Pretty sure, nobody voted for the Usos.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

a back rake with gloves on? :kobe11


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

So can The Shield get in any offense?


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

:lawler talking about how old guys shouldn't be in the ring.

This leathery fuck is doing it on purpose.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

How high is JBLs voice


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Seth's voice is the only thing making me happy right now.


That Lockdown crowd, though. :jaydamn


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Damn nice burn by JBL there.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Drop some money WWE and bring in Kevin Steen. Now please.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Just go back to taking selfies and do us all a favor, please King fpalm


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

ambrose turning on reigns tonight


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Its so confusing that JBL is heeling it up and seconds later giggles with Cole about something


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Usos killing the crowd in ADR fashion.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

"Hey! John Cena would die for your sins if he was asked too!" 

I am waiting for that to come out of Cole's mouth.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Punkholic said:


> "The Los Matadores."
> 
> :lawler
> 
> fpalm fpalm fpalm


I know right?


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Punkholic said:


> "The Los Matadores."
> 
> :lawler
> 
> fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

BackBone2 said:


> Pretty sure, nobody voted for the Usos.


Yea no one voted for the best tag team on the roster.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Amber B said:


> We were spoiled to watch HBCoke when it actually happened. That man is an entertainer. Got damn.


So true.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

97 HBK > 97 Bret 

And I like Bret more than HBK overall


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

x78 said:


> Shield losing 3-on-1 has pretty much killed my interest in watching them.


That and the fact they are breaking up within the month too :bigirimana


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Paige Xmas Joy said:


> Yea no one voted for the best tag team on the roster.


Real Americans weren't an option on that poll. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

SP103 said:


> Where the hell is Bork Laser? He has the laziest fucking contract ever.


Working dat Chris Jericho schedule.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

End this Punk/Shield bullshit already. All 4 guys deserve better.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

What does everyone have against The Usos? They've been putting on some great matches on a regular basis. I'd personally love to see them as Tag Team Champs.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Amber B said:


> HBK introducing *his crack baby *and partners.
> 
> HBK fucking up that promo like a champ.


:lol Ambrose?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Wow....










This show is just boring the shit out of me.


Even Ambrose's dumpster sexy appeal is not amusing me.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Fuck this edition of Raw. Here's Botchamania 241, which features last nights TLC PPV!


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

x78 said:


> Shield losing 3-on-1 has pretty much killed my interest in watching them.


I hope The Shield pin Punk. I know it's not happening but it only makes sense after last night's injustice.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Raw_was_War said:


>


LMFAO :lol: That corny, fucking cheesy ass look...i cant stop laughing at that face :dance:dance:dance:dance


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

Cm Punk looks weary


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Punkholic said:


> What does everyone have against The Usos? They've been putting on some great matches on a regular basis. I'd personally love to see them as Tag Team Champs.


The Usos should've taken those belts off of Rollins and Reigns before the Rhodes.
I'm still mad about that.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)




----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Raw_was_War said:


>


That's a face only a drugged up mother could mooch.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Seth needs a hot oil treatment. That blonde patch is thirsty!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Omega_VIK said:


> :lol Ambrose?


Absolutely.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Youmanga approves of that pop-up Samoan drop.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Amber B said:


> The Usos should've taken those belts off of Rollins and Reigns before the Rhodes.
> I'm still mad about that.


You ain't neva lied


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm waiting for Rollins to say when I say Seth you say Rollins.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Punk uses Cena attack on the Shield. 
The Shield end up 6-feet under.


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

SP103 said:


> Where the hell is Bork Laser? He has the laziest fucking contract ever.





BEST FOR BUSIMAS said:


> Working dat Chris Jericho schedule.


Chris Jericho has worked more shows since he's been gone than Brock has since his return.


----------



## BackBone2 (Mar 18, 2012)

This commentary team should have been replaced a long time ago.
#WeWantRegal


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Cole and JBL argue to much. :jay


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

DAT HEEL jbl on fire tonight lol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> The Usos should've taken those belts off of Rollins and Reigns before the Rhodes.
> I'm still mad about that.


:clap


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Raw_was_War said:


>


That cheesy smile.
Those cheesy teeth.


This has to be my new sig photo.


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

Ambrose looking like Gordon Ramsay tonight.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*I can't believe this shit is so painful to watch*


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

HHHbkDX said:


> Real Americans weren't an option on that poll.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Nah! Uso's are a better tag team.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Ambrose looking like a fit version of the Ogre from Revenge of the Nerds.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

CM Punk/Daniels Bryan vs DX at WM30


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

come on


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Seth you fabulous troll


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Seriously I wish they'd change tag matches up a bit, beat down, hot tag, finish every time


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Reigns :lmao

The best team ever :lmao


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Shut up :lol


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Reigns telling Punk to shut up :banderas


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Punk legit has no idea which Uso is in the ring.


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

Tyler Black is my fav shield member


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Raw_was_War said:


>


Has this already been added as a smiley? If not, it definitely should :lmao


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Reigns bringing back the Moment of Silence from his NXT days. :clap


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Reigns :lmao


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

:lol


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

RFalcao said:


> come on


Dat face tho! :lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

They can't break up. Please don't break them up.
Their commentary.  It can't end.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

HollyJollyHelmsley said:


> Punk legit has no idea which Uso is in the ring.


Neither do I.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Super Punk


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

CM Punk to SINGLEHANDELY bury the SHIELD again unk2


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Like him or not.. Punk gets the crowd hot.


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

usos need to do the stinkface


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Sweet! A brainbuster.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

BRAINBUSTER


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

That superman punch


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Punk is such a nerd

No wonder so many people here like him 

:lelbron


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

I love that move.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

A simultaneous DDT / neckbreaker combo and then a brainbuster? Dare I say that Punk may actually be giving a fuck tonight? :O


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Punkholic said:


> Has this already been added as a smiley? If not, it definitely should :lmao


I made it, but I hope they add it too. :lol


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Ambrose. You goofy bitch :lmao


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Punkholic said:


> Has this already been added as a smiley? If not, it definitely should :lmao


His teeth look yellow lol and yes WF should ADD this as a smiley!!! Please lol :


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Finally starting to pick up.


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

Ambrose with that Ric Flair sell.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

ambrose cut open


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

That elbow.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

That might have been his worst elbow yet :jay

BOMBS AWAY!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Did he really just say "Nighty night time"? 

Good tag match!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAASSSSS!!!!!*


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

I can live with that.. great match great ending.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

DAT SPEAR :mark: :reigns


OMG BLODDY AMBROSE :mark:


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

And the Shield get the win back.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Oh shit, Reigns got a legit black eye from Punk's big boot.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:mark: Reigns!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Yes!


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Good job Reigns :clap


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

the rock's cousin pins the 5 time wwe world champion and the best in the world


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Firs time seeing blood for a long time


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

AWW Damn!!! Ambrose got busted .


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Shield winning is rather surprising.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

That downs run.
Those downs hands.

:ambrose
Like a boss.
The Shield are all kinds of fucked up right now.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

CM Punk with that Jim Carrey haircut :lol


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

can't wait to see these replays in black and white


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

You kick me in da face? Hold this Spear for me


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

So the Shield live another day


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Booker T clapping by himself. :lmao


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

Best match of the night so far?


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Cena lost to Orton
Punk lost to The Shield
Bryan lost to The Wyatt Family


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Well, looks like The Shield won't be breaking up...at least not yet.


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

Does Reigns do anything other then spearing people? I don't mind the guy, but I'm just curious.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

'Disrespectally' yeah, JBL


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Great ending sequence. Love it. Not going from winning everything to losing everything, but giving them a W here and there as well. :clap


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

"See when its Cena, it is awesome, but when Orton drones on forever, he just goes on and on and on and on and on"


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Drone on and on and on and on and on and on and on :lmao

This is a thing now :renee


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

RECAP TIME


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

Ambrose' GTS sell is just great.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:lmao Cena "Either put up...OR SHUT UP!!!!!!!!!"


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Ambrose got busted open (lolfuckPG), Reigns has a shiner and Rollins is the c-c-c-c-combo breaker by being unscathed. :lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Orton better not go over clean tonight.


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

is the mainevent a non title match?


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

I miss Heyman


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

"FEAR THE BEARD?" :lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

They can't rush the breakup. If anything, it's good that they're showing at least cracks or "I can't stand this motherfucker" reactions from different members. If they keep saying that they're like brothers, you're not supposed to like that bitch every day. You're supposed to get irritated with people you are always with. 

Let it progress to "he's being an annoying shithead to I really, really detest him". Do something right for once in the last 2 years, WWE.


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

Good to see the Shield aren't fickle; Ambrose kissing Reigns on top of his head show that they are still the group they always were, although they have differences.


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

Seems like an awesome dvd

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

The Shield to break up at least by mid-January. I'd say they won't be together by the Rumble anymore.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Lets be honest, maybe 1 episode of raw in the past 6-7 years should really be on that list.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Me want


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Amber B said:


> They can't rush the breakup. If anything, it's good that they're showing at least cracks or "I can't stand this motherfucker" reactions from different members. If they keep saying that they're like brothers, you're not supposed to like that bitch every day. You're supposed to get irritated with people you are always with.
> 
> Let it progress to "he's being an annoying shithead to I really, really detest him". Do something right for once in the last 2 years, WWE.


Very true, I think they'll get this right though, they haven't got much wrong with The Shield so far tbh


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I like the dynamic they have with the Shield right now. For once they're not rushing something. (Y)

That match got me a little bit back into this show.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Damn....about 1 hour left of this show!! :cena2


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Amber B said:


> They can't rush the breakup. If anything, it's good that they're showing at least cracks or "I can't stand this motherfucker" reactions from different members. If they keep saying that they're like brothers, you're not supposed to like that bitch every day. You're supposed to get irritated with people you are always with.
> 
> Let it progress to "he's being an annoying shithead to I really, really detest him". Do something right for once in the last 2 years, WWE.


They need to slowly do it untill wrestlemania where they do a triple threat match for the US title


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

FEAR THE SPEAR :reigns


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

xdryza said:


> Does Reigns do anything other then spearing people? I don't mind the guy, but I'm just curious.


He used his FCW and NXT finisher, the Moment of Silence (a back suplex turned into a side slam / Rock Bottom), earlier on in the match as well as a pretty sick flying forearm. Once he flies solo, I'm sure we'll see some more from Reigns in the ring.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Holy shit, Punk jut freaking murdered Ambrose and Reigns. That black eye looked sick. And Ambrose busted open. Punk just took a page out of Kennedy's book there lol.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Is it only me or is this thread going slower than ever?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Amber B said:


> They can't rush the breakup. If anything, it's good that they're showing at least cracks or "I can't stand this motherfucker" reactions from different members. If they keep saying that they're like brothers, you're not supposed to like that bitch every day. You're supposed to get irritated with people you are always with.
> 
> Let it progress to "he's being an annoying shithead to I really, really detest him". Do something right for once in the last 2 years, WWE.


I agree, where you really want to have a blow out is at the royal rumble where Reigns is tossing out a ton of wrestlers, maybe beating kanes record, then have Ambrose toss out Reigns, to start the real break up. That way you have two months to build the real break up for a match at mania with Ambrose vs Reigns.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

El Capitano said:


> They need to slowly do it untill wrestlemania where they do a triple threat match for the US title


They don't need to hinder the feud by fighting over some worthless piece of shit title.

The story writes itself, no need for titles here.


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

Lol Kindle mayday button, How many times will people push that Mayday button just to greet Amy with the sight of them wanking?


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

I feel like Rollins would forever be in the mid-card. Reigns would shine as a main eventer. Ambrose is the wildcard.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Never Never = GOAT WWE PPV theme song. :moyes1


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

sharkboy22 said:


> Holy shit, Punk jut freaking murdered Ambrose and Reigns. That black eye looked sick. And Ambrose busted open. Punk just took a page out of Kennedy's book there lol.


the black eye was from last night when Reigns did his table dive.

You could see the Docs go over to him last night for a good 5-10 minutes.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Punkholic said:


> Is it only me or is this thread going slower than ever?


Just wait until next week, it gonna look like the Smackdown thread around here.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

EAT YA GRAVY MO~! said:


> They don't need to hinder the feud by fighting over some worthless piece of shit title.
> 
> The story writes itself, no need for titles here.


I agree but unless one of them costs Ambrose the title before hand might aswell have them fight over it


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

Punkholic said:


> Is it only me or is this thread going slower than ever?


Still not slower than Khali


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Steph is a WWE Superstar?


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> He used his FCW and NXT finisher, the Moment of Silence (a back suplex turned into a side slam / Rock Bottom), earlier on in the match as well as a pretty sick flying forearm. Once he flies solo, I'm sure we'll see some more from Reigns in the ring.


I hope so. Spearing people every 5 minutes can only get you so far.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

There's your Brock Lesnar appearance, guys.


----------



## chessarmy (Jun 3, 2007)

Punk beats Shield 3 on 1, loses clean in a 3 on 3. wtf


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

I dare you mothefuckers to put coal in Brock's stocking.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Ryback not even winning this poll just means the crowd doesn't care about him anymore.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Show another fucking poll. I fucking dare you.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Come on Cole WWE2k14 is not the hottest video game, GTA V is.










And who would want Michael Cole in their stocking


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

...Becaus she will legit get coal in her stocking. Steph, look! You're getting coal in your stocking and that's the end of it!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Punkholic said:


> Is it only me or is this thread going slower than ever?


I think people are slowly dropping out of the show.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Korn? wtf is it 2001?


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

LOL

AJ couldn't even win that poll.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

I wouldn't want coal in my stocking, but I'd love to see Michael Cole in the stocks.


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

WWE 2K14 is an awesome game indeed.


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

No. She got Triple H's hammer in her stocking.


----------



## YouWillReturn (Sep 24, 2013)

Chip said:


> Lol Kindle mayday button, How many times will people push that Mayday button just to greet Amy with the sight of them wanking?


A typical call would be like this:

Amy: Hi Kindle Mayday, how can I help you?
Caller: I'M GONNA JIZZ IN YOUR FACE YOU FILTHY BI...!
*disconnected*


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

WE'RE HERE!!!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

JERICHO SIGHTING!!!


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

jericho on that video game with wwf and wcw titles.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Cole in her stocking :cole3


----------



## MECCA1 (Nov 5, 2012)

Chip said:


> Lol Kindle mayday button, How many times will people push that Mayday button just to greet Amy with the sight of them wanking?


"Amy?? Show me your tits??"


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

LOL they just showed Y2J holding both titles on WWE 2K14, thought Orton was the first one ever?!


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

I swear Bray Wyatt cuts the best promos


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Motherfucking Wyatts!


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

Luke Motherfucking Harper :dance


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Raw_was_War said:


> Just wait until next week, it gonna look like the Smackdown thread around here.


* BUT, This is supposed to be the ROAD TO RUMBLE DAMNIT *:vince5


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

I'm surprised they're not taking a selfie while the promo is going on.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

I love you Abigail


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

It was me Wyatt, it was me all along :vince2


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

chessarmy said:


> Punk beats Shield 3 on 1, loses clean in a 3 on 3. wtf


Well Punk beat them due to miscommunication.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

The true leader of the wyatts... a rocking chair


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Absolute badass...


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

That was a nice promo.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

That was pretty fucking creepy.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

FlemmingLemming said:


> Still not slower than Khali


Khali ''running'' :lmao

So funny i missed Bray's HL creepy promo :renee


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Why would they show Y2J holding both titles? I thought Orton was supposed to be the "first ever" Undisputed Champion?


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

So the chair is Abigail, finally resolved that one


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

Sister Abigail is Lil Jimmy?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

First you want people to follow the buzzards, now you want them to walk with the reapers. WHICH IS IT, BRAY?!?


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

JBL: "Surprise!  "


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

"You gotta fight!! Shaddap." - Reigns to Punk. Whereby Punk Shut the Fuck Up and loss. Reigns = The GOAT!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

And now a scene from the NYC Community School for Actors and Bus Boys who could not afford to go to the New York Film Academy.

Dat exclusive cult.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

xdryza said:


> I'm surprised they're not taking a selfie while the promo is going on.


They'll discuss the Instagram filters they'll use on their next selfies during the Wyatts entrance


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Vacant is following the buzzards.


----------



## SpaceTraveller (Aug 2, 2013)

FlemmingLemming said:


> Sister Abigail is Lil Jimmy?


Lil Jimmy's sister who burned down the orphanage Kane grew up in... WWE continuity :cool2


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Red Sleigh Down said:


>


Creepy...


----------



## ajmaf625 (Dec 7, 2007)

The main event will most likely not end clean. Wyatts, The Authority, and HBK can all interfere on behalf of Orton. If that were to happen a huge brawl would probably end Raw


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

The next two shows will be taped, edited crowd and PG crap, I think I'll pass.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

I really do look forward to Bray Wyatt's promos.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

WHEY BRYATT


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

FlemmingLemming said:


> Still not slower than Khali


Dat Khali sprint. :lmao


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Would be awesome if the Wyatts kidnapped Brie.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

FlemmingLemming said:


> Still not slower than Khali


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Abbie is a chair.
Can they just come out and say that Wyatt is on a great hallucinogenic?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

IF Jericho comes out tonight, i'll mark out! :jericho2


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

RFalcao said:


> usos need to do the stinkface


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

FlemmingLemming said:


> Sister Abigail is Lil Jimmy?


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Red Sleigh Down said:


>


:|


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Finally something entertaining


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Random Divas Match


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Another tag match

are they even trying tonight


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Oh fucking joy.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Still waiting on one good trip on a cord.
It will happen.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

I like how Alicia Fox is randomly with them :lol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*YOU GO, GIRL!*


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao The dude in the Santa gear looks so disappointed in this match.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Divas match? brb constipation


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

How about a singles match for change? No? Ok


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

That Owen quote.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Nikki gets better by the week, Alicia gets worse


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

At this point....i would mark if Hogan showed up! :hogan2


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Nikki Bela looks like a man.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Is Alicia Fox playing dress-up as AJ?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

And I thought this was for the title... good, bellas aren't taking it tonight! THANK YOU! Now still beat em! 

Natty needs to turn on the skanks...


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

AJ :mark: :yum:


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

Aj and that fine body of hers!


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

punk's girlfriend vs tyson kid's girlfriend


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> are they even trying tonight


When was the last time they were trying?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

AJs ass :damn


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

FlemmingLemming said:


> Still not slower than Khali


Too funny


----------



## BackBone2 (Mar 18, 2012)

And of course the team that's cheered are the heels and will lose this match.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

What does Nikki Bella have written on her socks tonight? Star Fucker?


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

The guy I was streaming it from just turned off his Tv :lmao


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Snapdragon said:


> Nikki Bela looks like a man.


Please stop posting.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> Another tag match
> 
> are they even trying tonight


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

dat concussion


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

AJs body is ridiculous

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

now is bryan's girlfriend in the ring


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

We all know you love that show, King...we all know.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

"intergender uh interspecies marriage with daniel bryan" hahahahaha JBL you just pull the greatest shit out of your ass at random times


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Alicia just killing hoes.
Scalping bitches for her new wig.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

AJ has beaten all the Total Divas. They need to call up NXT people.

Bet AJ eats the pin...


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Wish one of these divas would just cinch up on a roll up and end this now.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

under age girls sending lawelr selfies and he is admitting it on TV


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Cut that Bre bullshit out.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Any predictions for Bryan vs. Orton tonight?

Sum fuckkery i suppose?!?


----------



## Phetikus (Jun 25, 2013)

Intergender interspecies marriage. JBL gold. :lmao


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Alicia Fox is the best worker in that match.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

JBL what are you talking about? :lol


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

y2j4lyf said:


>


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

JBL :lmao

"Hagrid... the bearded guy from that witchcraft show."


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Waffelz said:


> AJ has beaten all the Total Divas. They need to call up NXT people.
> 
> Bet AJ eats the pin...


The submission*


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

TheGoat said:


> The guy I was streaming it from just turned off his Tv :lmao


:lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This family and their shit talking.
They're the best :lmao

I need a reality show with just them.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

KuritaDavion said:


> :lmao The dude in the Santa gear looks so disappointed in this match.


And the world is disappointed in some dork fuck in a Santa Suit at a wrestling show


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

Snapdragon said:


> Nikki Bela looks like a man.


:cena3


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

That struggle chant for the pretty twin


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

*Chants Brie*

"Are they chanting for Nikki?"

:lawler


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

BREE BREE BREE BREE BREE BREE

Sounds like a bunch of retarded school girls covering a Job For A Cowboy track.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Shut the fuck up with the obnoxious "BWREE! BWREE!" chants for fuck's sake.


----------



## CNB (Oct 8, 2006)

Hopefully this show ends with Chris Jericho kicking Triple H in the nuts.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

No fucks given :lmao


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Inb4 photos of Brie with her ass in the air make the WoW section.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Chan Hung said:


> Any predictions for Bryan vs. Orton tonight?
> 
> Sum fuckkery i suppose?!?


i would say HBK or the Wyatts interfere but knowing the WWE they would just let Orton go over Clean to further bury Daniel Bryan


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

> I need a reality show with just them.


i misread this as "i really need a shower with just them" skimming down the page and it was the greatest thing i'd ever read


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

There's a 99.9% chance this match ends with a roll-up.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

EAT YA GRAVY MO~! said:


> BREE BREE BREE BREE BREE BREE
> 
> Sounds like a bunch of retarded school girls covering a Job For A Cowboy track.




Or japanese porn


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*BIG MOMMA COOL, TAMINA!*


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

I'd make Snu Snu with Tamina


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Tamina with that Brazilian Keratin straightening system.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

You aren't Ron Burgundy :bully


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Can someone just kill this abortion of a division?


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

And there are still people claiming that Cole is a worse commentator than JBL fpalm


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

:lmao
I can't :lmao


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Did she say houston?


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

WORST CLOTHESLINES EVER


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Santa For WHC said:


>


Yes you do Teddy. Yes you do.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Nikkie needs to flash her fake tits or something for this crowd.

nvm match ended.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

:lawler "AJ Fox!"


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

DAMN NIKKI GOT KNOCKED THE FUCK OUT :ti


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Nice Kick!


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

nikki is better, lucky cena


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Tarmina just officially made The Bellas non-identical twins from the neck up. Jesus!


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:lmao :lmao :lmao "AJ Fox"? The fuck is that old coot Lawler on?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

AJ wins again
so much for her being punished lol


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

:lmao The Bellas are absolutely horrific.

AJ getting the biggest pop of them all despite being the heel says it all.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Absolutely wonderful


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

That Bella just botched lifting AJ

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Wow Tamina, ruthless aggression


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

LMAO, Nikki's face got legit fucked up. Best of luck in your future endeavors, Tamina. :cena2


----------



## BackBone2 (Mar 18, 2012)

Tamina Reigns lol


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

She fucked up her grill for real.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

DECAPITATION.


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

dat punishment.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Vickie's tweet...WTF?! fpalm


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

That superkick was BRUTAL

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

That kick was awesome!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So MUCH for them RUMORS of AJ maybe getting punished lol...

She won yesterday and today :clap:clap:clap


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

"i cant figure out why this match is still continuing" - cole 

neither can we 

also think nikki def just got some teeth dislodged, DAT KICK


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Damn that kick by Tamina.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

First time I've ever heard Cole say Shining Wizard.

Nikki working hard to sell that kick.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Punkholic said:


> There's a 99.9% chance this match ends with a roll-up.


Well, that happened...?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

KuritaDavion said:


> Can someone just kill this abortion of a division?


WWE's is trying


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Nikki is looking thick as fuck. :yum:


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Nikki probably just lost a tooth.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Sweet Chin Music. HBK Approves


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

TripleG said:


> Tarmina just officially made The Bellas non-identical twins from the neck up. Jesus!


did she legit connect with that kick?

it looked pretty legit to me


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

was waiting for the dude from mk to say "FINISH HER!"


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

aj lee love haters


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

RFalcao said:


> nikki is better, lucky cena


Uh.. no.


----------



## BackBone2 (Mar 18, 2012)

Does Cole realize this was a tag team match?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Nikki's trash talking.

I don't know if Cena is going to be pissed at Tamina for kicking Nikki in the face or glad that she can't talk to him now.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Watch Nikki take advantage of this and finally fix that Natalie Nunn situation.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

HBK taught Tamina how to do that.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

That Superkick was absolutely SICK!


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

TAMINA SUPERKICK>>>>>>ZIGGLER SUPERKICK HOLY SHIT


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Just saw that superkick. Jesus :lol


----------



## Bray Wyatt (Oct 29, 2013)

well shit on a bum...hell of a kick


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

SubZero3:16 said:


> Nikki probably just lost a tooth.



'Is that a tooth?' :lawler


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

If the Divas wrestled naked you still wouldn't be happy. Last night the Divas match was damn near MOTN.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Look like Nikki fuck up pretty good from that super kick.


----------



## ZachS22 (Jun 5, 2013)

I don't understand why Tamina wasn't disqualified

Really Cole
Really WWE


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

KuritaDavion said:


> :lmao Nikki's trash talking.
> 
> I don't know if Cena is going to be pissed at Tamina for kicking Nikki in the face or glad that she can't talk to him now.


Latter. Come on, you know that.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I just got home.... How's the show so far guys?


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

Jeff Dunham AND Daugtry? The troops suffer enough as it is, don't do them like that.


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

you guys hear cole 

"im wondering why this match is still going on?"


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

WWE, y u no choose good music


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Chan Hung said:


> So MUCH for them RUMORS of AJ maybe getting punished lol...
> 
> She won yesterday and today :clap:clap:clap


Obviously, she's too cute to punish.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Ham and Egger said:


> I just got home.... How's the show so far guys?


Bring liquor


----------



## ggd (Oct 22, 2013)

Anyone able to get a gif of the superkick? Was pretty damn good.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Ham and Egger said:


> I just got home.... How's the show so far guys?


Be glad you got home just now.


----------



## Bray Wyatt (Oct 29, 2013)

xdryza said:


> Jeff Dunham AND Daugtry? The troops suffer enough as it is, don't do them like that.


Commander: "Ok troops, we have Jeff Dunham & Daughtry performing for your guys soon. What do you think?"

"I'd rather be a POW getting water-boarded right now."


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Holy fuck that superkick was beautiful


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

virus21 said:


> Bring liquor


And Clorox.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Mikecala98 said:


> If the Divas wrestled naked you still wouldn't be happy. Last night the Divas match was damn near MOTN.


Some of us want more matches like that.. AJ/Kaitlynn/Nattie/Paige would be amazing if they just pulled the trigger. Ditch the talentless D lister wannabes.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

xdryza said:


> Jeff Dunham AND Daugtry? The troops suffer enough as it is, don't do them like that.


:lmao exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

@HeymanHustle: I had a fascinating conversation today w/ @BROCKLESNAR regarding the NEW @WWE World Champion @RandyOrton


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Hope they replay that kick.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Ham and Egger said:


> I just got home.... How's the show so far guys?


You like crack with your cocaine?


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

Ham and Egger said:


> I just got home.... How's the show so far guys?


Sucks


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

virus21 said:


> Bring liquor


And/or shrooms.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Ham and Egger said:


> I just got home.... How's the show so far guys?


Lucky you. You've saved yourself from wasting about two and a half hours of your life.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

KuritaDavion said:


> :lmao Nikki's trash talking.
> 
> I don't know if Cena is going to be pissed at Tamina for kicking Nikki in the face or glad that she can't talk to him now.


"OK, if you ask me right now if I wanna get married and have kids with you, I'll say yes... huh, guess not."


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

They're showing an TNA World Tour commercial from this past July!!! They just had to sneak in Hogan's voice!!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

virus21 said:


> Bring liquor


All I got it cookie's n' cream ice cream. And it's too cold to hit the corner store.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Watched the homeland finale with raw on pause. Shows you how unimportant most of stuff is that goes on when i managed to catch up in under 10 minutes despite being 90 behind.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

> Paul Heyman ‏@HeymanHustle 58s
> I had a fascinating conversation today w/ @BROCKLESNAR regarding the NEW @WWE World Champion @RandyOrton


:brock


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Ham and Egger said:


> I just got home.... How's the show so far guys?


Here you go:



Santa For WHC said:


> Well it's a shit show
> It's a real shit show tonight
> Well it's a shit show
> Crank it down turn off them lights


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

Poor troops they get the Nickelback clone and Nickelback of stand up comedians performing for them. They shouldve had Wade Barrett make that announcement, would be so appropriate.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

JY57 said:


> @HeymanHustle: I had a fascinating conversation today w/ @BROCKLESNAR regarding the NEW @WWE World Champion @RandyOrton


OH MY LAWD 

:lenny :lenny :lenny


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

MARK HENRY SANTA :mark:


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

FUCKING LOL!!! Mark Henry as Good Santa....

I'm sorry....this is awesome!


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Henry :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

A black Santa , don't tell FOX NEWS


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*MURREH CHIRSTMUS he said.*


----------



## Crazy_Mo_Fo (Oct 2, 2004)

Fox News isn't going to be happy with this!


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Mark Henry is the best black Santa.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

The fuck is this shit? Santa Claus isn't black! Megyn Kelly told me so!


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Put that kid in the Hall of Pain already and SPIKE DEM RATINGZZZZ


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Black Santa? Somebody get FOX News.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Someone get that kid acting lessons for Christmas. Damn.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

HollyJollyHelmsley said:


> :brock


Please be real.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Sexual Chocolate getting all the bitches


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

fpalm Raw's going to be an abomination next week.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Hope Megyn Kelly didn't see that :ti


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

Honestly Mark Henry would scare me shitless if he came charging through my chimney.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Okay... Sandow/AJ was better... Henry is good, but the bellas and swoggle? REALY?!


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

WWE try so hard to make us like those two annoying fucks


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Nikki with dat trash talk: "You want some... " 

Wonder where she picked that one up.. props for originality!! :lmao


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

I hope he gives the kid a World's Strongest Slam through the Christmas tree and starts screaming THAT'S WHAT I DO


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

That's what Santa does! :mark: :mark:


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

JY57 said:


> @HeymanHustle: I had a fascinating conversation today w/ @BROCKLESNAR regarding the NEW @WWE World Champion @RandyOrton


Orton/Lesnar? :mark:


----------



## shan22044 (Apr 30, 2013)

This is hilarious! Didn't Mark Henry get the memo about Santa NOT being black?????


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Fox news gonna be mad. Good. Fuck them


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

HHHbkDX said:


> fpalm Raw's going to be an abomination next week.


No Fun Zone


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Im the black Santa. Not the bad Santa.


----------



## Segageeknavarre (Jun 28, 2011)

lmfao! mark henry best santa ever


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

WTF is this shit???


----------



## Edgehead41190 (Feb 5, 2011)

DATS WAT SANTA DO!


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

:mark: :renee :mark:


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

HollyJollyHelmsley said:


> :brock


BORK PLS


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Santa Henry and now Renee? :mark:


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Wow, that kid can't act.


----------



## BackBone2 (Mar 18, 2012)

Sandow smh... He deserves better.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Bearodactyl said:


> Nikki with dat trash talk: "You want some... "
> 
> Wonder where she picked that one up.. props for originality!! :lmao



Tamina came and got some!


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Last time Nikki got hit in the mouth like that was when Cena was giving that face an Attitude Adjustment


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Wow, I can't believe they're giving away that match for free. I would pay $65 for that match alone.


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

Sometimes I have nightmares and I always wake up just as Mark Henry looks me in the eye and asks "Have you been a good boy?"


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lol orton keeping the wwe title over the whc all night.

straight treating that title like shit


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Ham and Egger said:


> WTF is this shit???


Monday Night Raw


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

I think Randy got a hold of his old coke stash.


----------



## MoneyStax (May 10, 2011)

Damn, Amber was right about Orton being on dat coke tonight! :lmao


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Randall consistently showing emotion and passion? It's an early Christmas miracle! Thank You Based Santa! :'D


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*THEY DONE TICKED RANDY ORTON OFF!*


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Next week's Christmas show is going to be so hilariously bad....I might have to check it out! lol.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

HE SAID ASS!


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Haha! Nice one, Randy


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

lmao @ Randy. :lmao


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

HOLY SHIT what a promo


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Randy Orton told everyone to kiss his ass.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

SO UMMMMMMMMMMMM....

WHERES....


THIS GUY?? lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

there is going to be a lot of







since this match is starting with 30 mins left, plus the over run


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Eh? We've got 30 minutes left in the show. A quality main event?


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Amazing promo by Orton. what the fuck


----------



## Edgehead41190 (Feb 5, 2011)

Is it just me or is Orton sounding more like Edge in his promos?


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Bizarro world :mark:


Kiss my ass club :mark:


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

HHHbkDX said:


> fpalm Raw's going to be an abomination next week.


_Next_ week?

:lol Orton lost in thought after telling everyone to kiss his ass. 

"Wait, is that it?..........OK then."


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao Orton just made the show.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> OH MY LAWD
> 
> :lenny :lenny :lenny


BAH GAWD


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Guess HBK was there to deliver that coke to Orton, whats wrong with him :lmao


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

I know some people on this site that will do just that Randy


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Fox News will probably bitch about this. IF they even hear about this.


----------



## HOLY S**T 123 (Jun 28, 2011)

Orton has been rather entertaining tonight.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

It really kills me when on the writers qualifications on WWE corporate say you need 5 years experience, and tons of shit. The fact that they have those qualifications and can'tput anything remotely good on kills me.

The 'Be the Booker' section on this forum makes WAY better storylines that last for ages and are mostly written by random people as a hobby. Most likely.

It really, really pisses me off.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Oh, look, Santa's black!


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Chan Hung said:


> SO UMMMMMMMMMMMM....
> 
> WHERES....
> 
> ...


Presumably recovering from his concussion?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

UM Cole summerslam was not a fair and square win either.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Chan Hung said:


> SO UMMMMMMMMMMMM....
> 
> WHERES....
> 
> ...


Concussion. Or so I heard.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So lemme guess..

RANDY ORTON KISS MY ASS CLUB IS NEXT?!? :vince


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

No Cena? He will get involved.

Heymam just trolling.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Orton just killed that promo.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Kabraxal said:


> Some of us want more matches like that.. AJ/Kaitlynn/Nattie/Paige would be amazing if they just pulled the trigger. Ditch the talentless D lister wannabes.


This tbh. They have the women to give us good matches each week.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Next week's show might break the record for terribleness.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

How'd Orton beat Bryan fair and square at Summerslam?

Orton didn't even do anything


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

@HeymanHustle 7m
*I had a fascinating conversation today w/ @BROCKLESNAR regarding the NEW @WWE World Champion @RandyOrton*


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Fucking Orton just made my night :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Orton going to ask Brie to join the Randy Orton Kiss My Ass Club


----------



## BackBone2 (Mar 18, 2012)

Hoping next week it's taped. I can afford to miss that one out.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Bryan gonna job clean


----------



## ILLALLU (Jun 26, 2006)

Paul Heyman @HeymanHustle
I had a fascinating conversation today w/ @BROCKLESNAR regarding the NEW @WWE World Champion @RandyOrton

Hmm.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

When did Orton learn to speak without breathing between every word?


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Punkholic said:


> Oh, look, Santa's black!


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Looks like the Main Event is getting about half an hour! :mark:


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Chan Hung said:


> SO UMMMMMMMMMMMM....
> 
> WHERES....
> 
> ...



Sin Cara killed him


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Santa For WHC said:


>


LOL!!!! I actually witnessed that shit!! I didn't know someone else was filming it holy fuck haha.


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

What's wrong with Orton? He's actually showing some emotion.


----------



## ILLALLU (Jun 26, 2006)

BackBone2 said:


> Hoping next week it's taped. I can afford to miss that one out.


Yeah it's being taped in Austin tomorrow. Next 2 eps of SD being taped in Texas on Wednesday and Thursday.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

-UNDEAD- said:


> @HeymanHustle 7m
> *I had a fascinating conversation today w/ @BROCKLESNAR regarding the NEW @WWE World Champion @RandyOrton*


Brock vs. Orton :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## WeThePeople (Feb 18, 2013)

Calling a lesnar interference


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

here comes the 6'4 legit guy


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Chan Hung said:


> SO UMMMMMMMMMMMM....
> 
> WHERES....
> 
> ...


In NXT learning how to garner heat. :delrio


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

SANTA TO BRING UP DEM RATINGZ NEXT WEEK!


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

-UNDEAD- said:


> @HeymanHustle 7m
> *I had a fascinating conversation today w/ @BROCKLESNAR regarding the NEW @WWE World Champion @RandyOrton*


:mark:


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Ummmmmm ut oh ut oh Heymans tweet


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Lesnar returns = :mark:


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

The face getting the loudest cheers, the heel getting the loudest boos. Props to both Bryan and Orton.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Just waiting for BORK. Paul better not be trolling us : (


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

ILLALLU said:


> Paul Heyman @HeymanHustle
> I had a fascinating conversation today w/ @BROCKLESNAR regarding the NEW @WWE World Champion @RandyOrton
> 
> Hmm.


Lesnar/Orton at the Rumble or 'Mania! :mark:


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Choke2Death said:


> :mark:


OH FUCK. :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Pronk25 (Aug 22, 2010)

Lesnar isn't showing up tonight


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Brockley to murder Keith :mark:


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

orton has an amazing stature


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Didn't Jericho tease returning last night? They never do when they tease it so doubt Lesnar does now  although it said he would at the end of 2013


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Heymans trolling, they're saving Bork for the Christmas Battle next week :HHH2


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I just realized. They really did nothing with the whole Daniel Bryan/Referee Fake Controversy thing. They just took the title off of him and that was the end of it.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Lesnar/Orton :mark:


----------



## BackBone2 (Mar 18, 2012)

Somebody get Lawler, Cole and Bradshaw off of commentary.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Raw_was_War said:


> In NXT learning how to garner heat. :delrio


Actually, he saw Sin Cara's masc lieing around in the locker room, and decided to try it on for a sec. He'll be out on medical for a few more weeks because of it..

That thing is legit jinxed!


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

orton vs lesnar could be a great match but how could brock ever win, they arent gonna put the belts on a guy contracted to appear like 4 times a year or whatever.

brock come back fulltime!


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Lesnar will return at the rumble IMO


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

No ADR tonight? Interesting. Am I the only one who noticed his absence?


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

Orton looks so bad ass with all the gold, hope they keep both titles.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

TheGoat said:


> Heymans trolling, they're saving Bork for the Christmas Battle next week :HHH2


The TRUE Santa! :brock


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Ummm... If Orton drops the title at the Rumble, we can have
Orton x Lesnar
Taker x Cena
Punk x Bryan 
At Mania


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Bryan with dat job to tonight. Stare at dem lights GOAT


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

LKRocks said:


> The face getting the loudest cheers, the heel getting the loudest boos. Props to both Bryan and Orton.


The crowd seemed pretty dead during Orton's entrance, though. They only booed loud after his music played, then got silent like 10 seconds later.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

As much as I love AmDrag, I'm afraid that the only reason I'm bothering with this match is because of Brock potentially showing up after Heyman's tweet.


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

I'm surprised Cole doesn't choke to death from gagging on Cena's cock all day long.


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

come little man, squash that 6'4 guy


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

Chan Hung said:


> SO UMMMMMMMMMMMM....
> 
> WHERES....
> 
> ...


Probably shooting up with HBK


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Lesnar to save tonight's show! :mark:


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Oh a WAAAMBULANCE reference now huh? What's next, Leeroy Jenkins?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Dat indian deathlock.


----------



## MutableEarth (Nov 20, 2012)

LOl Randy


"No! No!"


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Daniel Bryan showing off some new moves tonight.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

TripleG said:


> I just realized. They really did nothing with the whole Daniel Bryan/Referee Fake Controversy thing. They just took the title off of him and that was the end of it.


Consistent logic and common sense throughout storylines =/= Best for business. :trips2


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

randy orton's expressions :lmao


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Daniel bryan is carrying thing match.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

LKRocks said:


> Ummm... If Orton drops the title at the Rumble, we can have
> Orton x Lesnar
> Taker x Cena
> Punk x Bryan
> At Mania


Lesnar/Orton for the title
Taker/Cena
Punk/HHH
Bryan/HBK


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

Randy Orton is "special"


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

THEY ARE ALL RANDY ORTON HATERS


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

genocide_cutter said:


> Daniel bryan is carrying thing match.


It started like 2 minutes ago.


----------



## superuser1 (Sep 22, 2011)

Eulonzo said:


> The crowd seemed pretty dead during Orton's entrance, though. They only booed loud after his music played, then got silent like 10 seconds later.


[email protected] always trying to find flaws when it comes to Orton. Just give the guy his props damn.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

ILLALLU said:


> Paul Heyman @HeymanHustle
> I had a fascinating conversation today w/ @BROCKLESNAR regarding the NEW @WWE World Champion @RandyOrton
> 
> Hmm.


Only way Brock/Orton is happening at Mania is if Taker/Cena HHH/Punk and Bryan/Michaels all happen too so Cena/Punk/Trips/Bryan are all gtd a big match on the card that doesn't need to include Brock. 

Would actually be an amazing card tbh if they done this. Have Brock as a surprise entrant in the rumble and win it. Not gonna happen tho.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Let's hope Brock makes an appearance and saves this horrendous show.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

If Orton gets a random nose bleed during this match....


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Dominick The Donkey said:


> It started like 2 minutes ago.


dont think many of us could carry randy orton for 2 whole minutes


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

genocide_cutter said:


> Daniel bryan is carrying thing match.


don't worry we will get the famous randy Orton rest holds soon


----------



## ILLALLU (Jun 26, 2006)

LKRocks said:


> Ummm... If Orton drops the title at the Rumble, we can have
> Orton x Lesnar
> Taker x Cena
> Punk x Bryan
> At Mania


I'm thinking Lesnar vs Orton for the title, Taker vs Cena and Punk/Bryan vs DX...they seem to be teasing the fuck out of HBK having one more match.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

superuser1 said:


> [email protected] always trying to find flaws when it comes to Orton. Just give the guy his props damn.


I'm not trying to find flaws, the crowd just sounded dead throughout his entrance apart from the beginning.

I'm not a Orton hater, nor am I his biggest fan. *shrugs* That's all.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

DANIEL BRYAN DO NOT DO THAT :renee


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

inb4 RKO OUTTA NOWHERE


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

reagal upper cuts


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Should have just left heel HBK and Punk in the ring and let them go after eachother in the mic all night, with no restrictions.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

olay chants


----------



## shan22044 (Apr 30, 2013)

I like the crowd YES-No. I think that's what it was.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Mister Claus said:


> Should have just left heel HBK and Punk in the ring and let them go after eachother in the mic all night, with no restrictions.


He had a car waiting for him


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> reagal upper cuts


You mean Shawn Michaels uppercuts. :hbk


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Is that not a straight DQ?


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

He's a biter, that one :lmao


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Biting? Dafuq.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Orton biting lol


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Well, so far it looks like we'll have Orton/Brock at either the Rumble or 'Mania.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

I see Orton is trying to do uppercuts. How cute.:cesaro


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Biting knees.

Crack. Crack cocaine.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

:lol

Randy "The Biter" Orton


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

LOL at the ref. "Watch the biting!"

HAHAHA


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

DB just got tysoned

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

WE'VE WENT 20 MINUTES WITHOUT COMMERCIALS WHAT SHOW IS THIS


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

TheGoat said:


> He had a car waiting for him


the spirit of gawd - and the coke dealer - ain't gonna wait forever!


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

TripleG said:


> I just realized. They really did nothing with the whole Daniel Bryan/Referee Fake Controversy thing. They just took the title off of him and that was the end of it.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Daniel Bryan going to twist that fucker into a pretzel!


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Whatever it will cost to keep JBL off WWE TV forever I will gladly pay it.


----------



## Odo (Jun 9, 2013)

Great match so far


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Wonkiest Thesz press ever, LOL.



genocide_cutter said:


> Daniel bryan is carrying thing match.


Nah, they're both doing a good job, as evident with Randall doing good heel chicanery by pleading with AmDrag not to do the Indian deathlock and later biting him.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Nice half crab


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*I think HBK could easily compete with the BRYAN BEARD*


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Omega_VIK said:


> I see Orton is trying to do uppercuts. How cute.:cesaro


Orton's been doing those uppercuts for ages. :lol


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

LKRocks said:


> WE'VE WENT 20 MINUTES WITHOUT COMMERCIALS WHAT SHOW IS THIS


Shhhhhhh they'll hear you!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

so half hour match followed by a Wyatt distraction..

predicting the future


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Orton cut open again


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

Randy be skizzin....


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

TJC93 said:


> Is that not a straight DQ?


No, biting has never been a straight DQ. You get a 5 count just like choking on the ropes.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

D.Bry selling that arm stomp.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Brie thought D-Bry how to scream like that


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

LARIATOOOOOOOO!!!

And Goddamn, you'd think Danielson just got his arm cut off after Orton stomped his hand. :lol


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Y yu no call lariat? :troll


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Shouldn't Orton biting Bryan have been an automatic DQ? Lol.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

DAT scream from Bryan.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

HANDCUFFS ARE NOT CHEATING IN A NO DQ MATCH LAWLER!!! 

Jesus! If Cena had done it, he'd say it was brilliant. You know? Like when he used Duct Tape to win a Lats Man Standing match.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Damn Bryan's scream made that shit look real.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

lol


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Dat scream


----------



## MrWeymes (Jun 4, 2009)

That was a mollywhopping of a clothesline.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

GET BORK ALREADY


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Damn Bryan. Dat scream.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Bryan selling the crap out of that stomp had me actually worried a second


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

This match is really good!


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

This show needs more Bork.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Jesus Chris' Birthday said:


> Damn Bryan's scream made that shit look real.


Ikr? Talk about in-ring psychology and drama. :clap


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Damn, dat scream doe!


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

Bryan sold more in this match then Cena did his whole career.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Orton pose :mark:


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

I'd much Orton face Punk than Bork coming back...


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Really kinda enjoyable for the umpteenth Bryan-Orton in months..


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

When was the last time Orton did that pose

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

WATCH THE BITING


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

dem bites


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Surprised its not a DQ since MMA do it tbh


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

THIS IS MAAAAAADNESSSSS!!!!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

THE GOAT BITES


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Guwop said:


> I'd much Orton face Punk than Bork coming back...


This.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Dat Orton pose.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Dem boys high. Getting the munchies in the middle of a match.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Well..ouch.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

No way Brock returns and attacks Orton


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

All this biting has to be making Mike Tyson grin from ear to ear.. :lol


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

So much better than their HIAC match.


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

Orton pose :mark:
That heat :mark:
This match :mark:


----------



## shan22044 (Apr 30, 2013)

The Face's Face...


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Ouch that looked nasty.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

SHIT


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Did he fall on his arm again!? o.0


----------



## superuser1 (Sep 22, 2011)

Finally these two putting on a good match


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

BITES EVERYWHERE

RABIES EVERYWHERE


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Eulonzo said:


> Ikr? Talk about in-ring psychology and drama. :clap


Had me jump back for a second.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

This is they're best match of all year


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Oh god PLEASE DON'T JOB OUT D-BRY GODDAMMIT


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

hope DB didn't dislocate his shoulder on that way . 

Orton didn't take the brunt of any of that spot.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

WWE wanted Heyman to tweet about Lesnar so we can forget Jericho.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

this match is two out of three bites


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

This fucking crowd better react nicely if Brock comes out.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

For all his faults, Orton has been great tonight. Nice promo's, good match so far.


----------



## Sonnen Says (Jun 24, 2013)

Punk/HHH WWE championship
Cena/Taker
Orton/Lesnar WHC championship
Bryan/HBK
The Shield/The Wyatt Family 

:mark: :mark: :mark:

I wish they didn't rush the title unification instead have it done by next year Summerslam at least. I mean come on of all PPVs you do it in TLC really!!!


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Bryan may get another "stinger" from that.


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

Really enjoying this match so far. Making up for a lackluster post-PPV Raw.

Edit: Shit crowd though.


----------



## Portugoose (Mar 30, 2010)

A four-star+ match this may be...


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

So with match it means that we're not getting Bryan/Orton at Mania?


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)




----------



## ggd (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## backtothedisaster (Aug 16, 2008)

Orton's having a drink of water on the app LOL.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

lol orton's having a drink on the app


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm pretty sure Mike Tyson has broke out the lotion by now.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

ggd said:


>


:xabi2


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Just sports-entertain me with your fuckery already so I can go to bed..


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Evilerk said:


> this match is two out of three bites


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## shan22044 (Apr 30, 2013)

Evilerk said:


> this match is two out of three bites


Good to the last bite!


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

Randy Orton just pulled out some fuzzy handcuffs


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

A good example so far that a match doesn't need to be filled with complex, elaborte high spots and overly flashy chain wrestling to be a good match. This is telling a simple story sticking to it with proper offense which covers psychology, solid selling, Randy is playing his part very well getting heat and the crowd who understandably has been a little mute tonight is invested. Nice match going so far.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Good match so far, hope it's even better after break.


----------



## BallsBalogna (Dec 16, 2013)

I still can't stop thinking about Tamina's Superkick. Replaying it in my head and laughing. Made my night!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Ham and Egger said:


> So with match it means that we're not getting Bryan/Orton at Mania?


we still can with DB gets screwed out of a win here, then wins the rumble. I see Orton being champ until WM where he drops it to DB.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Ham and Egger said:


> So with match it means that we're not getting Bryan/Orton at Mania?


Probably not.


----------



## PowerandGlory (Oct 17, 2011)

This entire raw feels like I could be watching a replay of raw a couple wks after summerslam


----------



## superuser1 (Sep 22, 2011)

Where was this type of intensity in their three PPV matches? Damn


----------



## SnowballGold86 (Dec 15, 2013)

Tonight proves that if you give Bryan/Orton match enough time without stupid shit: straight wrestling, its pretty damn fantastic.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Oh, shit, that must have fucking hurt. That was a hard hit.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Bearodactyl said:


> Just sports-entertain me with your fuckery already so I can go to bed..


Please. I got exams in morning, they just need to hurry it up


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Santa's Little Rat said:


> No way Brock returns and attacks Orton


If that tweet holds water, I still wouldn't expect anything until January. Also, strange if both guys are heel.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Del Rio must have a match against Bryan soon with all this arm targeting!


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Bryan selling that injury well so far


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

lol jbl


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

I just realized something.

Did Cena only appear in the beginning of the show so far?


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

If this Orton is a result of him doing coke then give this man all the bricks he wants!


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

lol jbl if you cant get any higher than randy orton who is

nobody of course except maybe RVD


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Cyon said:


> I just realized something.
> 
> Did Cena only appear in the beginning of the show so far?


Shh. They'll notice.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

picture perfect superplex


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

But nobody gets higher than RVD :troll


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Dat superplex


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Ouch


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

"You can't get any higher than who he is." Not even RVD can get any higher?


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Cyon said:


> I just realized something.
> 
> Did Cena only appear in the beginning of the show so far?


Pretty much tells you he'll be out there for the end of the show.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Why are the RAW matches between these two always leaps and bounds ahead of their PPV matches?


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Red Sleigh Down said:


> Shh. They'll notice.


:lmao


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Y2-Jerk said:


> But nobody gets higher than RVD :troll


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

JC00 said:


> Pretty much tells you he'll be out there for the end of the show.


You just ruined my hopes for :brock


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

yes yes yes


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

cena is gonna appear


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Orton's biting may suffer if he loses a tooth.


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

Cyon said:


> I just realized something.
> 
> Did Cena only appear in the beginning of the show so far?


Let's keep it that way.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Sloppy Frankensteiner, but a solid match regardless.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Orton took that hurricanrana like shit


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Emotion Blur said:


> Whatever it will cost to keep JBL off WWE TV forever I will gladly pay it.


Throw in Lawler and Cole too please.


----------



## MutableEarth (Nov 20, 2012)

Great match so far.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Black_Power said:


> If this Orton is a result of him doing coke then give this man all the bricks he wants!


*COCAINE, it's a wonderful drug!*


----------



## superuser1 (Sep 22, 2011)

BEST FOR BUSIMAS said:


> Why are the RAW matches between these two always leaps and bounds ahead of their PPV matches?


No damn idea its so weird tbh. They always deliver in their televised matches but never on PPV.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Lots of faces getting busted tonight...


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Can they both get a pass with that Wellness Policy after this match?


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Get ready for RKO outta nowhere


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Y2-Jerk said:


> But nobody gets higher than RVD :troll


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

Not bad for an Orton match. It does help when it's against Bryan.


----------



## SnowballGold86 (Dec 15, 2013)

fantastic match so far...its simple and effective.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Red Sleigh Down said:


> Shh. They'll notice.


Weird. I thought he did something after that.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Only DB can get Orton t get that much heat


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

rton2 :mark:


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Chan Hung said:


> *COCAINE, it's a wonderful drug!*


That hand must be Pat's.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Holy fuck this has been an almost 40 min match.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Bryan is losing clean


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

I miss when Randy used to beat the shit out of the mat.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Can't remember the last time I was this much into an Orton match, whatever it was that changed him tonight PLEASE keep it up


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

HOW many teeth did Orton Lose? :lol


This match > yesterday's main event :HHH2


----------



## SnowballGold86 (Dec 15, 2013)

Orton has had fantastic matches...He just has never clicked with Cena.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

11:00 :/


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

I wish Bryan would sweep people to the mat for the LeBell Lock in one swift motion the way Benoit used to with the Crossface.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Great match.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Great match, shitty crowd


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

if this has a clean ending no matter who wins i'll start believing WWE is coming out of its retardedness


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I wish Orton would drop kick Bryan off the turnbuckle like Okada! :mark:


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

Wait, let's take another selfie!


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Why does everyone want the undisputed champion to lose his first match? Especially with it only being non title


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Give Orton more coke.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

By the way, is this a title match?


----------



## superuser1 (Sep 22, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> Only DB can get Orton t get that much heat


Well Bryan is the top face right now captain obvious


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

TheGoat said:


> *Can't remember the last time I was this much into an Orton match, whatever it was that changed him tonight PLEASE keep it up*


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

This is the feeling we needed last night... fuck this is amazing.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Epic botch.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

This is slowly becoming one of the best TV matches of the year.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

a 40 minutes match on tv?


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Want to know if a guy is gonna kick out of a highspot? Just wait for Cole to say "Is it enough"


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

this is right up there with Cena vs Punk for raw MOTY


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Chan Hung said:


> *COCAINE, it's a wonderful drug!*


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

Amazing match. Match of the night.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Benoit with the diving headbutt!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Yes Lock Bitches!!!


----------



## ZachS22 (Jun 5, 2013)

These two have surprisingly good chemistry


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Think it's surpassed Bryan/Cesaro now


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

damn


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

That just looks like the Crossface...


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Just end this.


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

chargebeam said:


> By the way, is this a title match?


nope


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

ZachS22 said:


> These two have surprisingly good chemistry


When its not on ppv


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Red Sleigh Down said:


> I miss when Randy used to beat the shit out of the mat.


He stopped doing that after he separated his shoulder smacking the mat lol


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Santa For WHC said:


>


Won't let me rep you  
<3 this match


----------



## CrystalFissure (Jun 7, 2011)

Daniel Bryan is looking exceptionally strong. Great stuff.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

The main event last night should have been at this level

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

ZachS22 said:


> These two have surprisingly good chemistry


1/20 matches being decent does not make for good chemistry.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Working for all the coins.
One to pay for a wedding. One to pay for more kilos.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

BRYAN the MOTHERFUCKIN GOAT IN RING in WWE today.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

A low blow :mark: :rko2


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

That was fantastic :mark:


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

ah shit


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Boo! Randy! You're such a cad!


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Good way to keep both guys strong but the match quality deserved a finish


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Damn, they had to ruin the ending


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

and the WWE ruins it with ending the match with a low blow and then Cena coming out

and here is how it goes to Cena vs Orton for RR


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

RANDY GOT THIS


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

dq, i knew it


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

beautiful dropkick. god damn this is a great match


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

and just like that the match lost all its greatness


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Fuck


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh GFD


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

:lmao :lmao

come on Randy :lol

OH SHIT I JINXED IT CENA


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Much better than the main event from last night.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Orton holding his teethi in his hand lol

Cena had to come at the end fpalm


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Cena to leech off the crowd :lmao


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

O for fuck sake we didn't need this douche ass.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

WE GET THIS JOBBER AND NOT BORK.
FFS


----------



## MutableEarth (Nov 20, 2012)

And then it ends with a low blow.

ANd out comes Cena....


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Turn hell Cena...Turn Heel...damnit


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

:lmao Orton


----------



## RandomLurker (Dec 6, 2012)

:lol hi cena


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

This fucking shitcunt.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)




----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

John "white knight" Cena making the save.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

I am actually fine with that ending except for you know Cena..


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

Bryan is such a monster in the ring. 

Damn it that guy jinxed it, Cena's here. lol


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Good match


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:clap


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Cena mad because Orton low blowed his little brother :lmao


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Who ever wanted to be sports entertained, you just got your wish with that trolololololing finish.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

I legit hate Orton right now.



.........Fucking Cena.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

what.
the. 
fuck.


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

Who the fuck jinxed the Cena run in?!?!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

DAT RKO OUTTA NOWHERE rton2 on :cena2 GOLDEN BOY!!!


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

OUTTA NOWHERE


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Cena just has to save the day doesnt he :no:

Punt that motherfucker Orton


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

On second thought, I'll take it.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

lol sorry guys


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Cena ruins everything. Ugh.


----------



## Rvp20 (Jun 3, 2013)

"and here comes cena" pretty much sums up The wwe


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Orton swapping dem belts :lol


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

lol Vince trying so desperately to get Bryan's cheers to shift towards Cena.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Damn, I wanted Cena to turn heel on Bryan...Damnit....c'mon creative


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Worst show in the history of this planet.


----------



## ZachS22 (Jun 5, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> and the WWE ruins it with ending the match with a low blow and then Cena coming out
> 
> and here is how it goes to Cena vs Orton for RR


Damn right my brotha cheap finishes and Cena are whats best for business :vince5


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

Why would Cena's character even come out there?

Orton wasn't attacking him or anything after the bell rang. He was rightfully disqualified and the match was over.


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

Great match and performance by both guys.


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

HAHAHAHAH!!!! ORTON!! KISS HIS ASS!!!!


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Great match, great finish, don't care for the Cena run in but at least they're doing the rematch at the Rumble and not at Mania.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Of course.

A triple threat. Ruin the ending just to add Cena.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

That was a really good match.

Also hope this means we get the Cena/Orton rematch done and over with at Royale Rumble so we don't have to see these two at Wrestlemania.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Pretty solid raw tonight


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Nice heel finish

Good stuff


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Man Orton looked strong tonight, that's how you book a heel


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Fissiks said:


> lol Vince trying so desperately to get Bryan's cheers to shift towards Cena.


It's really sad.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

So kayfabe wise, Bryan>Cena


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

triple threat match at the next PPV


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Beautiful.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Cena wins the WWE title from Orton, while Bryan wins the WHC. Calling it right now. :lebron8


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> DAT RKO OUTTA NOWHERE rton2 on :cena2 GOLDEN BOY!!!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

DAT ENDING THO

So the DB/Wyatt storyline is out the window now?


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

This upcoming Christmas episode of RAW is looking to be actually worse than last year's.


----------



## MoneyStax (May 10, 2011)

Honestly, coked out Orton was the BEST part of the show!


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Just put the fucking belt on Bryan. Why out-think yourself? Why fight it?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

The promotion for next week's Raw...just...LOL!


----------



## SnowballGold86 (Dec 15, 2013)

I'm fine with the low blow, but fuck Cena.


----------



## Registered User (Dec 17, 2013)

Great match. Great finish. Minus Cena running in.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

LigerJ81 said:


>


Damn what happened to Woopie Goldberg


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

xD7oom said:


> Worst show in the history of this planet.


What? that match alone made it alot better than recent weeks.


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

as long as Orton retains


*RKO's Headliner*


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

Glorious match.


----------



## ggd (Oct 22, 2013)

Great main event. The first two hours were absolute dross, but the last hour was pretty good. I tink I'll give the next 2 raws a miss since they will be taped, so see you all next year for the road to wrestlemania.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

That was a 4 star match.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

why did they have to ruin the ending of one of the best raw matches this year just to fucking advance orton-authority tension. from the way JBL was talking you just *know* steph and HHH aren't going to be pleased at how randy "ruined" such a great match by deliberately getting DQed via low blow. not "best for business" or whatever. ugh WWE defeating its own purposes again


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

genocide_cutter said:


> Pretty solid raw tonight



Except for the last match, it pretty much sucked


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Cena was there to steal Bryan's shine.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> I legit hate Orton right now.


Heelishness acheived. rton2


----------



## Arm-Bar1004 (Mar 7, 2012)

Wow that was the best match these two had with each other. Late TVMOTY candidate. Ending made sense though, you couldn't really have a clean winner after that.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

I liked that main event match. Both guys did great. Ending was a bit meh, but it's whatever.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Damn....ORTON on FIRE...

GIVE HIM MORE COCAINE!!*


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

I hate Orton, but I won't deny that was a good match. Of course Cena the Leech had to show up. Awesome.


----------



## SpaceTraveller (Aug 2, 2013)

Great match, shaky finish but I enjoyed myself. This makes sense, Cena and Orton will feud and this can set Bryan up for a Rumble win...


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

That match was better than any match on the last five PPVs.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

That last match made up for the shitty show. Daniel Bryan is the greatest Professional Wrestler alive. Holy shit.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Might be Bryan's and Orton's best match this year. If Wyatt's are done with Bryan I can see triple threat at RR.


----------



## Registered User (Dec 17, 2013)

Bryan/Orton > Cena/Orton

Damn good match. They/Bryan made Orton look good in the match, but he still took the cheap way out. Heel 101. Great finish.


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

Red Sleigh Down said:


>



_It's the circle of Orton
And it moves us all..._


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Excellent match, best one in a while, but they had to have fucking captain planet involved at the end.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Sandow losing to Cena will be good for him they said..it makes him look strong they said..

Boom Bad Santa


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

Man when I saw and heard Orton's promo all I could think was, damn that dude is high as a kite


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

I told you Cena was winning the belt at Mania.


----------



## BackBone2 (Mar 18, 2012)

Been a while since we seen a low blow.

It was a good match, ending was meh. And at the end Cena takes the main limelight.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Damn, this was a fantastic match. Sucks they didn't have that kind of chemistry in their PPV matches. Awesome match with a finish that protected both guys. I had recently grown tired of Bryan with the "YES" shit and his annoying fans but he's won me over again. He should get a proper push heading towards WM and afterwards. Orton was truly on point tonight. If he was doing coke, then please keep doing it Randy! And bring back your hair and shave that beard and you'll be awesome again!

Wonder what all the "ORTON GETZ DA CRIKETZ" folks have to say after that ending.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

I can't believe he is going to be champion going into Wrestlemania


----------



## Archange1 (Jul 15, 2011)

Honestly, that show was pretty damn good. Near-phenomenal by today's standards. There was a definite edge to tonight's show, and the actual in-ring work was above average to good all around. I think H has got some great minds in the business whispering in his ear... Wouldn't be surprised if Bret, Shawn, foley, and even road dogg are influencing the direction of this company. We shall see


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

So I guess this sets up Bryan vs Orton at Royal Rumble for the title and I guess Cena will enter the Royal Rumble match.


----------



## NasNYG567 (Sep 25, 2013)

So Dallas had Punk-Cena on Raw earlier this year, and now they have Bryan-Orton... damn, WM 32 is going to be awesome lol.


----------



## KingofKings1281 (Mar 31, 2008)

Honestly that's some of the best overall work I've seen from Orton in a long time. I loved his backstage promo on Daniel Bryan.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Awful show, good main event. 30 minutes of this show was watchable. Embarrassing.


----------



## Registered User (Dec 17, 2013)

Bad For Business said:


> Excellent match, best one in a while, but they had to have fucking captain planet involved at the end.


Best post ever.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The MOST hyper i've seen Orton since his earlier drug days,...the cocaine is definitely giving him personality finally. (Y) (Y) (Y) (Y)


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

I think the WWE needs to put DB in every raw match, it would make raw great.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

I don't want Bryan in a triple threat. I want him in the rumble. He was made for the rumble


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

deepelemblues said:


> why did they have to ruin the ending of one of the best raw matches this year just to fucking advance orton-authority tension. from the way JBL was talking you just *know* steph and HHH aren't going to be pleased at how randy "ruined" such a great match by deliberately getting DQed via low blow. not "best for business" or whatever. ugh WWE defeating its own purposes again


Because otherwise the only option was a clean loss, and they didn't want Bryan to lose clean? This way makes Orton a cheating heel and means Bryan doesn't lose two nights in a row.


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

Great match and even better finish. Low blow after the comeback, keeps the heat on Orton, continues this.


----------



## Registered User (Dec 17, 2013)

KingofKings1281 said:


> Honestly that's some of the best overall work I've seen from Orton in a long time. I loved his backstage promo on Daniel Bryan.


I agree completely. He should have been like this at TLC.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Nice thing about Raw next week is that it's being taped tomorrow, so we'll find out ahead of time if it's a shit show or not. 

Great match between Bryan/Orton, better than all their ppv matches.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

it's not good when you perform well on drugs, that's just a recipe for life crippling addiction


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Good match, ending was mediocre


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Osize10 said:


> I don't want Bryan in a triple threat. I want him in the rumble. He was made for the rumble


The small bit of me that's still optimistic about Bryan thinks he should be in the Rumble as numero uno and break the record for longest time in the rumble.


----------



## NasNYG567 (Sep 25, 2013)

I'm sorry I was only able to catch the final 15 mins of the show, what is all this stuff about Orton high on coke?


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

Orton really was on fire tonight with his heel work, finally about time he stepped up.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

A WILD JOHN CENA APPEARS










O HAI GAIZ! HERD U HAD SUM SHYNE N SUM RUBB 4 MEE

:cena5


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

> Because otherwise the only option was a clean loss, and they didn't want Bryan to lose clean? This way makes Orton a cheating heel and means Bryan doesn't lose two nights in a row.


either one of them winning clean would have been a fine option, you don't lose credibility by losing clean after a match like that.


----------



## donalder (Aug 10, 2012)

Wm 30: Cena vs Orton vs Bryan.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Chan Hung said:


> The MOST hyper i've seen Orton since his earlier drug days,...the cocaine is definitely giving him personality finally. (Y) (Y) (Y) (Y)


Cocaine? Does that mean Orton has become...









Snowflame: The man powered by cocaine!


----------



## Registered User (Dec 17, 2013)

TN Punk said:


> Great match and even better finish. Low blow after the comeback, keeps the heat on Orton, continues this.


People will complain, but that was a great finish... and I dislike Orton. He really pushed it tonight.


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

EAT YA GRAVY MO~! said:


>


Is this suppose to be funny?


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Watching DB flex his BITW MUSCLES tonight. The guy is brilliant.Orton was good too. Poetry in the wrestling ring.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

First hour may have been some of the worst shit I've ever seen.

Main event was good, and the finish was the right move. I just have to laugh when Captain Cena runs down the ramp in his 12 year old clothes like he's running for the school bus.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Chan Hung said:


> The MOST hyper i've seen Orton since his earlier drug days,...the cocaine is definitely giving him personality finally. (Y) (Y) (Y) (Y)



Yeah, stop now


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

virus21 said:


> Cocaine? Does that mean Orton has become...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's it!!! :clap: agree:


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

NasNYG567 said:


> I'm sorry I was only able to catch the final 15 mins of the show, what is all this stuff about Orton high on coke?


he really did look and sound like he was high. maybe he's just getting better, but in my opinion he looked and sounded like he was high.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

I found that tonight didn't have much going for it in terms of storyline advancement but holy shit did the matches deliver! This was a good night from a pure wrestling standpoint. Also, it seems as if WWE is really trying to push tag team wrestling a lot these days. For quite some time now there's been about 3 tag matches on each show.

Overall, I thought tonight RAW was really good.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

I just came home to see my mother, who has never been a wrestling fan, looking somewhat excited. She told me "I just watched a really cool match! Randy Orton, is that who that was?" She proceeded to tell me how Bryan was flying around the ring kicking ass. Even the rare viewers love D-Bry!


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

> People will complain, but that was a great finish...


low blow DQ is about the most anticlimactic way to end a match by DQ ever 

have orton lose his shit and smack bryan with a chair - wait cant do that anymore thanks vince 

bust him with the ring steps, suplex him into the announce table, beat on him on the outside and refuse to bring him back in, something, i just think just about any OTHER way besides a low blow is a better way to end a match via DQ


----------



## MrWeymes (Jun 4, 2009)

Are people seriously crying about that ending? It was great. Orton's a heel. The crowd was so hot, and he completely, utterly ruined their night -- you know, like a good heel wants to do. He didn't look all that weak, either. Cena came in to beat on an already battered man, and found himself on the receiving end of an RKO. 

Great match, great heat-garnering ending (looked like a nasty low blow, too; completely unexpected) with both competitors looking strong coming out. I'd say it was a good match, playas. Geez.


----------



## Registered User (Dec 17, 2013)

TommyRich said:


> Is this suppose to be funny?


It's very disrespectful, and not funny.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

ikarinokami said:


> he really did look and sound like he was high. maybe he's just getting better, but in my opinion he looked and sounded like he was high.


when i payed for the ppv, i wish i had seen this version of orton!


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

That wasn't quite Cena/Punk levels of good, but definitely one of the best TV matches of the year. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

MrWeymes said:


> Are people seriously crying about that ending? It was great. Orton's a heel. The crowd was so hot, and he completely, utterly ruined their night -- you know, like a good heel wants to do. He didn't look all that weak, either. Cena came in to beat on an already battered man, and found himself on the receiving end of an RKO.
> 
> Great match, great heat-garnering ending (looked like a nasty low blow, too; completely unexpected) with both competitors looking strong coming out. I'd say it was a good match, playas. Geez.



Some people didn't watch heel HHH! He was the king of ruining my nights!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

sharkboy22 said:


> I found that tonight didn't have much going for it in terms of storyline advancement but holy shit did the matches deliver! This was a good night from a pure wrestling standpoint. *Also, it seems as if WWE is really trying to push tag team wrestling a lot these days. For quite some time now there's been about 3 tag matches on each show.
> *
> Overall, I thought tonight RAW was really good.


would be awesome if they'd actually use some of their real teams instead of singles mashups


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

Registered User said:


> It's very disrespectful, and not funny.


I didnt see the humor in it


----------



## Registered User (Dec 17, 2013)

deepelemblues said:


> low blow DQ is about the most anticlimactic way to end a match by DQ ever
> 
> have orton lose his shit and smack bryan with a chair - wait cant do that anymore thanks vince
> 
> bust him with the ring steps, suplex him into the announce table, beat on him on the outside and refuse to bring him back in, something, i just think just about any OTHER way besides a low blow is a better way to end a match via DQ


Disagree. Ask TLC how one of those _cool finishes_ are.

It was a perfect ending.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

> Are people seriously crying about that ending?


Yes, people are *seriously* allowed to have a different opinion and *seriously* hold it. *Seriously*

*Seriously* jesus christ



> Ask TLC how one of those cool finishes are.


i dont give a fuck about that stupid style of arguing. ask any of the other awesome finishes by DQ over the years if you wanna go that way. low blow is anticlimactic, i guess from the perspective of "heel ruins people's night" it worked, but orton could have ruined people's night by getting a DQ another way. DQ was planned from the start pretty sure but raw was running over and i think they told the ref to tell them to end it fast and what's the fastest way to end a match by DQ? low blow. 



> It was a perfect ending.


disagree. it was the perfect ending done in a non-perfect way.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

The tag division may seem thriving, but when most of the teams that are gunning for high places are just guys put together for the hell of it, it's stupid. 

Also, the actual tag team champions have been beaten clean _four _ times in the last couple of months. This type of WWE booking is fucking ridiculous.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Orton heeling it up good tonight with that cheapshot win lol....Good main event..madeup for the cringeworthiness of the whole overall show


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

virus21 said:


> Cocaine? Does that mean Orton has become...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Randy Snorton


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

EAT YA GRAVY MO~! said:


>


not funny at all. what the fuck is wrong with you?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Telos said:


> Randy Snorton


LOL :woolcock


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

EAT YA GRAVY MO~! said:


> The tag division may seem thriving, but when most of the teams that are gunning for high places are just guys put together for the hell of it, it's stupid.
> 
> *Also, the actual tag team champions have been beaten clean four  times in the last couple of months*. This type of WWE booking is fucking ridiculous.


Yet they still get pops every time they come out. Until they start losing every match in less than 30 seconds then I'll start worrying about shit like that.


----------



## I ♥ KEMONITO (Dec 15, 2013)

That finish could have been much worse, like having the Wyatts run in


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Finish was fine, but after seeing the Heyman tweet, I was hoping Lesnar would come out and fuck everyone up. Oh well.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

I ♥ KEMONITO;27624177 said:


> That finish could have been much worse, like having the Wyatts run in


Agree. I'll take that ending over any Wyatt interference. 

Think people are overacting with the ending. The DQ was great since it further proves Orton can't beat Bryan decisively, and Cena was bound to get involved considering he's feud with Orton and friends with Bryan.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Christmas Chrome said:


> Finish was fine, but after seeing the Heyman tweet, I was hoping Lesnar would come out and fuck everyone up. Oh well.


I had the hope inside me but knew better considering that why would Heyman and Lesnar be talking about Orton backstage. Safe to assume they were relaxing in a nice place watching the show, planning for the right time to strike.
:brock :heyman


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

Terrible show. I always say 3 hours of RAW feels like 30 minutes to me but tonight it felt like 5 hours. I'd say only 15 minutes of the whole show had me interested.


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

Anybody think this sort of makes DB looks weak? Cena has to speak and save him every time. Cena treating DB like ryder.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Stone Hot said:


> not funny at all. what the fuck is wrong with you?


lol I thought it was pretty funny


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

People complaining about the finish know the only alternative would be Orton going over right?


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

I'm not an Orton fan, but he DB delivered tonight. Hell of a match. Most likely a triple threat now.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

'CM Punk has amassed a remarkable WWE TV winning streak in 2013. He has worked 30 tv matches in a row without a single loss. That is 24 victories with 6 draws as double count outs or no contests.'


----------



## stonefort (Feb 20, 2011)

Boring match with Daniel Bryan doing the same boring things he does in every. single. match.
Try something different for once, guy.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

KingLobos said:


> lol I thought it was pretty funny


Yeah especially once you think of the context of it.


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

OK show. Skipping next week though.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

KingLobos said:


> lol I thought it was pretty funny


Same here, lol.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Henry/Big E is so awesome as a team. I think that match was a nice coming out party for Big E to establish him and the IC title.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Nothing wrong with the nutshot finish, IMO. Orton's a heel, and it gets the marks to hate him even more, kayfabe wise. So, from that perspective, it makes complete sense. I mean, shit, Ric Flair made a living off of nutshots. It actually fit the story here, too. Orton just had a TLC match last night, and didn't even want to have a match tonight. So, what is an easy way to end the match, while keeping the title? Nutshot. Plus, the match itself was fucking awesome. Great job by both guys.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

How does Punk get involved now?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

I've got no prob with the low blow, but why not have the Wyatts cost DB the match? Or at least distract him and/or the ref so Orton could land the low blow and get the win that way. They could have easily had Cena come out and do the same thing he did and it would have made more sense than him just running down and going after Orton just because. Why waste the storyline.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Punk vs Michaels, fuck that'd be awesome


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Mister Claus said:


> Nothing wrong with the nutshot finish, IMO. Orton's a heel, and it gets the marks to hate him even more, kayfabe wise. So, from that perspective, it makes complete sense. I mean, shit, Ric Flair made a living off of nutshots. It actually fit the story here, too. Orton just had a TLC match last night, and didn't even want to have a match tonight. So, what is an easy way to end the match, while keeping the title? Nutshot. Plus, the match itself was fucking awesome. Great job by both guys.


I agree about the finish. At first, I didnt like it. But it was sure as hell preferable to the Wyatts distracting Bryan or Bryan eating a clean pin. That was their best match with the kendo stick finish as their second best. Just a great performance by both. Sad that Cena has attached himself to Bryan like a remora on a shark.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

If only Mania was:

Orton vs. Brock
HBK vs. Bryan
Cena vs. Taker
HHH vs. Punk


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

xD7oom said:


> Worst show in the history of this planet.


Oh look, another one.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

I know a lot of people want Orton/Brock right now because it was teased, but does it really do anything for the WWE? Will a Brock/Orton match for the championship eclipse Rock/Cena in terms of interest and marketability. Plus, we all know the outcome of that given that there's no way Vince is putting the title on another part-timer. 

Only way Orton/Brock works is if Orton is built up strong but without a title. Just can't see it happening.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

stonefort said:


> Boring match with Daniel Bryan doing the same boring things he does in every. single. match.
> Try something different for once, guy.







Bryan has plenty of moves that he's not allowed to use. 
I couldn't find the 100 move video, but you get the point.
That's WWE's fault, not his.


----------



## I ♥ KEMONITO (Dec 15, 2013)

So glad Nikki got kicked in the face.


----------



## Crazy_Mo_Fo (Oct 2, 2004)

Nikki getting kicked in the face.

https://mtc.cdn.vine.co/r/videos/2F...p4?versionId=hh_KhJW0LYLndfzdYVe.jZIa3zbbTu.D


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)




----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Reaper Jones said:


> I know a lot of people want Orton/Brock right now because it was teased, but does it really do anything for the WWE? Will a Brock/Orton match for the championship eclipse Rock/Cena in terms of interest and marketability. Plus, we all know the outcome of that given that there's no way Vince is putting the title on another part-timer.
> 
> Only way Orton/Brock works is if Orton is built up strong but without a title. Just can't see it happening.


Lesnar is a 15 million dollar investment WWE made over three years. They might as well do something big, and Lesnar is one of the few legit draws who reaches out to another audience. He also stated in the Muscle and Fitness magazine that he does want to be WWE champion again. I have no doubt in my mind that if Lesnar was willing to at least work TV as champion, that'd get the title.

Also, you have Lesnar-Orton as the title match and the door is open to Cena-Taker as the co-main event.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

RatedR10 said:


> Lesnar is a 15 million dollar investment WWE made over three years. They might as well do something big, and Lesnar is one of the few legit draws who reaches out to another audience. He also stated in the Muscle and Fitness magazine that he does want to be WWE champion again. I have no doubt in my mind that if Lesnar was willing to at least work TV as champion, that'd get the title.
> 
> Also, you have Lesnar-Orton as the title match and the door is open to Cena-Taker as the co-main event.


The catch there is imo that Lesnar has to be willing to work more to get a serious opportunity at the title.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Big E. Langston doing two of Warrior's moves. Warrior was the first to popularize lifting a guy straight up over his shoulders and dropping him behind his back. And I've seen Langston do the splash as well. Channelling the Warrior's main claim to fame and dominance is definitely going to be good for langston.


----------



## DisturbedOne98 (Jul 7, 2007)

I thought it was a very solid episode of RAW. I knew that since I enjoyed it, there would be a lot of bitching here lol.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Stone Hot said:


> not funny at all. what the fuck is wrong with you?


You gotta look at it in context, man. It's amazing how so many people see something related to 9/11 and think it's instantly offensive, but that's not the target of the joke, it's exaggerating the stupidity of Lawler, Cole, JBL and their taking selfies at inappropriate moments. The picture is making fun of them, not the 9/11 event itself.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

I liked this Raw a lot, as has been the trend with most post PPV Raws.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://pwtorch.com/artman2/publish/WWE_News_3/article_75164.shtml#.Uq_-xpGQclI



> - After Raw went off the air, WWE set up the advertised bonus match of John Cena vs. Randy Orton with Booker T as special referee.
> 
> Dark Match: John Cena beat WWE World Hvt. champion Randy Orton via DQ. Cena won when Orton kicked ref Booker T in the gut. But, Cena and Booker got the last laugh to close the taping.
> 
> ...


like last week WWE are continue to bombard with Hogan videos (to the live crowd),


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Yeah this show was decent. A lot of the booking of the matches and results made sense. Brodus Clay seems to have become a heel, the Shield beating CM Punk and the Usos, Mark Henry and Big E. Langston picking up random tag team wins, that Tamina superkick to Nikki was sick, and the main event match between Randy Orton and Daniel Bryan was good. It was a PPV caliber match indeed. Only things that confused me was the HBK and CM Punk promo because I felt nothing was achieved, Big Show and Rey Misterio vs the Rhodes Brothers, and Dolph Ziggler's non-direction. Oh yeah, also didn't like Jerry Lawler taking selfie pics of the commentary booth.


----------



## funnyfaces1 (Jan 3, 2012)

You are now aware that Dallas had the pleasure of having both tonight's match and Punk/Cena.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Just finished watching RAW. Punk/Usos vs Shield was a good match with a great ending. Orton actually won me over with his performance today his promo's were good and his match with Brian was awesome. Brian was his usual amazing self in the ring. Orton does seem to be a little more motivated now. 

:draper2


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

Tamina kicking Nikki in the face was epic.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

The crowd was very mediocre. They responded to certain things but they were mostly silent. The show wasn't special but not bad either to be honest. They are really serious about the tag team division, gotta love it. I'm interested in Brodus Clay's progression as a heel. Lastly, Bryan/Orton was fantastic.



JY57 said:


> http://pwtorch.com/artman2/publish/WWE_News_3/article_75164.shtml#.Uq_-xpGQclI
> 
> 
> 
> like last week WWE are continue to bombard with Hogan videos (to the live crowd),


Orton also doing the dark match? Damn, 3 big matches in 2 days.


----------



## holy (Apr 9, 2008)

Seems like I missed the part where they teased Lesnar/Orton. Can someone tell me what happened?


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

I think HHH must have informed Orton of their plans for him in the weeks to come and they must be good. Orton always gets motivated when he knows something good's round the corner for him. He showed personality and was having good matches most of the time from Payback to Summerslam likely because he knew he'd turn heel and become champion.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Orton vs Daniel Bryan - Best Raw Match of the Year

Orton as Unified Champion :cheer


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

I actually enjoyed Raw a lot tonight.

Didn't pay much attention to anything other then marking out for when HBK came out and went face to face with Punk, that was amazing.

Bray Wyatts promo are unbelievable, he has me hanging onto every word, very talented and great delivery.

That mainevent was excellent, such a good match and one of the better matches of the year, interesting to see how it all plays out I honestly give up, but all I know is Cena will get his rematch at RR.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

GoToSl33p said:


> Didn't pay much attention to anything other then marking out for when HBK came out and went face to face with Punk, that was amazing.


And then they spoke.




holy said:


> Seems like I missed the part where they teased Lesnar/Orton. Can someone tell me what happened?


Heyman trolled twitter. Yep, that's it.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Happenstan said:


> And then they spoke.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For once we can agree, it was kinda pointless? Still got me excited.


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

Amazing how orton/bryan ut on such a good match this week after the tiresome PPV matches they have previously had.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Bryan will take the pin at Rumble so Cena and Orton can stay strong.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Happenstan said:


> And then they spoke.


It reminded me of the old days of WCW, when they had all that aging star power, and Piper or whomever would be in the ring filling time, but it didn't seem like a promo had been scripted or even a basic point was going to be made, so your left with a big time star just rambling. Shawn just doesn't seem to have it anymore. I'd take storytime with the Rock because as much as I hated storytime with the Rock, at least it was concise.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

GoToSl33p said:


> For once we can agree, it was kinda pointless? Still got me excited.


I think I liked it. It was pointless, but it wasn't boring. It didn't have a direction, but still better than 95% of the segments they do ... Michaels gave a serious clinic on how to control a raucous crowd. Orton and other heels these days could learn a thing or two from the legends.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Shikamaru said:


> Anybody think this sort of makes DB looks weak? Cena has to speak and save him every time. Cena treating DB like ryder.


Look weak?

I guess you completely missed the whole point to the finish of Orton vs Bryan.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

I enjoyed Punk/HBK's promo. Sue me. Loving these little teases they are throwing around with HBK and others.


----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

Pretty good show


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Loader230 (Jul 7, 2012)

Really good RAW. Liked it.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rl4JbTY6TiM

backstage fallout: Big Show/Rey Mysterio, Dolph Ziggler, & Xavier Woods/R-Truth


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

Decent show.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

I don't ever want the Shields theme to go away...Hopefully someone adopts it to them self.


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

Raw was very wrestling heavy for a change and it made a nice change of pace. Aside from the awesome main event between Randy Orton and Daniel Bryan, the tag team division was firing all cylinders with Rhodes Bros Vs Mysterio and Big Show, Langston/Mark Henry Vs the real Americans and Punk/Uso's Vs the Shield. All solid matches that got ample time. Really good show.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Seems like Cena/Orton again at Rumble is making sense.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

A pretty fun RAW last night. Obviously headlined by a great main event. I always appreciate a Shawn Michaels appearance. Michaels and Punk had a nice, albeit a little too nice, exchange. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Amazing main event. 

Randy Orton was far and away the MVP of this show and it's great to see him get some credit around here for a change. If he can stay at this level heading into Mania we should be in for a treat. 

HBK/Punk promo was random as fuck but :lmao :lmao :lmao @ HBK OWNING the fuck out of the crowd and then forgetting his lines right after. Awesome. Seems we're heading for Punk/HHH from all that. Interesting. 

Pretty decent show overall tbh. I enjoyed it.


----------



## VIStrings (Feb 6, 2011)

I really liked the show and I'm loving Orton, but I think Cena is a cancer for this whole storyline atm. The show was good, but imagine how much better the promo at the beginning of the show would have been if Bryan had done it himself. Why did Cena cut Bryan's promo? About a year and a half ago the WWE started using every legend they could get their hands on to get the crowd to cheer for Cena, and now we have to deal with him leeching off rising superstars as well?

The finish was great until Cena showed up, too. RKO kind of saved it, but I'm sure not excited about another Cena VS Orton feud, especially if Cena comes out on top again. Orton is starting to become more believable as a violent heel, Cena's making fun of him kind of takes from it a little bit.

All in all, hope that Orton keeps working on his mic skills (they've improved, definitely), keeps his great in-ring work as always and that Cena gets phased out once they find someone better for Orton to feud with. Which is not going to happen, unfortunately.

Rest of the show was pretty much great. Bit confused about the whole Rhodes brothers VS Mysterio and Show, but we'll see. Big Cody fan, maybe a heel turn is what he needs to freshen up. Idk.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

DB and Orton was magical. That low-blow went along with the crowds 'OOOOOOOH', and Bam.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

SANTA GAME said:


> Amazing main event.
> 
> Randy Orton was far and away the MVP of this show and it's great to see him get some credit around here for a change. If he can stay at this level heading into Mania we should be in for a treat.
> 
> ...


Daniel Bryan made Orton look like a million bucks, if that was anyone else in the ring with Orton it would have been typical and boring. The only reason Orton got as much heat as he did in the main event is because he was facing Daniel Bryan. 

As for HBK / Punk being random, HBK said he was called to the arena at the last minute, so it was just thrown together as we could tell.


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

SANTA GAME said:


> Amazing main event.
> 
> Randy Orton was far and away the MVP of this show *and it's great to see him get some credit around here for a change.* If he can stay at this level heading into Mania we should be in for a treat.
> 
> ...





birthday_massacre said:


> *Daniel Bryan made Orton look like a million bucks*, if that was anyone else in the ring with Orton it would have been typical and boring. The only reason Orton got as much heat as he did in the main event is because he was facing Daniel Bryan.
> 
> As for HBK / Punk being random, HBK said he was called to the arena at the last minute, so it was just thrown together as we could tell.


Spoke too soon.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Pretty average Raw, worth watching but man do those 3 hours drag. Feels like I've wasted my entire day watching it :/*


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

PSYCHO CHRISTMAS said:


> Look weak?
> 
> I guess you completely missed the whole point to the finish of Orton vs Bryan.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I know what he means, from watching the first segment and the pre PPV last one, Cena spoke on behalf of Bryan both times, why cant he be given a mic and demanding his own matches..


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

For the people asking where the CM Punk 'smile' pic came from...


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

Really liked the show, especially the main event until the DQ kinda hurt it at the end. Guess we will be seeing a triple threat for the title soon. Also, the commentary was DREADFUL. Does it get any worse?


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

So, they had Cena leech off of Ryder's popularity and now he's leeching off of Bryan's. Maybe Ryder needs to come out and tell Bryan to watch out, being friends with Cena only results in getting buried.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

I don't get why Cena acts like an overprotective older brother to Bryan. I guess just to leech off his great reactions. At this point, only Cena looks like a fool, not Bryan.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

A Man Named Bruce said:


> I don't get why Cena acts like an overprotective older brother to Bryan. I guess just to leech off his great reactions. At this point, only Cena looks like a fool, not Bryan.


it's their new way of putting him over everyone else. before they main evented him every ppv during punk's title reign and now it's this along with sometimes acting like the host of raw. it makes me sick how he's always portrayed above everyone else including the unified champion and superstar of the year.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

I take it as a future jealousy angle between the two of them..Like maybe Cena gets jealous of Bryan being more popular. You can sort of see it, the only way Cena can get cheered is if he's around DB.

And if Vince is really trying to get Bryan's cheers to go to Cena, then why do they keep protecting Bryan in defeat against Orton...Orton once again can't beat him clean. Why is that? Especially if Bryan probably isn't feuding with him going forward....there has to be a reason behind it.


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

They're not insane. The fans would KNOW if Bryan is getting jobbed out and would EASILY revolt against all Cena/Orton matches. They're lucky that Dallas wasn't as hot a market as the other ones recently.


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

Jingoro said:


> it's their new way of putting him over everyone else. before they main evented him every ppv during punk's title reign and now it's this along with sometimes acting like the host of raw. it makes me sick how he's always portrayed above everyone else including the unified champion and superstar of the year.


I told everyone that was here that wanted Cena to go over the Rock because he was "full time" that this kind of shit would happen. Now look at things...Cena is still holding down Raw and the ratings are reflecting it yet again.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Just watched the show. Main event was just marvelous. I swear Bryan is the best wrestler in the WWE and can make anyone look good. The match was intense, awesomely paced, had crowd involvement, with that edge of your seat action. :mark:



EAT YA GRAVY MO~! said:


> First hour may have been some of the worst shit I've ever seen.
> 
> Main event was good, and the finish was the right move. I just have to laugh when Captain Cena runs down the ramp in his 12 year old clothes like he's running for the school bus.


:lmao :cena3 

He'a such a dbag.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

I don't have a problem with Bryan not cutting a promo at all. I actually think it makes sense...They're portraying him as a bad ass wrestler that does his talking in the ring, and that's exactly how he's always been. He can cut promos when he needs to but its not necessary all the time. He can't match Bray on the mic so it makes sense he hasn't cut one on the Wyatts yet. But in the ring, they're showing that nobody can beat him clean..He never loses clean unless he's in a 3 on 1 handicap match where the odds are against him which is what happened at TLC. They might not give him a lot of promo time, but he's been kicking ass in the ring. I don't agree how they haven't given him the title, but that's okay, he's staying massively over. Even if management hates the fact that he's over, what the fuck are they going to do about it? they've already tried burying him several times and nothing has worked and nothing will ever work, he's not able to be buried. Its impossible to bury him, he constantly comes back. Who cares who has the title, the fans know who the best wrestler is in his matches and its him. Orton and Cena can have the championship all they want, Bryan already beat them. he's better than them. To us, the true fans of wrestling, he's our Face of the WWE..I dont' give a fuck what Vince thinks or wants. he's the people's champion, doesn't need the belt.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

birthday_massacre said:


> Daniel Bryan made Orton look like a million bucks, if that was anyone else in the ring with Orton it would have been typical and boring. The only reason Orton got as much heat as he did in the main event is because he was facing Daniel Bryan.
> 
> As for HBK / Punk being random, HBK said he was called to the arena at the last minute, so it was just thrown together as we could tell.


ok thx 4 tellin me all dat i rly didnt kno dat orton sux so bad lulz 



LilOlMe said:


> Spoke too soon.


rton2


----------

